# IVF Wales Nov/Dec Cyclers



## Shellebell




----------



## Queenie1

yeah i new home for us nov girls


----------



## josiejo

Aww a nice new home!

I have had a tiny setback, my treatment plan was based on my AF starting on 20th September but it is still missing in action lol I she is on her way as PMT has been lurking, been a bit snappy and all I want to eat is Ben and Jerry's  
I presume I will just phone the clinic when AF finally shows and they will alter the plan?! Typical as I am normally like clock work but snce my last treatment my cycle seems to have changed. Oh well, its only a few days, hopefully!

How is everyone else doing? Ready to go?


----------



## claire1

Hi all hope all are OK, we're almost there now.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just popping in to wish the Nov/Dec cyclers lots of luck .......   for BFPs for you all 

Josie - hope AF arrives soon - Maybe Miriam will get the Bush out for you to help it along?


----------



## kara76

josie typical of af, hope it shows soon

miriam does need to get the bush out and its sure to come then lol


----------



## PixTrix

Looking forward to seeing some lovely BFP's from you ladies


----------



## miriam7

here comes the bush                       hope it works josie


----------



## Queenie1

had my scan yesterday to check linning and spotting, all looked fine but grace said  to get a smear done just to check- thinks all will be fine but to rule it out (smear not due till next may)
anyway phone gp who said he could not do it unless the cervical screening people requested it cos i was not due for one. cervical people said gp could do smear and they would test it. also gp said could  clinic do it so i phoned them as well and left a message anyway cervical people phoned my gp and then gp phoned clinic and spoke with grace who said why they wanted it done, any way i am now waiting for clinic to fax cervical screening people with the reason why they want it done then they will fax gp to say he can go ahead and do test. so now i have to wait for gp to ring and say he has permission to do smear. when all this happened at lunch time a put the phone down and burst out crying . why oh why is it so hard to get things done and  end up stressing me out.
hope gp gets fax so i can get smear and done and  that it comes back normal and that tx will go ahead

what a day


----------



## kara76

miriam nice to see the bush out

queenie, what a pain, i would be calling them again on monday and seeing if they have had the fax. it seems complete madness to me and i can tell your stressed by it all so take some deep breathes and try and have a chilled weekend as there is nothing you can do til monday and i sure it will all get sorted in plenty of time.


----------



## marieclare

OMG Queenie what a nightmare. They can't make things much more difficult can they  

At least grace thought everything was ok and there is nothing wrong from her POV. Hope the smear gets sorted without anymore hassle


----------



## miriam7

what a mission queenie ! hope its sorted now and you can have smear soon


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all

well didn't here from gp yesterday so will see what happens on monday.

didn't sleep very well kept thinking about it all, part of me is wondering if whether i should postpone tx and get the spotting sorted first, as i don't really have a reason for the spotting eveything is it could be this or it could be that. i just hope that clinic are right and it won't affect tx. although during this cycle i think the spotting has been less than last month. just want tx to work.

just feel so stressed about everything, so wanted to try and relax and get some pma before starting.


----------



## jayneej

Sorry to hear your having such a nightmare queenie.  Just a thought could you go to the local GUM clinic to have it done.  Years ago when I was a having lots of breakthrough bleeding mid cycle I could not get my planned smear done at the GP because they used to book so far in advance and I could not guarantee not to be bleeding when my date came. This went on for months and in the end I phone the GUM clinic and asked if they could do it at short notice when I wasnt bleeding and they agreed. 

x


----------



## Queenie1

hi 

latest from me had a phone call this morning from the lovely grace, we had a chat about it all and she is gonna phone on monday to my gp to see if he has had a fax through if not she is gonna see if she can find someone at the heath hosp to do it.
had a chat about tx and she said as long as smear is fine that it will be fine for me to do tx. so fingers crossed i get the smear done in time and it is clear for me to continue.

thanks jaynee for the advice on gum clinic just had a search on internet and can't find one that does smears but did find my local family planning clinic do them, so might give them a ring on monday and see if they do them with out a referrel from cervical screening centre . 

so keep your fingers crossed for me everyone x


----------



## kara76

queenie what a worry you could do without, thankfully grace is helping you out (gp is a git)

i know a lady that once had a private smear test but in all honestly why the heck should you have too. i hope you get news tomorrow hun


----------



## Queenie1

yes glad grace is on the case. i went on innermost secrets website and they do smears they cost £150 which i could do without paying as i don't no how much it is gonna cost for all the scan's i have had.
could have done without all this worry as i wanted to try and relax and get my self feeling postive before doing tx.
kara have emailed you.


----------



## miriam7

really hope it gets sorted with gp tomorrow queenie


----------



## kara76

queenie i hope you get news today or what the hell is going on


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie  
What a nightmare - hope you get it sorted soon.
Grace seems to be on the case - she is so lovely.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Queenie   Hope it all gets sorted and you are soon doing tx resulting in a BFP


----------



## kara76

pix how are you hun?


----------



## Queenie1

ok latest from me. 

grace just phoned to say gp will be able to do smear tomorrow and that he is gonna call me, so just waiting now. but i think af might be on her way nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## kara76

is af due?

give them a call hun and maybe you can go now?


----------



## Queenie1

well af should not really arrive until thursday which is a 27day cycle but sometimes it has been short with 25 day cycle which is today.

just phoned and spoke with receptionist and there are no nurses there now to do it. so will have to hope it doesn't arrive in the night if so will have to have it done after af and hope that screening people can rush the results through.


----------



## kara76

af wont come hun stay postive


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, sorry you are having all this hassle.  I went through a bit of a similar situation wtih Grace. When we were about to have our first tx she did a scan and said I should have a laperoscopy.  Nightmare!  So I had to do that before moving forward.  Luckily I have private health cover with work which actually covered it and Ihad it done 2 weeks later.  I really hope they get their act together for you and get the smear sorted.  I'm sure all will be fine then you can move forward. p.s. I just PM'd you about something else.


----------



## kara76

laura how are you?

im off home soon to watch angels and demons yay yay, the book is fab


----------



## Queenie1

yah my doctor has just been on the phone and i am book in for a smear at 12.15 tomorrow. so please all pray for


----------



## kara76

yay yay

have you had to book time off work now?

will they rush the results though for you or if there plenty of time


----------



## Queenie1

i can't book time off from work i just have to hope my head gives me the time to go, i pre warned her today that it might be short notice and she was fine with it as she is 100% behind me with tx.

i will have to go to work then leave drive home (35min journey) have smear then drive back to work. 

results normally take approx 6 weeks but i have to tell nurse to put on my test process soon and hopefully lab will do it.


----------



## kara76

your head sounds great and it really helps to have work behind you, i have had both ends of the stick from the same bosses lol

have you had the brush type smear before?


----------



## Queenie1

yeah she is she doesn't want me taking any extra work on this year just told me to concentrate on tx. 

i have no idea what kind of smear i have had before will ask tomorrow what test i am having.

have some more questions for the nurse as i mentioned to my gp about the fluid and he said he thinks he knows what that is as on my last smear the nurse noticed something on my cervix, i didn't catch what the gp called it, apparently the nurse wrote it down in my notes. so will ask about it. he did say that it was fine and wouldn't cause any problems. so will have to ask all about it tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

deffo ask what it says in your notes, why didnt they tell you before. thats a little naughtie

i hopeit goes well hun, will be thinking of you

im off for  shower and then its movie time


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope you're enjoying the film hun

Queenie, loads of luck for tomorrow. What a lovely head you have!  I've had the brush smear before. I also had to get a smear done before tx and asked if they could rush the results through - got the letter back within 2 weeks I think so it can be done.


----------



## miriam7

hope af is staying away queenie


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - glad you managed to get the appointment sorted - and hope the results come through quickly to enable you to start treatment as planned


----------



## claire1

Fingers crossed everything goes OK for you today Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

well guess who showed her ugly face today  so i had to cancel smear. i have now booked one for wed 7th. so just have to hope that the results get send quickly to me. so this cycle was a short 25day one so if the next cycle is this short again i will need the results by 24th oct as that is when af might arrive and i will need to start short protocol then.

on monday i am gonna phone and tell the screening people when my smear is and to check what the nurse must write on it to get is check quickly.


----------



## miriam7

sods law queenie! glad you managed to rebook ...hopefully they will rush results through so you can carry on with tx


----------



## kara76

that is so so unlucky hunni, i wonder if the DHEA is altering your cycle, i think it can do this sometimes

i am sure they can rush the results through for you before you cycle


----------



## Laura36

Sorry AF arrived Queenie. That's such a pain!  But I am sure the screening people will rush through your results if you let them know why it's important.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh queenie what a nightmare. hope they manage to sort your results in time for tx


----------



## Cath34

Oh Queenie- what a pain in the   I hope you manage to sort it out hun and you can cycle again straight away. x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Queenie,

Could it have been a nabothian cyst on your cervix?

Hope things get sorted for you quickly


----------



## kara76

queenie is your smear on thursday? good luck

see you tomorrow at the meet


----------



## josiejo

Wow Queenie, what a hassle you have been having. Fingers crossed that you get the smear done asasp and that the results come back quickly.

My DH finally told his parents yesterday that we were giving it another try and this morning an amazingly kind cheque came in the post. I can't believe how generous they are being and it is certainly a huge weight off our shoulders. DH's business has been a bit quiet and one of the companies that he freelances for has no work at all for him so we were panicing a lot.

I had to have a wisdom tooth out on Saturday under a general so I am feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment but am looking forward to start DR a week tomorrow.

Is it important to do the DR jabs at the same time every day?

Hope everyone else is ready to go.


----------



## kara76

wow josie thats nice of them, not nice on the wisdom tooth front, i had one out in 2007 and i have to say its the most painful thing ever


----------



## miriam7

thats so kind of them josie ..wishing you lots of luck ...hope your recovering from your op


----------



## Queenie1

well guys, didn't get smear done as have had heavy brown discharge all night and today and just before app had fresh blood when i wiped so i told the nurse and she said that she would not be able to get a smear with it all there, so we had a chat about things and she thinks the blood is all old af blood that is gathering at top of vagina and then is coming down during the cycle and that my hormones are all over the place. any way have to phone as soon as i get a clear day of discharge and she will fit me in that day.she was lovely really listened. i even showed her my stained knickers just to get reasurance about it. 

yes andi you were right i have nabothian follicles on my cervix but she said this would not cause the discharge. she showed me pictures of them.

so hopefully 3rd time lucky with smear.


----------



## kara76

oh queenie what a pain this is turning, can no one sort this out before your treatment starts so you can get a smear done? just a thought

bet you cant believe it


----------



## Queenie1

don't know if anything can be done aqbout it but both grace and the nurse today said that is won't effect tx. i should be able to get a smear done next week and just hope that results come back in time, if not will just have to postpone to my next af. trying to not get stressed about it what will be will be and another month isn't long really especially as my cycles are getting shorter. feel good again after chatting with the nurse about it all.


----------



## kara76

its good you feel at ease hun, get it done asap when you have a good day


----------



## Jule

Oh Queenie what a shame but you dont want them to do it and you get an abnormal result unnecessarily.  Hopefully you will hav ethis done within the next few days.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both, yes i agree jule would rather wait and get the correct result.


----------



## miriam7

bloody heck queenie not having much luck getting this smear done are you ...pray that you get it done next week and they hurry the results back in time


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, what a nightmare.  I hope you manage to get the smear done sometime this week.  Lovely that your practice nurse listened and reassured you.


----------



## kara76

queenie hun have you managed to get a smear done yet?


----------



## Queenie1

having it done tomorrow pm have to phone in the morning for an app

just hope that the smear is a good one so the results are accurate and not cloudy cos of dicharge and that they get the results back asap as i don't have long if this cycle is a short 25 day one.


----------



## miriam7

hope it goes ok queenie ...make sure you tell them you need results asap!


----------



## claire1

Queenie hope everything goes OK tomorrow.

Not long for us now  .

Will check in tomorrow to see how things went for you Queenie.


----------



## serenfach

Good luck for tomorrow, Queenie.. sending you  vibes Xx


----------



## marieclare

Queenie hope you manage to get it done tomorrow xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Keeping everything crossed that your smear goes ahead today Queenie - and   that the results are good for you to start treatment soon


----------



## Cath34

Good luck today Queenie. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## josiejo

Good luck Queenie, hope all goes to plan with starting tx. 


Well today is the day I start back on the rollercoaster ride, start injecting tonight. It felt like today would never come but it is finally here. I am feeling really nervous about injecting, I dunno why as I now know there is nothing to it.
I am feeling generally really positive about it all this time bit there is a part of me terrified about it not working again. I didn't deal with it too well but we were able to have a holiday and switch off, but fingers crossed it won't be an issue.
We have found a hotel in Dorset that allow dogs, they even give an extra sausage at breakfast time for your dog so the plan is to get away down there for a weekend before egg collection in November. The pooches love the beach so it will be good for us all.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck josiejo - I have everything crossed for you. 

 this is your time 

Getting away with your pooches sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## Queenie1

josie jo good luck

well i had smear done today actually she did 2 just to make sure there were enough cells, and she wrote on the form -results needed urgently for ivf tx by 22nd oct. so   now that results come by then and that it is all clear. bit sore at mo cos of 2 sweeps.

thanks all for your good wishes.

sorry can't stay and chat dh is waiting to watch a film with me so had better go.

speak soon x


----------



## claire1

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Queenie that you get your results back in time.

Hi everyone, sorry no time for personals as going out for a birthday meal with DH.

Lots of        for us all


----------



## kara76

josie thats great news your on the go again

claire not long for you now

queenie at flipping last, bet your pleases its done at long last


----------



## josiejo

So glad you finally got your smear Queenie. Did they give you any time scales for the results?

Well I am 2 injections down, 1st one I was so scared just like the 1st time round so used an ice cube to numb the skin a bit lol Last night I done it with out the ice cube and of course I still didn't feel a thing, I did however manage to prick my finger as I was putting the cap back on the needle. DH is finding it very amusing and has settled down with a bag of Haribo to watch, told him that he should have to jab himself too, to make it all fair lol

I have decided that brazil nuts are the most boring tasting food ever so I am allowing myself 1 chocolate covered one a day but if they help it is all worth it.

How is everyone else?


----------



## kara76

josie typical man but at least he watches lol, only 10 days til baseline and that will fly by

i use to like brazil nuts now i hate the damn things, chocolate covered ones are the way forward i say


----------



## Queenie1

josie glad 2nd jab went well. i like brazil nuts but i must be the exception as i don't like the ones covered in chocolate even though i love it. i found by the end of tx and 2ww that i had had enough of eating them.

had a strange day yesterday my brother and his wife had their baby boy yesterday in oz, one minute i was excited about it the next i could feel myself welling up. i did have a few tears when i saw a picture of my brother and his 5yr old and his new baby. have also decided to do all xmas shopping for all the children i buy for now before i do tx as i don't fancy doing it after tx incase tx fails. so off shopping tomorrow for all their presents and to buy my new nephew a present.


----------



## miriam7

queenie sending you a big hug   its hard when theres new additions in family ...good idea to get the shopping out the way but i really hope and pray that you will be pregnant at christmas   good luck josie ...i just asked on other thread whos cycling lol


----------



## Laura36

Queenie,   . It's hard I agree when there are new babies.  Hope you enjoy your day shopping tomorrow!

Good luck to all Nov/Dec cyclers


----------



## miriam7

how you doing laura hope you are ok


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie -   
That time seems to have flown since you heard their news.   its your turn now  

Good idea getting everything done now - you might not feel like going shopping if your tx is successful either!     

We are off to Birmingham for our annual girlie Christmas shopping weekend tomorrow - I am hoping to get mine finished.... but may be wishful thinking!


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all.

taffy have a good weekend shopping in birmingham hope you get to finish your xmas shopping


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sorry girls, whilst I have been reading I am a bit lost with the threads at the moment so good luck to all with tx coming up.

Queenie sending you a big hug   yesterday must have been a tough day for you, such a mix of emotions. My SIL is due in december with their second, I know how it is a struggle with feeling happy for them yet so upset. I'm sure you will soon have a lovely little cousin for them. Glad you managed to get your smear done. Hope the results are clear and speed through so that you can start tx. Wishing you loads of luck   By the way it really meant alot that you got in touch when I was feeling so low x


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam, I'm ok thanks. Just finding it a bit difficult knowing I won't be having any tx til next summer.

Pix, how are you doing hun?


----------



## kara76

queenie i hope you enjoy your shopping, i know it will be hard for you as was the news of the new baby. keep your chin up girl

laura i know how hard waiting is but once crimbo is out of the way your on the home straight

girls all this talk of crimbo shopping is scarying me, im always a late shopper or a no shopper lol maybe i will have to start thinking about it


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh you've had an early start on a saturday morning Laura. I'm ok thanks Laura, waiting is horrid but will be well worth it, if it's been anything like this year time will soon fly.

Come on now Kara get that christmas shopping done! I am almost finished. Boots online is my friend with 3 for 2 free delivery and loads of extra points. I have now got over £400 on my advantage card. Just think of the baby stuff that you could get with the points!


----------



## claire1

Queenie    your time will come honey.

Laura good to see you back.  Hope things are OK, and like the others have said next year will be here before you know it.

Well ladies I have to admit I have almost finished xmas shopping.  Started early this year as didn't want to dash around Cardiff on the dreaded 2ww.  Plan to finish the rest off on line, providing that the Royal Mail isn't on strike in Dec.

Right I'm off to make a latte and put the heating on as it's freezing in this house.  Couldn't believe that the frost light was on in my car this morning.


----------



## kara76

omg your all at it, crimbo shopping i mean. am i the only one who isnt shopping?

i havent even given it much thought, im not even sure if im working yet, the hotel is meant to be open but we only have 2 rooms so they might chose to cancel them and close which i think they need to decide this sooner rather than later. this happened last year too


----------



## claire1

Kara think that maybe you should start thinking about it, even if you don't actually buy anything yet.  Make a list that's what I usually do around this time of year  .

Think I'm working this year, had last year off so should be working Xmas day.  But it does all depend if tx works, as if a miracle does happen have told my boss that I will take an extra couple of weeks off and go back in the new year, as had a previous miscarrage and the nature of my job. Just thankfull I have an understanding boss & team.


----------



## kara76

claire i will pray you get a few weeks extra off

i think im gona have list for everything, i know all too well how quick time goes and jeez i need to pull my finger out

yeah i think your right and i might start soon, we are not gona buy alot to be honest

i want to go and see some family before crimbo so need to book a week off and get luke to if he can


----------



## claire1

Kara I have lists for everything  .  Need to look at my list as I've bought stuff for people and I'm sure to forget and end up getting them something else.  May have a sort through when Rob goes to work later tonight.

We've told people that we're not buying lots either this year. 

Hope your feeling well and enjoying this time?  Have you started look for things yet?


----------



## kara76

but claire so you take notice of your lists lol?

yeah i have had a few little sneaky looks and so wana buy something lol, and yeah im enjoying really cherishing each moment


----------



## claire1

I do try   I stick to the list, but then end up seeing something that I think he'll like so end up buying it, so end up adding to it  .

I can imagine there's so much cute stuff around for babies at the mo, just bought loads for my best friends baby.  Wont be long and you can start picking things up


----------



## kara76

hehe i tend to ignore lists but might try and be good and do one for the crimbo shopping soon

yeah wont be long


----------



## josiejo

Kara, your not the only one that hasn't started to think of Christmas. I have been kinda hoping that if I don't think about it, it will just go away lol. Slowly starting to find my christmas head as I actually love it but this year I could see it far enough. 
For pressies I am just doing close family a canvas print of there fav photo and getting our neices and nephew something, everyone else will have to do without. 
We can't decide what to do for the actual day as it will all dpend on how the tx goes. My family are all up near Edinburgh and DH parents are in Southport and the rest of his family spotted around and the thought of all those car journeys makes me feel ill. Though my dad will be heart broken if we don't go up for New Year.

Do the DR drugs kick in really fast, I have been a right moody moo today but fell really happy at the same time  I can't remember from last time and I suppose I am just looking for an excuse as to why I am feeling like this.

Queenie, hope you are having a successful shopping trip and have treated yourself too.


----------



## kara76

yeah josie maybe we should stick together lol, might need your services in the new year for a pic

thats alot of travelling bet its hard to decide

i always found that down reg kicked in really quick and i became a moody cow so blame everything on the drugs i say


----------



## Queenie1

well girls i'm back from cardiff and i did really well have bought the new baby a pressie and also its xmas pressie and my other nephew and nieces pressies. thats all the presents bought for all the children and my god children all have money as they are older.

oh and didn't buy anything for me but did have a nice lunch in the new john lewis store.
have done really well on the   front as i looked around mothercare and all the cute baby clothes and was fine no tears. yeah.


----------



## claire1

Queenie it is really difficult buying baby stuff for other people when all you want is to buy them for your baby.  But your time will come  .


----------



## kara76

queenie you are braver than you know, i only went in mothercare once while ttc i just couldnt do it


----------



## PixTrix

well done Queenie, you have got through a challenging day


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all, 

having my hair dyed tomorrow before starting tx in about a week time( hopefully ) so this could be the last time i have it dyed for a while( 9months hopefully)


----------



## kara76

have fun having your hair done, i so need mine done and think i will have some highlights soon


----------



## Queenie1

its not that much fun cos i have to dye it cos i have loads of grey hair. its a shop bought one that my mum puts on for me.(alot cheaper than at the hairdressers)
it has to be done quite regular but have been dragging out so it is done just before tx.


----------



## kara76

i always use to do my own hair til i dyed it black and needed a professional to sort it lol


----------



## miriam7

all this talk of christmas   we need halloween and bonfire night out of the way first lol  queenie sending big hugs you are brave going in mothercare i hadnt been in there for years   im always leaving shopping till last minute i did go to smyths toy store today and buy 2 presents for madam but ive gave her 1 already ..the rattle shaking tigger i couldnt resist


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Miriam you are never going to get your christmas shopping finished, darling Maia will win you over each time you go shopping!! Bet she's cute with the tigger rattle that looks so cool.


----------



## claire1

Afternon ladies

I have a query, I've been having some reflexology and was wondering how soon should I stop going before the start of treatment? 

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76

miriam your right and i know one thing i will not be dying my hair black for halloween this year lol 

claire as far as i am aware you dont need to stop and it can be helpful throughout your treatment, i personally wouldnt have it after et though but speak to your person and see what they say, i know many use it as relaxation which can only be a good thing

pix your gona share your list of questions with us? bet you have loads

seems like this thread is gona be a busy one soon once you all start


----------



## claire1

Thanks Kara I thought about trying to carry on with it up till EC then stopping, just nice to run these thoughts by others to see what you all think.

I know it's gonna be a really busy thread once we all start, I think it's gonna be hard to keep track of us all.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, well done on your shopping trip, I find just walking past Mothercare hard enough.

I am having a normal feeling day thankfully after being a bit of a looney lady yesterday. Was doing some canvases and everything kept going wrong as I was being so clumsy, that then made me turn to rage like Incredable Hulk lol and then then I was a bubbling heap. Thankfully for DH he wasn't here so he escaped unharmed. Just glad I can laugh about it, determined to be as chilled as possible this time as I was very uptight last tx.

When do you start Claire?


----------



## claire1

Hi Jo

EC is provisionally planned for the 30th of Nov, starting pill for 1 week on the 6th of Nov and then injecting on the 16th.

Glad your feeling better today


----------



## miriam7

glad you feel better today josie nothing wrong with a wobbly now and then


----------



## kara76

josie you are bound to have days like that, down reg is no fun

hope you feeling ok today


----------



## PixTrix

AH Josie quite normal to have a looney day!!! Glad you had better day x


----------



## jk1

Hi Girls,

I found my way over here!!  This is such a strage experiance to go through...I didn't tell/speak to anyone on my first cycle in August and found it one of the hardest things to go though.  I'm hoping this time that it won't be so bad (especially if it works!!).

My EC is booked for 7th December which if all goes to plan means that my test date will be Boxing day!!

Can't wait to do it again though!!

Did anyone have acupuncture?  I did last time and I'm thinking of starting it again next week but just wondered if anyone else found that it helped?

Jo xx


----------



## claire1

Hi Jo

Glad you've found your way over here.  I hope that we can be some support to you throughout this cycle.  It does help having people to run things past, when your having a bad day.

We'll kinda be cycling at the same time, my EC is provisionally booked in for the 30th of Nov.  There's a few of us having treatment around the same time, so this is gonna be a busy thread.

I'm having reflexology up until EC, as I've read that can help relax.  Sorry not sure about acupuncture, but if it helps your relax then I'm sure that it must help.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all 

Do you mind if I join in?

I am due to start tx2 in two weeks. I am doing the short protocol this time as I d/r for 31 days last time and ended up abandoning the cycle due to poor response. The drug company called today and my drugs are being delivered on Friday.  Cant believe we are nearly there.

How is everyone else doing? What is everyone else doing to improve the cycle. Would really love some advice on what else I can be doing. I am due to have accupuncture during this cycle too.


----------



## kara76

hiya sugar, its all go here now

check out this thread and get your name down if your coming

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211385.new#new


----------



## claire1

Hi Sugar

Welcome to the busy Nov/Dec thread.  Sending us loads of       and plenty of


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

How is everyone today.

Will check out the link - not sure if I can make it but will try.  

Need all the   I can get at the moment, need to convince my body that we will get a better response this time. 

 to all


----------



## Taffy Girl

Welcome and Lots of Luck Sugar-Fairy  

x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Taffy - do you go to the meets in Bridgend?


----------



## Taffy Girl

I do indeed


----------



## sugar-fairy

Me too but as I rarely post on here (making more effort now though) I dont know anyones screen names  

Are you on **


----------



## claire1

You will get to know us all I'm sure, and hopefully you'll be able to put names to the faces at the meet.  Thats what I'm hoping anyway.  I think majority of us are on **


----------



## kara76

im on ******** too and a farming addict thanks to jule lol


----------



## claire1

I know, but looking after the farm takes up so much of my time.  So glad I managed to get DH hooked too so he doesn't notice the cleaning has slipped a little.  All I get now is that he needs more farming friends so that he can a bigger farm


----------



## kara76

it certainly takes alot of time the bigger the farm gets lol


----------



## claire1

I know, it really taking so much of my time.  Starting to plant things that takes days to grow, so that I can get some work done.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

glad to see you here sugar fairly. we chatted at the last meet i know your inlaws. i hope that helps you work out who i am.
hi jo and welcome.

well great news from me my smear results came back to day all normal so i am definatly now doing tx. so just waiting for af to arrive so i can phone clinic for a scan.


----------



## Laura36

Fab news QUeenie that's brilliant. And very quick with the results too!

I'm staying well away from Farmville in case I get hooked too, lol


----------



## claire1

Oh Queenie so glad everything turned out OK for you.  Looking forward to cycling together   for us all.

Oh Laura come on over it's not that bad really  .

Really don't want to go to work this am


----------



## kara76

very wise laura lol

claire i didnt wana come to work either

queenie fab news that your smear is clear and treatment can go ahead as planned yay yay


----------



## josiejo

Thats fab news Queenie, so pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else.

I am on ******** and so addicted to Farmville, a tip from a friend, don't bother with the surprise box as all she got was a bike lol

The down regging head aches have started with me and last night I managed to get 4head in my eye lol It certainly stopped me thinking of my sore head thats for sure. 
My AF is missing but she is definatly on her way, my baseline is on Monday will it matter if I am still bleeding. Everything happened like clockwork last time so feeling a bit clueless that its not going exactly to plan.
I am so so lucky I work for my dh as I am feeling the need for a lazy day.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all 

Queenie - of course I know you, glad your smear is done and dusted and you are just waiting for AF to arrive for tx. Hopefully she will show up very soon. Do you have to go to the clinic on the first day of AF.  When they sorted out my dates they told me I could pick up my suprecur when i go to the clinic on day 1.  Not sure what I need to go for so will see if I can pick it up before and then just ring them.

Hey Kara - how you doing? I see your farm is growing by the minute  

Claire1 - looks like we will be starting on the same date.

 to all


----------



## kara76

josie you still have time for af to come and yeah they will scan you if your still bleeding, i would call tomorrow afternoon if it hasnt arrive for their advice

sugar you will need to call as soon as your af arrives and go for a scan day 1 to 3 and this will be your baseline and you will start your drugs then so yeah you can pick up your suprecur then, whe is af due?


----------



## sugar-fairy

I guess that is why they want me to go in the first day of AF - assuming that it will be the first day of proper bleeding. AF due around 3rd November. I think she should be on time, this feels like a pretty regular AF.

I hope she isnt late


----------



## sugar-fairy

woohoo the ticker worked


----------



## kara76

yay and what a lovely ticker it is

wow 12 days to go, thats no time at all and short protocol flies by too, it will be ec before you know it


----------



## sugar-fairy

I hope it does fly by, it doesnt seem real at the moment. So near yet so far. Cant wait though. When AF arrives will book the week of EC off as my study leave, just need to come up with some reasons for time off for scans    That should involve some creative thinking


----------



## claire1

Sugar-fairy it does look like we're starting around the same time, never know we may bump into each other on scan days.  Can you use researching for a reason.  Are they difficult with you having time off?  You should be allowed time to attend hospital appointments.


----------



## jayneej

Gosh I think this is definitely going to be a busy thread.  Sorry for going awol but DH has been hogging the home computer in the evenings researching for job interviews and I can read in work but cant really post. 

I have a quick question if anyone can help me, when do you usually have your first stims scan?  When I cycled in Bristol it was day 8, is it the same in Cardiff?  I'm trying to arrange my intralipid infusions in London and Dr Gorgy wants me to go up either 23rd and 25th or 24th and 26th which will work out as either day 8 and 10 or 9 and 11. 

Sorry for no personals I have a brain like mush today having had my first sleepless night last night with so much going through my mind, sure there are lots more of those to come    It kinda feels like I'm going through this for the first time all over again not having cycled since May 2008!

Jayne x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Claire - work are not funny with me taking time off but I havent told them I am having IVF and dont really want anyone to know or get suspicious. Will probably tell them its follow up tests after the problems I have had (used that as the excuse when I needed time off last time)     You will have to let me know when you are in the clinic, we could have a coffee. Not long till we start - I cannot wait.

Jayneej - I had my first stimms scan on day 8 and I am having tx in Cardiff. Think that is the ususal time to have it done. You may be best having your infusions on 24th and 26th but your 2nd scan may be on day 11. I am sure that the clinic will arrange it for your convenience though.


----------



## kara76

jaynee standard protocol is to scan on day 8 and day 11 but sometimes they scan on day 5. can you not book your intralipids  after you have had your baseline? just incase baseline doesnt go as planned or you have to be carried over for some reason


----------



## claire1

Sugar-fairy I'm glad work are OK, follow up is a good reason.  Having my first scan on the 16th of Nov at 8:30, early I know, didn't want to cause any problems with work.  I would love to meet up for a coffee and a chat.  I know kinda getting excited but also very nervous, have loads of what ifs going through my head.

Jayne sorry i'm not sure, but the pro's will be able to tell you


----------



## kara76

got a little tip for you ladies

before you cycle enjoy all the things you cant while your having ivf and then get your bfp

so go out and get hammered and have lots of sexy time lol


----------



## claire1

OK now this is gonna sound really stupid of me.  Should we use a jacket (so to speak) before I start taking the pill on the 5th  .  Stupid I know, if it was gonna happen then it would have by now.  But don't want anything to go wrong.


----------



## kara76

you have to start the pill when your af comes right? so no wellies needed


----------



## claire1

No they've told me to start the pill in the middle of my cycle (day 20), just assumed that was how they work the antagonist protocol.


----------



## kara76

so are you on the pill til your baseline? it might be wise to use somethin then if starting the pill on day 20 or just avoid ovulation!


----------



## claire1

No only on it for 1 week, so would have stopped it for about 4 days before baseline.  I think they're doing it this way as they're concerned that it will suppress me too much.  But that just be my rational and not really the reason    Think I'll pick some up in work tomorrow, just to be safe.


----------



## kara76

they start on day 20 alot in the states i know that. yeah i would be careful then in this case or check with the nurses hun and they will give you advice or welly wearing or not (for your dh of course lol)


----------



## claire1

Think I will get dh to don the Welles, he wont like it but we all have to make sacrifices


----------



## kara76

lol they are horrid things arent they lol

right eastenders and bed is calling, chat soon

night night


----------



## miriam7

eastenders i knew they would roll it over till tomorrows episode! this thread is going to be busy wishing you all lots of luck        i have a tip but its for farmville lol when harvesting and planting lock yourself up in with animals behind fence it gets done much quicker when shes not walking round


----------



## jayneej

Thanks guys for the info bout the scans.  I think I'll book the intralipids on 23rd and 25th, they are no problem to cancel if needed I just wanted to book the train while  its £22 each return if we get a train a midday and return at 9:15pm.  Dont really fancy the National Express again even though they work out a lot cheaper!  Hopefully I can get early morning scans.  

I don't think I have a baseline booked, although we are seeing JE on the 11th to go through our paperwork so I'm guessing I'll be scanned then maybe?  I'm already downregged with the gonapeptyl (have been since June) and at my last injection they told me they wouldnt need me to have a bleed but i'll double check this on the 5th when I go for my last one. 

Oh and I'm so with you on the wellies, all those years we spent trying to avoid pregnancy, if only we knew!!

I'm off work today supposedly to do more painting so best get my butt off here and get on but i'm sure to be back when I need a break


----------



## jayneej

still here, trying to get myself a ticker but no joy, HELP!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Jane 

go to ticker factory, pick your ticker and then copy and paste it into your sig box.

Hope that helps

x


----------



## kara76

jaynee click on sugar's ticker and that should take you to ticker factory then copy and paste into your sig


----------



## jayneej

has it worked.

still haven't started painting


----------



## kara76

no from the looks of it your sig is too long and its cutting off some of it

try again


----------



## jayneej

try again


----------



## jayneej

yay, worked that time 

now i really must start painting


----------



## kara76

yay thats better

liking the ticker now and 24days will fly by

quite a nice mix of drugs your having this cycle


----------



## sugar-fairy

woohoo great ticker. The time will fly by.

Happy paining. I would rather be home painting than here in work. My brother and family are home and I want a cwtch with my neices  

how are you Kar, hope you and baby ellard doing well


----------



## kara76

i love painting

im watching this morning and attempting housework lol, omg they are cooking lovely food...making me hungry now. sugar are your drugs coming today?

sugar im good thanks.


----------



## jayneej

still haven't started the painting,   

I've arranged the intralipids and booked the train tickets though.  Hope someone can keep me company now that I've paid for 2 tickets.  DH is waiting to hear if he will have a new job by then so it may not be possible for him to have too much time off work and it's more important for him to be at EC and ET (well he has to be at EC to do his bit!!), and my mum may not be too keen as my dad died in a hospital in London last summer 3 days after cardiac surgery and she has said that she doesnt think she will ever be able to go there again as it has too many bad memories for her.  

Kara I dont dare turn the tv on, the painting will defo not get done! 

Sugar hope you get to cwtch your neices soon


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Kar - yes my drugs are being delivered this morning. They are going to my mums house as I am in work. They should be there by now. Starting to get very excited now  

Jane - glad you have booked your train tickets and intralipids (not sure what they do though   ) DH deffo needs to be there for EC. My DH is starting a new job week monday and was whinging about taking time off for EC, that was rather annoying - what is more important work or our baby!!!!!

Thankfully (for him) he came round to my way of thinking


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

jaynee like the new ticker. hope you have got some painting done.

sugar hope your med's arrived.

well i was sorting out my med's today and was afraid to send prescription in the post cos of postal strike so i spoke with ferring and they said for clinic to fax it throught. so i spoke with louise who said not to worry that they can do that when i go for scan. i asked also about what will happen if af arrives this evening as it feel like it might be on its way and she said not to worry as monday will be fine for baseline scan. so she booked me in for 11.30 on monday and if af does not arrive over weekend then i can cancel. getting really excited again about starting can't wait to start jabbing.

oh and hooray its half term a week off from work so pleased.


----------



## kara76

queenie you got your stimms and your suprecur yeah?

i bet your excited now, bring on the af lol


----------



## Queenie1

yes i have enough suprecur and menopur for 6 days.

yes i am really can't wait. feel quite positive about it today. think it help that i have no school for a week and also keep thinking not long and i'll be having ec and 3 weeks off work woo hoo.


----------



## kara76

time off always gives a boost, thats great you have enough for 6 days so plenty of time to get your script yay

what cycle day are you on now?


----------



## Queenie1

on day 25 


how are you


----------



## kara76

wow so soon then 

im cool hun


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, Queenie


----------



## sugar-fairy

woohoo Queenie, hope af is on her way. So glad you are super positive. Do you have to start jabbing as soon as AF shows up? Have a fab half term. Its alright for some, I am in work all week   There are too many off so I cant take any time off. Its difficult for child care then.

Kar - how are you tonight. Got a question - my menopur has arrived. Should I store it in the fridge ( 2oC ) or in the cupboard. The house is around 23o. Just want them to be stored in the right place so they are the best they can be before I start jabbing.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely friday night - so glad this week is over its been horrid in work.


----------



## kara76

i always stored mine in the fridge but you are also stored elsewhere as long as its out of sunlight hun.


----------



## Queenie1

hi sugar

i have stored mine in a dark cool cupboard temp 18o have turned the radiator off in that room to keep it cool. suprecur i keep there and once opened i put in fridge.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Cheers, I have put it in the fridge but just wanted to make sure that they were stored in the best place. There seems so much of it 8boxes. A small fortune  

Any sign of AF yet Q


----------



## Queenie1

no sign yet of af, but have sore boobs and slight dull ache below.  but i could just be looking too much for signs

are you short protocol as well. how much menopur are you on i am on 450 a day ( 6 little bottles)


----------



## kara76

is this the 450 club lol

sore boobs and dull ache sound like af.....get miriam to get the bush out and it will come


----------



## Queenie1

it could well be.

can i ask with the 450 menopur how many water bottles do you mix with the 6 powder bottles.

also when i have my baseline scan will i start suprecur and menopur that nite or do you do suprecur on its own for a couple of nites


----------



## kara76

i did 2 waters i think but i know 1 is ok too....check what they want you to do hun

if you start the suprecur first it will only be for 1 jab and then you will start the stimms.


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am on 450 too, loads isnt it. I was told that to use one vial of water for the 6 menopur. Do you start the two drugs on the same day or the suprecur on day 1 then menopur on day 2.

Hope AF is on here way and you can start very soon.


----------



## kara76

off to watch eastenders and see if i can resist the woosits lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Enjoy, I am sitting here deciding what to watch supping on a glass of wine


----------



## kara76

eastenders and corrie was good, got to get my bum in the shower after my cuppa 

almost another day down girls


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

not very nice weather today. well no af as yet perhaps she will come some time today or tomorrow. 

i'm off to do a little bit of shopping, brazil nuts, pomegrante juice etc.

hope you all have a good day x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Queenie, so pleased that you had a clear smear and soon starting tx.   really hard that this is your time. Are you drinking the pomegranate juice for the antioxidant value?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all  

Hope AF shows up soon for you Queenie, enjoy your shopping.

Pix - how are you? hope you are doing ok.

Kara - how you doing today? 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## kara76

queenie hope you got your shopping

pix lovely to see you

sugar 10 days to go yay


----------



## PixTrix

Hi I'm good thanks Kara and Sugar. We have got DP's daughter down for the hols. Always find it a bit tough but I am making sure we keep busy I have got all the board games out for tonight. So fun fun  fun!

Hey sugar so near for you now so exciting, loads of luck.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

We have been decorating cakes all afternoon with DD and my neice. Its been fun.

I hope the next week flys by.

We off out for supper at mums tonight then back to watch X-factor  

Hope everyone has a fab evening


----------



## kara76

pix big hugs hun it must be hard for you

sugar enjoy your food

im cooking now and waiting for x factor


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sugar hope your having a fun evening. sending   as it must be hard

sugar hope you have a nice supper.

i got all my shopping 2 bags of brazil nuts, low dose asprin etc but still waiting for af to arrive there just seems no sign of her now except sore boobs. just wish she would hurry up now as i want to start. really hope it comes by monday so i can keep scan app.

miriam i think i need the bush out.


----------



## kara76

queenie it will come hun, try not to stress as you are so close now


----------



## miriam7

queenie will get bush out once xfactors finished


----------



## kara76

watch out girls the bush is on the way lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Queenie - any sign of AF yet. She will come soon so try not to stress. I hope you can keep you apt tomorrow.

Kara - How you today, are you working or having a day of resting.

Miriam - how are you and Maia, hope you have been having a lovely weekend.

Last night was great. Mum cooked a fab curry and we had lot of wine, and a few games. It was lovely to have everyone together. Got a slight headache today though. 

My friend has had her baby. She had a boy yesterday, Jonah 8lb 3oz. So pleased for her as she has had a still-birth and a prem baby who died at 3mths. Cant wait to see him. Hopefully it will be me next. Dont think there is anyone else left that i know who can get pg or give birth.


----------



## Queenie1

morning 

hope you all enjoyed your extra hour in bed.

sugar sounds like you had a lovely day.lovely news about your friend, i'm sure you will be next.

no sign of af yet not getting stressed yet just keen to get started. 

i have a pile of ironing to do and then i'm off to mum's for sunday dinner as dh is off to london today to an american football game at wembly.


----------



## josiejo

I've totally lost track on here now lol but will now try to catch up.

Sugar Fairy, congrats to your friend, thats a lovely name. You will be next! And not long until you start either. Your night sounds like it was good fun, nothing beats food cooked by your mum.

Queenie, hope AF has arrives llater so you can get moving with tx. Did you get any pomegranet juice? How does it taste? 

Kara, I have now back tracked on what I said about Christmas and now starting to feel festive and make plans. Have you started to think about it yet?

My AF finally came yesterday, should have started on Wednesday. I spoke to Louise on Friday and she said still to go in on for Baseline tomorrow, she always makes me smile especially with the 'alright chick' lol

What does everyone have planned for today? I am hopefully heading out for lunch with my friend as DH has had to go into work. Got lots of housework to catch up with too but I am sure that can wait lol

Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## Queenie1

josie are you doing long or short protocol.

i agree with what you said louise is lovely and always make you feel better.

what time is your app tomorrow if af arrives i might see you there. mine is at 11.30 didn't buy the juice will get it tomorrow when i do weekly shop


----------



## kara76

josie fab news af has arrive but omg girl i cant believe you are no longer my no crimbo yet allie lol

queenie nice white knickers is what you need

sugar sounds like you had a nice night

claire hows you hun?


----------



## josiejo

I'm doing long protocol Queenie, so been injecting for 10days now. Managed to give myself a cracking bruise and have had a bleeder too, must have been getting too smart with it lol My appointment is 8.30 tomorrow so have a fight with the rush hour traffic, dh is a bit of a road rage man so that will be fun lol

Sorry Kara!  We were in Costco yesterday and they had the most amazing decorations and we bought some Christmas candles. We even decided that we will stay here for xmas day but go out somewhere for lunch, just need to decide where to go and book it up. Think we may well head up to Scotland for New Year but not going to make definate plans for that till later.


----------



## Taffy Girl

And white trousers queenie lol   Hope AF arrives for you soon and you can be on your way! 

Josie - great news your AF has arrived - good luck for your scan. 

Sugar thats lovely news about your friend - and what a lovely name. Hope you are doing ok - not long till you start now too. 

Hello every one else. 

We have just got back from a lovely walk on the beach (Barry Island) with Jasper. We met my mum and dad there - Jasper loves the beach so we let him off the lead to run down  - he got on the beach and saw my parents on the prom - came bounding back to say hello to them and then ran in big circles between them and the beach - soooooo funny to watch - he couldnt decide what he was more excited about!!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Josie - Hi and how are you. Glad AF has arrived and good luck with your scan tomorrow. Scotland for new year sounds great. Fingers crossed it will be a sober new year for all of us though  

Queenie - enjoy sunday lunch at your mums.   for AF for you, white pants and trousers should do it though lol

Kara - Hope your enjoying your Sunday.

Taffy - How nice to be out on the beach in such blustery weather, perfect for blowing the cobwebs away. Jasper sounds like he had a fantastic time.

We are off out to the Cowbridge food festival. Hopefully will get some nice things for supper. Have decided on no alcohol till next weekend and then it will only be a glass. Got to get ready for tx 2


----------



## Queenie1

i wear white knickers but i did think about the white trousers but i think i will look a bit silly wearing white linen trousers in the rain 

josie good luck with your scan tomorrow 

kara i thought you would be enjoying xmas this year your last xmas with just the 2 of you. 

taffy sounds like you have had a good morning on the beach. i'm still in my dressing gown

sugar enjoy the festival


----------



## kara76

queenie ITS NOT CHRISTMAS YET lol

im having a **** day


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies.

Kara I'm OK thank you, just been a little busy.  Took my Nan clothes shopping yesterday for my Uncle's wedding in Dec.  And thats not easy finding smart clothes for the older + size lady.  So if anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate it (we tried all the usual + size shops).  Whats up hun why you have a crap day?  Try asda, peacocks as they have maternity wear and I'm sure that they will be cheaper than next etc.

Queenie hope af arrives soon for you.

Taffy your braver than me, I'm still in my pj's, just put the heating on so I can go for a shower.

Josie good luck for tomorrow.

Sugar hope you find something nice in the festival.

Right I'm off to have a quick tidy up and then a shower, will check in later


----------



## Taffy Girl

Claire - What about the net/catalogues like Simply Be? Bit of a faff but you could order a few things to for her to try on at home and send back what doesnt suit?  

Oooh food festival sounds good! enjoy...

Hey Kara - wassup mate? hope your day improves hun


----------



## claire1

Yeah taffy had a quick look last night, but all seem a bit young.  She's in her 70's so needs something to suit her age.  Will have another look later.  Could really do without this stress at the mo, it will be bad enough finding something for me to wear.  Why do people choose to get married in Dec it's cold


----------



## kara76

claire that sounds stressfull

well luke wanted to go and help a mate with his car...its his birthday and hormonal me got ****** off opps


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ooops - hormones have a lot to answer for - Hubby had me bawling earlier when he (jokingly!) said Ill look like a Spacehopper by February....... 

We are watching Dogs in Frocks off Sky Anytime TV...... freaky!!!!!


----------



## josiejo

Taffy, I am jealous of you going to the beach. Was hoping to do that this weekend but DH had to work today. My 2 pooches love the beach, the older of the 2 ends up acting like a pup, digging his way down under. Dogs in Frocks? Sounds like it would have been funny.

Claire have you tried Debenhams or House of Fraser? My mum got a lovely wedding outfit in one of them, just can't remember which one. 

Sugar-fairy, how was the food festival? 

Kara, did your day improve at all?


----------



## PixTrix

Lovely news about your friend sugar, you are so close now as well.

Any signs of AF yet Queenie? Hope she is on her way. Hope tomorrow goes well,


----------



## serenfach

Good luck tomorrow, Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

thanks seren

well i have def had af pains even got my wheat sack out to put on belly, but still no sign yet. perhaps it will come in the night.
kara if it does will i still be able to have scan tomorrow or do you think they may say come tuesday instead. i will phone in the morning and check just incase.


----------



## kara76

if its full flow in the morning then they will scan you, it spotting best ask advice and i would say they would scan you tuesday, either way your so close to starting hun


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara, will see what happens and if unsure will phone don't want to drive all the way there to be told i need to go back the next day. 

can i ask on what day approx do i have my next scan


----------



## kara76

i would deffo call hun, first thing is probably best

usually is day 8 then 11 but sometimes they do a early day 5 aswell


----------



## kara76

josie yeah the day did get better, went to parents for sunday lunch, i love my mums cooking


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara, will be up early as have carpenter coming to fit new banister at 8.00 so no lie in for me tomorrow

glad you day got better and our mums cooking can always make us feel better.


----------



## kara76

ah i forgot your on half term, you lucky devil


----------



## Queenie1

oh yes and i need it. have been on count down to half term for ages. then i have 7 weeks in work till xmas !!!!


----------



## kara76

i wish i did, i am on the rota for crimbo day and boxing day which is just not funny...im hoping they close as bookings are mega low 

i have a couple of weeks holiday i need to take before end of feb so i might take one soonish if luke can get time off too and go and see some family


----------



## Queenie1

that sounds like a nice idea .  my dh is working xmas day , boxing day new year eve and new year day. well the money will come in handy any way. i just think let him work these xmas's and then when we have our little one he will be able to have the time off then


----------



## kara76

this is the dilema usually we do crimbo day or boxing day but last year we were closed yet the other girl had 12 days off and i worked new years eve and day, so if i work crimbo day and boxing day i will be off for news years day and the next 2!! 

the extra cash will be handy too


----------



## Queenie1

work then now and have them off when little one is here. i sometimes wish i could work over new year as i find that quite and anti climax


----------



## kara76

no working crimbo 2010 thats for sure lol


----------



## josiejo

Glad your day got better Kara, really miss being able to nip round my mums for dinner. We used to go twice a week, think a 7hrs car journey is a bit far to go now lol

Queenie, do you have anything nice planned for half term?


----------



## miriam7

sugar thats great news for your freind bet you are so pleased for her  josie and queenie good luck for scans ... heres bush dance queenie sorry its late                     hope it works


----------



## Queenie1

thanks miriam hope it works.

well i was asleep in bed when dh phones me to say he has broken down on his way home. car is being towed home to local garage and i have to go and pick him up from garagae and take his dad home. have to stay awake now for call to go and get him.


----------



## miriam7

oh no wheres he broke down too ? good job you not in work tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

magor services so not too far away. yes so glad i don't have work but not able to have a lie in . 

how are you and maia


----------



## PixTrix

gosh thought you were late leaving a message tonight! We picked up DP's daughter up from magor services on fri and it took forever the traffic was horrendous. Hope he has got home ok and hope that bush has worked his magic for you!


----------



## claire1

Hope things go OK for you today Queenie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Great bush dances Miriam, you will have to get them out dancing next sunday for me. Hoping for AF a week today.

Queenie - did the dancing work? Hope af arrived in the night. Hope DH got home safely and you were not too late in going back to bed. hope the banister looks good.

Kara - bummer about working over Xmas. I guess the only good thing about working in an accountancy office is that it is shut over Xmas and I get nearly two weeks off. Bring it on!!!

Claire - how are you today? 

Pix - did you have a good weekend - hope it was not to difficult for you.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, did AF arrive?

I had baseline earlier, Louise scanned me with Marie observing as Louise is just learning. They are both so lovely which really makes this who journey so much easier.

So good news is lining is perfect for starting stimms so tonight I start on 375 Gonal F and go back next Monday for another scan. The bad news was we bought it from the hospital pharmacy so that was a bit painful on the wallet. The pharmacy was a bit of a joke today too, took 45min to get prescription ready and then they realised there was no invoice so had to wait for that then go pay. Wouldn't have minded if they were busy but a few of the staff were just standing around talking.

I feel so very excited now and very positive about it all, off to stock up on organic milk and maybe get some pommegrant juice this evening.


----------



## serenfach

All good to go then, Josie  [ Not so much clapping at the wallet loss though  ouch ]

I found Marie to be lovely, too.. and Louise  It helps to have people like that looking after you Xx


----------



## Queenie1

josie glad scan went well you are def on your way now.

well dh got home ok went to pick him up just after 1.00 and got home just after 2.00. 

well af has been rather strange. WARNING TMI had a wipe during the night and had a dark red clot, mixed with old blood and then nothing only old blood i have now had more old blood with fresh blood. i think the fresh bleed is pushing out the last of the  old blood that has been pooling in the cervix. anyway i phoned clinic and have booked in for scan on wed which will be day 3 of cycle as i think if i had gone this morning it might have been too early.

banister is looking good just hope i like the spindles that i chose.

have been to asda bought my organic milk, pomogranate juice, and eggs.


----------



## kara76

yay yay josie your on your way, im so please louise is now learning to scan, she will be a great sonographer. good to see maria back too she is fab...

queenie your af is a little odd but im sure all will be ok

well this thread is really hotting up


----------



## Queenie1

yes my af are odd i just think my body is all over the place. my last cycle i thought the old blood discharge was getting less then this cycle the discharge was at its worse and so has my spots they have been terrible all through the cycle i really do think it is all to do with dhea and i can't wait to stop them. i'm sure that it will sort its self out and i'll be all set to go on wed. just hope my lining is thin enough. 

is that right kara they will be looking for a thin lining at scan on wed.


----------



## kara76

on wednesday hun they will check your lining is thin, though it doesnt need to be as thin as a long protocol cycle and there are no cyst on the ovaries


----------



## sugar-fairy

Great news that things have started Queenie, I am sure that your scan will be fine.

Good luck tonight for stimms Josie. It really hurts the wallet doesnt it.

Hi Seren how are you?

Kar - hows it all going? 14wks today thats fantastic


----------



## kara76

pharmancy is and has always been a nightmare, it use to be better before they revamped it all about 3 and half years ago

im good thanks sugar, apart from work


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Sugar  We've not spoken before.. I'm over in the Sept/Oct cycle threads.

I'm not feeling exactly tip top today, must be said, but I'm looking forward to tomorrow nonetheless. My PMA stands firm!  

How are you feeling about tx? Not long to go for you now! Good luck


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am good thanks Seren, good luck for tomorrow       to help 

I am so excited to be starting again but petrified that I will not respond and have no eggs. It seems so long since tx1 was abandoned and now I have my drugs in the house I just want to get started. Just hoping AF behaves and turnes up next week.


----------



## claire1

Queenie hope things settle for you and   things go OK for your scan on Weds.

Sugar - not long now.  I'm having a down day, we had an argument last night and dh touched was a little hurtfull. But will pick myself up soon.

Josie - good luck for tomorrow.

Serenfach - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Kara - some people can be really nasty, but I think each work place has a nasty person. 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - why is nothing straightforward for you, hun? Its so unfair!!!! 
Hope AF behaves for you now so all will be good for your scan on Wed.    
 this is the one for you  

Josie - good news on your baseline - happy jabbing  

Claire - hope tomorrow is a better day for you. 

Hello sugar - not long to go - that ticker is moving   

Who have I missed.....!!!

     to you all 

Kara


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

well af is def here now and as it should be. hooray. can't wait till wed. now i am wishing my week off away.

josie good luck with stimms jab tonight. 

sugar i am sure things will go better for you this time.  

claire hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## PixTrix

Great that AF is here Queenie. Hope wed comes around fast for you. Good luck

Glad all went ok today Josie, hope you jab has gone ok

Hope you are feeling better Claire.

Very close now Sugar. Hope things are much better this time. Weekend was good thanks. DP's daughter is here until Sunday so going to have an action packed week


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Queenie - glad AF here properly and good luck for scan tomorrow.   it all goes well

Pix -Hope you have a good week and the weather stays nice for you to have lots of activities, what have you got planned? Bet it will be great.

Josie - how was the first jab? 

Claire - hope things are sorted with you and DH now,its horrid when you row. We had a row last night and today he is being a stroppy git. Men  

Hope everyone has  a great day


----------



## josiejo

How you feeling today Claire? Hope you got everything sorted.

Sugar, on the final countdown now, 7days to go, are you excited?

Queenie, so glad Af arrived, best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Pix, have a great week.

1st stimms was fine, found the Gonal F pen a bit fiddly but its way easier than Menopur. Having a cooking day today, got chicken in, about to make some soup and cook a ham joint if I can find the recipe.


----------



## kara76

josie well done on your stimms jab

queenie glad your af is here woo hoo


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

josie glad simms went well . 

claire hope things are better today

sugar hope you are well.

well af has arrived and dh says that it def is here as i have been moaning at him all day - although i say its not my hormones its him not doing any jobs just listening to music all afternoon. 

really exciting about going tomorrow hope it goes well


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for tomorrow Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

thanks josie, i should be just behind you with tx. we might even have ec the same week.


----------



## kara76

queenie good luck for baseline and i hope you get the go ahead to start stabbing yourself daily lol, bet you cant wait now

what time is your scan?


----------



## Queenie1

mad isn't it when we look forward to as you said stabbing our selves

11.30. ceri did offer 9.00 but that would mean getting up early during half term!!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for your scan Queenie - I'll be thinking of you  
 that all is good for you to start jabbing!!!
Hope you are having a nice week off 

Hello everyone else


----------



## kara76

queenie you lazy bones lol, i hope to get a lie in tomorrow but i bet my lovely dog rex will wake me up barking at the postman, saying that i havent slept past 930am forever as im jabbing clexane and taking steriods and i like to do them at the same time lol......


----------



## claire1

Queenie good luck for tomorrow, with your scan and the injections.  Strange isn't it that we cant wait to inject ourselves  

Yes ladies things are better today DH realised that he was in the wrong and has been making it up for it.  But will see how the very good behaviour will last  

Hope everyone is OK.  Sorry it's a short one have picked up my new phone so want to have a play before the soaps start.  Will pop back on later promise.


----------



## serenfach

Lots of luck for tomorrow, *Queenie* 

*Josie* .. how different is the Gonal F from the Menopur then? The Menopur isn't a pen is it?


----------



## kara76

claire good to hear you have made up, men need to know they are wrong lol

how is everyone tonight?

ive just got home from work


----------



## josiejo

serenfach said:


> *Josie* .. how different is the Gonal F from the Menopur then? The Menopur isn't a pen is it?


Seren, Menopur isn't a pen, it comes in two parts, a powder and a water vial that have to be mixed.

Kara, I hope you have got your feet up and are relaxing now.

Glad you have had a better day Claire.

Best of luck again Queenie, looks like we may be having EC about the same time

I'm off to bed, oldest pooch had me up at 1.30 this morning to go out and then I couldn't get back to sleep. Poor thing has a poorly tummy so think it may be another disturbed night.


----------



## kara76

josie hope your fur baby is ok, you must be shattered go and get some rest, think im gona now as im shattered


----------



## claire1

Sorry Ladies I've been quiet tonight, wanted to play with my new phone, but also have a cold coming, so feeling a little tired and sorry for myself.  So off for an early night and hopefully shift this cold, supposed to be giving swine flu jabs tomorrow, which will look good the nurse sniffling.

Hope everyone is OK lots of   for us all


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for baseline Queenie.

Hope you are feeling better Claire


----------



## serenfach

Ah right, Josie.. thanks. I wasn't sure.


----------



## miriam7

queenie dont blame you taking the later appoinment   good luck    claire did you manage to get to grips with your new phone lol it always takes me ages!


----------



## claire1

No Miriam still haven't got the hang of it yet.  It's the new blackberry and has many more features than my last one, but I'm sure I will get the hang of it soon.

Good luck for later Queenie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie - good luck for you scan today, I am sure that it will be great and you will be jabbing tonight and loving it.

Josie - hope your furbaby is feeling better today, not nice when they are not well.

Kar - how you doing? did you get your lie in?

Claire - hows the phone, I love getting new phones and playing about on them. I had an iphone for Xmas last year and still enjoy playing on it.

Pix - hows the week going? Hope you are having fun

Taffy - hope you are ok.

Well its less than a week to go for me   Roll on the weekend and AF

 to all


----------



## kara76

nah i didnt get a big lie in boo

sugar not long now hun, bet your excited

queenie i text you good luck hun

claire i love getting a new phone

josie when is your first scan?


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, hope today went well and you can start jabbing tonight.

Sugar, got my fingers crossed that AF arrives on time so you can get going.

Claire, I love new phones too, I got Iphone in March so it will be a while before I get another. Just as well there is loads to play with on it lol

Kara, hope you are managing to get some rest since you didn't manage a lie in. My next scan in 1st thing Monday morning.

My oldest furbaby seems a lot better today though he has been sleeping loads. Think there must be a doggy bug going around as the younger one had the same problem over the weekend.


----------



## kara76

not long then josie, your poor furbabies, lots of mummy love now then.

im resting between cleaning


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

thanks for your messages.

well marie scanned me and she didn't take long couldn't believe how quick she did it. any way linning was thin and ovaries were fine . so here we go again start both the suprecur and the menopur tonight.  had a little chat about things with her and that was it all ready to go again. she did say use 6 bottles to 1 water but then said use a little more water from a 2nd water bottle so i asked how much and she said a little so i said about a quarter of a bottle and she said yes. so that will be a little fiddly but never mind.
back on tuesday for next scan.
came out really excited about starting again. also ferring phoned and my extra menopur is coming on friday.


----------



## josiejo

Yeah! thats great news Queenie, have fun jabbing lol

Quick question, I seem to be bruising a lot more this time, am I doing something wrong when I am jabbing or is it just plain bad luck?


----------



## kara76

queenie thats great news, good luck with your jabs, whens your first scan?

josie i found if i was tense i would bruise more yet it could be plain bad luck


----------



## sugar-fairy

That is fab news Queenie, so pleased you are starting tonight.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks,

first scan is on tuesday.

kara do you think that sounds ok about using a little more water than one bottle.

josie by the time i finished d/r and stimms i had a lovely bruised belly.


----------



## Queenie1

sugar won't be long now and it will be your turn to do the jabs


----------



## kara76

yeah im sure taffy use one and a bit water, the water is only a carrier for the drug so dont worry. i used 2 waters just cause i wanted to and i did tell them this lol

marie is a very good nurse with tons of experience i would trust her 100%


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie I am sooooooo pleased you are good to go 
Yep - one and a bit waters to 6 amps of menopur for me!  

Josie - I was black and blue (and green and orange and lots of shades in between ) from the jabs
(funny I had forgotten how awful my tum looked until I read that - and now I cant see that bit of my tum cos its under my bump!!!)

Hope you are doing ok - sending you loads of


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both, i agree marie is very good. i just found it a bit confusing when she said 1 and a little more. i need to have exact mesurements or i worry. so i was there saying half a bottle or a quarter of a bottle. telling me just a little bit more is not exact enough for me.


----------



## kara76

so what time you jabbing?

both you and josie will be on stimms then

claire you next


----------



## claire1

Josie we tell patients not to rub the injection site as this encourages bruising.  Make sure that you change sites daily, use one side one day and then the opposite site the next day.  Try to use the part with the most flesh/fat that will help to reduce the amount/severity of the bruising.  However you will get some degree of bruising as you are breaking the skin.  Hope that helps  

Kara I have a few more weeks hopefully start stimms on the 16th, glad it's a few weeks away it gives me chance to get over this cold I've developed since yesterday, just hope it doesn't developed into either the flu or piggy flu (as we're calling it in work)  .

Queenie good luck for tonight and glad the scan went OK for you today.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i used one and a half bottles, i found less than that stung.  Hope you don't find it to difficult.  Good luck i have everything crossed for you

Claire it will be here before you know it


----------



## Queenie1

doing jabs at 9.00.  ooh getting a little nervous/excited now.

thanks michelle. how are you.

josie hope your jab goes well. 

looks like it will be sugar next then claire.


----------



## kara76

oh no claire hope the cold gets bettersoon

queenie its 9pm woo hoo happy jabbing


----------



## claire1

And me Kara, feeling really rotten now.  DH has just come back form tesco with a bag full of cold & flu things for me to take.  So I must be ill (he doesn't really fuss around me when I'm ill, he usually tells me to get on with it ).

Good luck with the jab Queenie, sure you'll be fine

Sorry ladies it's really a short one, think I'm gonna have a hot bath and then bed.


----------



## kara76

claire rest up and dont go to work if you feel ill


----------



## Queenie1

claire glad to hear dh is looking after you. get lots of rest.

well 2 jab's done. not too bad took me a few counts to actually put the needle in but i did it. doing 6 bottles of menopur is fiddly. what do you do with the menopur bottles when used.  do you put in needle box or put in normal household bin


----------



## kara76

i put mine in the bin hun

well done, thats 2 down


----------



## Queenie1

cheers. have a red rash were suprecur went in but i'm sure i have had that before. will put bottles in household bin then. 

dh came just to watch me do jabs as i wanted him there whilst i talked my self through it and he said to me when do we do the bum jabs.   he thought he had to do that tonight.


----------



## kara76

have you given the gestone anymore thought or asked clinics advice?


----------



## claire1

Queenie dint put them into the needle bin, they explode when they get burnt.  But them into your regular bin.


----------



## Queenie1

oops have done in the past.  thanks clarie

kara i have spoken with my mum and she is gonna speak with mu aunt to see if she would be able to help when dh is in work. i forgot to mention it today with marie, will mention it on tuesday.


----------



## kara76

you can do them yourself as i have shown you but if it freaks you out a little it might be wise to stick with the bum bullets cause remember you will need them for 12 weeks PMA


----------



## kara76

wow exploding bottles 

i have a massive sharps box that i need to get rid off and another that is filling up fast


----------



## Queenie1

don't think i could do them myself just cos of the size of the needle. my aunt is a nurse, so it won't be a problem for her to do them. 

well i'm off to bed to listen to my ivf cd. 

night all speak tomorrow.

kara good luck with consultant.


----------



## kara76

im sure you could, it surprised me how easy it was!

niight hun and thanks for the luck, think i will log off too


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Queenie, great news that you are on your way x


----------



## miriam7

that made me laugh queenie hubby was waiting to jab your bum lol so glad you have finally started! hope you feel better soon claire i hate feeling ill


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow Queenie you have done two jabs already, third tonight. It is really flying by. Not long till your scan on Tues.   that is the day I will be starting, may even see you in the clinic  

Claire - hope your cold gets better soon. thankfully you have a bit of time until the stims so you should be fighting fit by then.

Pix - how is your week going? Hope you having fun.

Miriam - how are you and baby Maia? Hope you are all well.

Kara - hows pg going? Hope you are doing well and everything is progressing smoothly.

When do you get told about the drugs you need after EC and ET? As I didnt get that far last time I know nothing about what to do after. Will they tell me when I start or when I get closer to EC? It is all a mystery to me. And from experience what is the best to do??

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Queenie1

morning sugar,

gosh not long now for you to start. hope af arrives on time for you. would be great if we see each other at clinic, i'm there early at 8.15.

after ec you have to take progesterone to support the embryo's. this can either be by a pessery(called cyclogest)  which you insert twice a day either in your bum or vagina. or you have an injection once a day in your bum ( called gestone). they will tell you at ec which one they have for you and then your dh can go and buy it from the hosp pharmacy. i'm sure if you wanted to know they might be able to tell you at your scan app. i think if you have a preference you can ask for it. i was told that there is no evidance that one is better than the other. its just the pessarys are a bit messy where as the jab's are tricky to do unless your kara. 

hope that is some help to you


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks Sugar. Had my nephew stay over last night, he adores DP's daughter so he had a ball. I am really pleased that I have managed not to get down when she is staying this time. My turn will come and we get on so well it is like having a friend stay she is good as gold. I gave myself a good talking to and realise that even though she isn't mine I am lucky to have such a special person in my life.
We are going the local dog rescue to help today

only 5 days to go Sugar YAY!

How are you today Queenie? After 12 weeks   of Gestone you'll be an expert too!


----------



## Queenie1

morning pix, yes your turn will come and i'm glad to see you are coping well, its good that you both get on well. 
you are such a kind person going to help out at the dog rescue today.

not long to go till your follow up, do you think you will do tx soon.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks for that Queenie, I hope we do get to see eachother (being selfish it means I can start) but obviously it would be fab to have a coffee and catch up.

pix - it can be so tough but good on you for seeing some positive in it all. It can be so easy for us to get down about everything that it can become impossible to see any good anywhere, or hope or positivity. it shows that you have a huge heart full of love and when it is your turn your baby will be so lucky to have a wonderful mummy.

Not sure i could do the pessaries (TMI Warning - got a thing about my bum since suffering with Crohns) and thing the vaginal ones could get very mucky. My mum is great so would do my jabs for me. Think I would take that option. Is there anything else I need to know about after EC/ET - see my optimism shining through          I will get there this time


----------



## josiejo

How is everyone today?

Sugar, I have Crohns as well, I used cyclogest last cycle and didn't even manage a week using them um back door. It was horrid just like a flair up, when I used them 'front door' it was a bit messy but I tried to time it so I could lay down for a while after doing it. To be honest the needle for gestone really freaks me out but if DH is able to do it and I don't look at the needle maybe it would be ok.

Queenie, glad the 1st jabs went well.

Pix, hope you had fun at the dog rescue. I think i'd end up wanting to take them all home, i'm like that when I look at ManyTears website.

Claire, thanks for the tips for when jabbing, its weird cause I barely got a bruise last time but this times I have 4 or 5 already and had a couple of bleeders.

Its turning into the sick house here, dogs seem to be better now DH has started with tonsilitis again. He has a consultant appointment in Dec to have them out as he is only getting max of 2 weeks between bouts since July. His parents have decided it is a bug that he caught when we swam with the dolphins in June   They won't even listen to how rediculous it is and are saying our doctor and nurses don't know what they are doing lol 

Been thinking today about how I was last cycle compared to this and I am most certainly more chilled out and happier so going to do everything I can to stay that way. I got my new passport yesterday and decided that means we wont be going on holiday for a while which in turm means that this is going to work


----------



## kara76

you lot are chatterboxes lol

good to see things hotting up for you all


----------



## sugar-fairy

Josie - I had a total colectomy 4yrs ago and, touch wood, have been symptom free ever since. I guess in one way I was lucky with it as it was only ever in the large bowel so when it was removed the disease had gone too. I am not fussed on using the bum bullets as I really hate anything going on down there   Just out of curiosity how big are these needles fr gestone? They sound MASSIVE    . Poor DH, hope his tonsilitis gets sorted soon.

How are you doing Queenie? Hope the jab are ok.

hope everyone is ok


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Sugar - Gestone needles are the green ones - used for mixing menopur...... if that means anything to you


----------



## claire1

Ladies I need some advice, this cold is getting worse today.  Struggled in work, stayed in the office for most of it, not to spread the germs.  When I got home DH said he thought I might have piggy flu as it's gone straight to my chest today, but I'm not sure that it is.  Will ask work to test me for it in the morning, but do you think that I should let the clinic know if it comes back +.  I do have a few weeks till treatment starts so should be over it by then.  

Any ideas?

Sorry for the me post.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

sugar have you not seen my jabbing vids?

claire you have plenty of time to get over the flu you have,hope its not piggy flu


----------



## sugar-fairy

Not seen your vids Kar - where are they posted. 

Have loads of needles here so will check out the green ones. I am sure I have pink ones for mixing the menopur.

Claire - hope you dont have piggy flu, you should have enough time to recover before tx.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

here you go hun

i think the pink ones might be a little bit thicker than the green im not sure....green needles rock lol, i never had a problem with gestone and think i was lucky, had maybe 3 bruises and lumps after about 8 weeks of jabbing


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all is ok with you Nov/Dec girlies.

Thank you all so much for your kind words it really does mean a lot. My nephew decided that he was staying another night so we are off to oakwood tomorrow. 

Hey Josie it was Many tears I was walking at!


----------



## kara76

pix you will be a few miles from my house tomorrow, shame im in work or you could have come for tea

have fun, oakwood is great


----------



## miriam7

hope its not   flu claire ...pix enjoy oakwood i havent been for years   sugar i even managed to do gestone jab needle looks much worse than it is


----------



## sugar-fairy

Cheers for the info girls, think I would rather have the jab than the gel. 

Pix - my dd went to Oakwood on Wed and had a fantastic time. I am sure you all will too. Hope the weather stays nice for you.

Miriam - lovely pics of you and Maia shopping, she has grown so quickly.

claire - how are you today? Hope you are feeling better.

 to all


----------



## sugar-fairy

Ohhhhh that green needles is big isnt it


----------



## josiejo

Oh Pix did you not steal any of them? I get so angry when I read the poor dogs stories on there website and I think if we were to get another dog we adopt one from there. Have lots of fun at Oakwood, I have never been yet.

Sugar, jeeze you have been through it with your crohns, I am lucky that I have never had to have surgery for it but my meds keep it under control. Those green needle do look scary but so did the orange ones before I used them for the 1st time.

Claire, I hope its not piggy flu and that you are back to normal nice and quickly.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Get well soon Claire  

Green needles are fine (but I did have to hide my head under the pillow whilst hubby jabbed me!!! ) 

Pix - Oakwood and doggy cuddles - I'm very jealous!!! Especially as I'm stuck in work

Queenie - hope you are enjoying half term


----------



## Queenie1

pix enjoy your day at oakwood.

sugar its the green needles that worry me.

claire hope its not swine flu and that you feel better soon.

i'm waiting for my med's to be delivered. didn't have a good jab last night. suprecur went well but tried to push the needle in me on the menopur and it just wouldn' t go in and it hurt. so i changed needle and did it then in another place. but the first try didn't half bleed. i see to be having trouble with preparing the jab. i draw it all up ok it getting the air bubbles out and making sure med is up in needle. 

i draw meds up then do i get bubbles out and push med up to the needle collar then change needle or change needle before pushing med up to needle collar. you would think i could do this with my eyes closed now but i seem worse at preparing it this time.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie when I was doing the menopur I would draw up the med into the syringe then after the last one flick to get air bubbles up to the top then push the fluid to almost the top of the syringe. Then I change the needles and push the last bit of air out, just until a tiny drop of meds appear at the tip of the needle. My DD used to do the drawing up of the meds though - she loved it   I will be doing it this time as she does not know we are trying again. Decided not to tell her until I am pg (whenever that will be). She got so upset when we abandoned the cylce that it is not fair to put her through that again.

Josie - meds never controlled my crohns. I always had a low grumble going on but now and a gain would take steroids when it got worse. It was only in the last few months that it was really bad that surgery was the only option. Have never looked back though. Have felt amazing ever since - the surgery was horrendous though.

Taffy - how are you doing? did the green ones hurt when your DH did them for you?

Pix - how were the dogs? I would have brought them all home with me, I am a sucker for a lost dog.


----------



## kara76

gossip girls is what i will rename you ladies lol

josie 4 days to go, how are you feeling?

sugar have the green needles freaked you? i did all my own and would have been scared if luke had been jabbing me lol

queenie hey hun hows the jabbing? sounds like you had a blunt needle or just a hard bit of flesh

pix enjoy oakwood, weather not great but that does mean no quening for the rides, do you go on the rides?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks sugar and kara.

when i prepare the jab should i get med to the collar of needle or to the tip of needle


----------



## kara76

to the tip on the needle before you jab, if just mixing then the collar hun, does that make sense?


----------



## Queenie1

yes thanks. not worried about the mixing part just getting all the air bubbles out and making sure there are not left and getting med to tip of needle, i seem to keep losing drops of it.


----------



## kara76

air isnt too much of a problem really as you are not injecting into a vein, just push the plunger slow til you see a tiny fluid drop and thats plenty hun.


----------



## sugar-fairy

kar - does the menopur sting more if only in one vial of water as opposed to 1.5 or 2. The green ones do look rather big, do they hurt/sting/do anthing when you do the gestone jab?

have decided I need to get up on all the post EC/ET stuff as I will be getting pg this time


----------



## Queenie1

thanks don't know what the matter with at the moment. i sound like a novice

i love your positivity sugar and i'm sure things will go to plan this time.  so when is af due.


----------



## sugar-fairy

I have loads of PMA at the moment - not sure where it has suddenly come from but got plenty to share       

I think that AF is due Tuesday (by my calculations) but Monday is good too. Hope it is not late - really want to get started now.

Hows are you today? Hows the bannister? Bet it looks fab


----------



## kara76

i found the menopur the same no matter how many vials pre water

i did not feel the gestone at all which i was concern about as sticking a big needle in your **** well surely you should feel something....buns of steel i think. i do know others that have really felt it so i think it depends on many factors. for me i was lucky and had no trouble at all and i am being honest.

queenie your just out of practice hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

Is there any difference in the gel or the jab? Which do you think is better to take? I am thinking the jab would be better - at least once it is done there is no mess  

Hope AF is early this month   if she is late


----------



## kara76

well is it a case of better im not sure and also for some people they do get pain, bruising and lumps with the jabs so bear this in mind also.

the cyclogest is messy and did cause me a bad belly when using back door which i know you cant do. front door is messy and a panty liner would be needed.

i used cyclogest 7 times and gestone 2twice (this includes IUI) for me personally i preferred gestone as it didnt upset my belly, i had no problem with the jabs and it just felt easier


----------



## sugar-fairy

I think I will ask for the gestone jabs rather than the gel. I have had no tummy probs since surgery and I get very wary of upsetting the apple cart so to speak (not sure why as I am 100% convinced the disease has gone and will never be back). Hopefully the clinic will feel the same way too.


----------



## Queenie1

i;m fine thanks sugar, just had scrambled egg on toast( protein)for lunch. bansiter looks fab just needs to find someone to stain it for me now. 

i have had no problems with the cyclogest just that it is messy

hope af arrives on time for you. have you been on the pill or going with natural af.


----------



## kara76

sugar the cyclogest isnt a gel its a waxing bullet shaped pesseries thats melts inside, i would have a chat with the clinic and they will advise

queenie hows the milk etc going


----------



## Queenie1

ok finding it hard to do it all, its quite a list i have.

glass of juice
asprin
dhea
omega
pregnancare
water
milk
nuts
jabs
ivf cd

i have a list on fridge and i tick off when i have taken/done something

only managing half a pint of milk at moment and 1 and half litres of water,  otherwise doing everything else.


----------



## kara76

i found nesquik helped with the milk as i hate milk and you can count the milk you have in your cereal and tea hun. 

i use to space everything out through the day which i found was easier


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with all of that lol


----------



## serenfach

*Queenie*.. I'm sorry, I don't know if you've ever had OHSS, so forgive if you think I'm telling you to 'suck eggs', but just in case - drink as MUCH water as you possibly, physically can, right from the word go. They told me I have mild OHSS today - if this is 'mild' then God help what it's like to have moderate or severe!!  It's really painful and makes everything below feel like you're carrying a ton of spuds about 

Great list! I forgot about milk. Oops.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks i am

glass of juice - breakfast
asprin -lunch
dhea -breakfast
omega- dinner
pregnancare-dinner
water- allday
milk- on cereal, might start having a milky hot chocolate before bed.
nuts 
jabs
ivf cd

its the water i find hard as i can go nearly all day having drunk only half a litre


----------



## kara76

i tended to drink water and miss cups of tea, i drink quite a bit of water anyway

im snacking on olives yum


----------



## Queenie1

thanks seren, i've never had ohss. i have always found drinking water hard work, i don't drink tea or coffee but it doesnt matter if i am drinking water, squash, lemonade what ever i can only drink small amount

i hate olives but dh loves them. i am hoping dh is gonna treat me to a take away tonight for tea. indian i hope


----------



## sugar-fairy

I think I am falling behind, my water intake is not great but I am having brazil nuts, vits pills, milk but do have lots of decaf tea during the day.

I will make more effort from tomorrow to be doing all the things I should be - aaarrrggghhh hope I havent left it too late.

Queenie - lucky think having indian tonight - if you do. We may have on Sunday night. Me and DD having pizza and watching Ghost tonight as DD out.

Kara - what olives are you eating - i love the ones stuffed with garlic. A bit wiffy though


----------



## Queenie1

have to go now girls speak later 

have to drop a moses basket off at my mum's. my sil left here on tuesday for my brother to borrow when they visit at xmas. time to leave it at my mums don't want to temp fate.!!!!!


----------



## kara76

queenie have a nice afternoon and enjoy your indian

sugar im eating olives stuffed with pimento they arent great but they are healthier than the crisps i wana be eating lol

im really looking forward to doritos and dips later, ummm not sure what we wilkl be having for tea but we have lots of new food at home now, i kinda fancy spag bol but luke wont make that as he doesnt really like it

claire hows you today? you off work?


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies, my haven't you been busy on here today.

Kara I'm pretty much the same hun.  Spoke to one of the GP's in work, and he said that it is more than likely   flu, apparently their not testing people for it now, unless their really unwell with the flu. So am sat on the sofa with the duvet and DH is keeping by blood sugar up with coffee and cakes  .  I really like olives the ones with feta cheese are the best.

Queenie hope you have that indian.

Sorry to much to catch up on today, so few personals, but hope everyone is OK


----------



## Queenie1

oh no claire poor you. i hope you get over this very soon.


----------



## kara76

oh no claire the piggy flu has got to you, damn it.hope you get well soon


----------



## claire1

Thank you both.  Can cope with me having it, just dreading that Rob will catch it next, he's a hopeless patient


----------



## kara76

omg yes totally agree, men can be so hopeless lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello chatterboxes   

Have some        whilst I catch up with you all lol
x


----------



## miriam7

you have been chatting away! claire hope you feel better soon have they gave you tamiflu?


----------



## Queenie1

evening all, just a quick message to say that jabs went much better tonight. was getting a little worked up over last nights, but feel a lot happier tonight.


----------



## claire1

No, not unless it gets worse, which I find really bad as I have asthma.  If it gets any worse I'll ring out of hours and see if they'll give it to me, or I'll ring my friend (who's a GP in my surgery to see if she can help).  Hopefully mum is coming down tomorrow to keep me company, as Rob is in work all over the weekend.  Just need someone close at hand in case it does go to my chest and I end up having an asthma attack.  I hate them, I have them so infrequently that they really scare me  .

Queenie glad the injections went better tonight  

Hope everyone is OK, we're gonna settle down to watch Johnathon Ross and then bed.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh claire hope you get better soon. Hope you enjoy your mum looking after you. You should be all better by the time you start d/r.

Queenie dud you have your Indian? Was it good? Glad your jabs were better last night. 

Well I am lying in bed with awful af pains and so happy. I hope this means she is on her way. Tomorrow would be fab for her come. 

Have a great day girlies xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Claire - poor you  Get well soon hun. Hope things dont get any worse and that you have a nice time with your mum x

Yay - sugar fairy - you're almost on your way now so you need a little bit of this


----------



## kara76

claire you take care of yourself hunni

sugar fingers crossed af comes woo hoo

queenie im glad the jabs were better last night, whens your first scan again? sorry i forgot

josie how are you

is there anyone else?


----------



## Queenie1

morning,

claire hope your mum is looking after you well.

sugar woo hoo af is on her way.

kara my scan is on tues at 8.15. sugar i might see you at clinic.

josie how are you today.


----------



## kara76

wow thats not far away at all queenie


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are feeling better Claire.

How are you getting on Queenie? The SP will fly by. I had a blunt needle that didn't want to go in one time Queenie, then tried another and it was fine. I think there may be the odd one that isn't sharpened!!

How about you Suga, how are you doing?

Hope you are ok Josie.


----------



## josiejo

Morning all!

Claire, hope you are all tucked up in bed being looked after, hope you feel better soon.

Queenie, very jealous of your Indian, not had a good curry for a while.

Sugar, hope Af has arrived.

How are you Kara and Taffy? So excited for you both.

Pix, how was Oakwood?

I'm not too bad today, have come to the office to keep DH company and to catch up on some homework but all I have done so far is speak to my brother on Skype and eat some chocolate. Feeling really bloated today so on the peppermint tea to help ease it.


----------



## PixTrix

Glad to see that you are ok Josie, peppermint should help the bloating. Oakwood was great thanks and of course I was the biggest kid there! Alton towers is my fav! Paying for it today though, I think a visit to the docs is in order for me this week. Since last IVF I have been getting terrible pains under right rib cage and suffer with back but got terrible during 2ww wait and hasn't gone away so in a way it was silly to do oakwood but all I care about is the kids having fun! Going to have a good overhaul funny discharge and pains around ovary area too but no AF since one after failed tx. Oh well follow up soon. Gosh soz wasn't expecting to write all that!


----------



## kara76

pix not long til your appointment now, you got all your questions ready?


----------



## claire1

Afternoon, ladies

Thank you for all the well wishes.  Feeling much the same, but the GP did say that it can last for up to a week.  Mum's being a a right fuss (but I like it really), just glad she had her swine flu jab in work this week.

Pix your follow up will be here before you know it, like Kara said have you got your questions ready?

Sugar not long now hope the   arrives on time for you.

Kara & Taffy how are you both?

Hope everyone else is OK?

I'm off for a shower to see if that will make me feel better.  Oh and happy halloween to everyone


----------



## kara76

happy halloween claire

im glad your feeling a bit better, mums fussy is the way it is, i love it too

this time last year i dyed my hair black for fancy dress ****** up and had a great night out but it took time and money to out the hair right lol


----------



## Queenie1

happy halloween all 

claire glad your mum is fussing over you.

sugar did af show i hope so.

josie chocolate is good and  hope the bloating goes

pix not long now to go to follow up. i hope they can sort out your problems. 

had a take away last night but we decided to have chinese as it is quicker for them to cook and i was hungry.
have been working in the garden all day cut some bushes down that have grown far too much.


----------



## kara76

so whats for dinner tonight queenie?

pix check the pain at your appointment

josie ujm chocolate is always good


----------



## Queenie1

beef and sundried tomato meatballs with pasta. we had the left over chinese for our lunch 

are you still in work


----------



## kara76

sounds lovely

not sure what luke will be cooking, something nice i hope

yeah im still in work but hope to leave just after 630pm


----------



## Queenie1

me wish my dh would cook for me but he doesn't have a clue in the kitchen.

well at least you will be home in time for x factor


----------



## serenfach

Hope you get better soon, *Claire* 

*Pix*.. I have that wierd thing going on under my ribcage, on the right hand side - it almost feels like there's something stuck there, pressing down on something <<[best way I can describe it] It sort of feels like it's in the same place in the back, too. I think it's trapped wind  They did warm me about that. I've always suffered with trapped wind anyway [usually bloats me all across my tummy] but this is just in one place.. odd.

Hi to everyone else.. hope you're all having a good Halloween


----------



## kara76

try rolling your shoulders, this is a tip from after i had my laps


----------



## Laura36

SF, hope you're doing ok with the OHSS?  Peppermint tea is fab too for indigestion.  

Hi all Nov/Dec cyclers and good luck       

Claire, hope you start to feel better soon hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

AF is here with a vengance   I am so happy. Will call the clinic in the morning and hopefully will get a scan tomorrow or Tuesday and then start.

Sorry for no personals - we went out last night and now I feel awful. Drunk much more than I should have and paying for it now. Not sure I will make if off the sofa today


----------



## serenfach

Good news, Sugar! 

Enjoy the hangover.. [ouch]


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all, 

The hangover has improved considerable after being sick   

AF is excruciatingly painful, have tried everything to make it more bearable but nothing is working. Cant stop   though. Hope I get a scan tomorrow. Cant wait to start.

Claire - how are you feeling, hope you are getting better. So many people have bugs at the moment.

Seren - how are you doing? hope the next two weeks fly by for you.
Queenie - hows your weekend? Did you find someone to varnish your bannister? Hope the jabs are going ok. 
Pix - I love alton towers too, its such good fun.

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## kara76

sugar im chuffed af is here, call clinic first thing hun

opps about the hangover


----------



## claire1

Hello

Sugar glad your AF arrived, this is the only time that we're happy for the witch to arrive.  Hope you don't see her for a while after this one.  Glad your feeling better, hangovers are the worst.

I'm feeling a bit better today, eventhough I didn't get much sleep last night, due to coughing.

Seren how are you today?

Hi Laura good to see you.  Hope your doing OK?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

claire i am glad your feeling better today

laura how ya doing hunni?you busy as usual in work?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sugar -   about the hangover. Hope you had a good night and it was worth it. Great news that AF has arrived for you to get going. Good luck for your appt and scan.  

Josie and Queenie - hope the jabs are going ok. Not long till your scans now  

Claire hope you are feeling better soon  

Pix - sounds like you have been having a nice time of it this week.   

Laura - hello!!! How ya doing? 

SF hope you are not going too   on the 2WW  

Apologies anyone Ive missed - this is a busy little thread. Hope there are lots of BFPs here soon


----------



## Queenie1

evening all,

sugar so very pleased that af has arrived hope you get an app soon. let me know if you get one on tuesday i will be there at 8.15 for my scan. hope the hangover is easing

claire hope your feeling better

josie how the jabs going when is your next scan

everyone else hi.

jabs went much better last night. have had a headache today. so had a little lie down and listened to ivf cd to try and relax. can't believe i have to go back to work tomorrow. . i'm stuck in the bedroom with my dressing gown on and my wheat sack on my belly as dh is watching american football down stairs.


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 

How is the hangover Sugar? I can't remember what it is like to have one as I haven't had a good drinking session since last Christmas. Glad your AF has come too.

Queenie, glad your jabs are getting easier, hope the headache clears soon and that your return to work is easy.

Claire, glad you are feeling a bit better. Hope the cough eases off so you can have a good sleep tonight.

Hello to anyone I have missed.

I have my next scan tomorrow, and feeling excited about it though DH may need to leave me at the hospital so he can get to work and as I don't drive it will be 2 buses and the train home. 
This water drinking malarky is fun, I am certainly getting plenty of exercise running up and down to the loo lol We were out at the shops this afternoon and I had to run into KFC as I had drank way too much before I left the house.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for tomorrow Josie

Hope first day back at work goes ok Queenie. When have you got a scan?

Great that AF has arrived Sugar, hope less painful now. Good luck for scan. Nice to see you had a blowout before starting tx. Hope the hangover has cleared. I had a right session last night too, haven't had a drink in so long and boy did I make up for it lol Luckily I don't get hangovers always OD on water before going to bed and it never lets me down!

How are you feeling now Claire?

Sounds like your pain is similar to mine Seren. I am just hoping that it is not my gall bladder


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix my scan is on tuesday.

good to hear you had a good session last night. good idea ot ot on the water


----------



## PixTrix

Oo good luck for Tues. I am praying so hard that you are going to be blessed this time x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix. i hope so too . how are you. not long for your follow up. got your questions ready.


----------



## kara76

josie good luck with your scan tomorrow, shame you have to find your own way home boo boo


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks Queenie. Think got all my Q's. I've got a word doc that I add to when something comes to mind so will need to tidy it up and print off then should be sorted. I just hope that I get more time in follow up this time. Last time JE just said I expect you just want to get started again ASAP and wasn't really given an opportunity to ask much seemed a bit rushed.


----------



## Queenie1

give je a copy of your questions as soon as you go in and then she won't be able to rush you.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie I shall do that


----------



## kara76

like queenie says print your questions and hand her a copy, this is what i have always done. i have also printed a copy for myself and have sometimes taken notes while we talk


----------



## Queenie1

i have written notes as well whilst they answer my questions for me. i would forget otherwise.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara and Queenie Will do 2 copies and have a pen at hand! I am so scared that she is going to tell me that my eggs are no good because of the thickness of the shell but then think AH takes care of that. Fragmenation was poor too Wishing time away now!


----------



## kara76

had you got a question about DHEA?


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah going to ask about it but I am very concerned about the testosterone properties and not sure that would be desirable with PCO


----------



## miriam7

phew that took ages to read   good luck for scan josie


----------



## claire1

Josie good luck with your scan


----------



## serenfach

Good luck with your scan, Josie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Josie - good luck today, what time is your scan. I will be there for 12. Probably go earlier as I need to get my suprecur today too. Will put it in pharmacy, have my scan then go to pickit up. They take ages.

Pix - how are you doing? Not long till your apt, glad you have all your questions ready. It take so much pressure off us to remember everything. 

Taffy - how was your weekend? Hope it was a good one.

Claire - hope you are feeling much better now. You will be fighting fit by the time you start tx

Queenie - wont see you tomorrow as i have my scan today at 12. Hope your headache goes soon. Good luck for tomorrow.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## kara76

good luck sugar


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks, going to leave soon to sort out the suprecur.

How are you doing today? Hows your bump


----------



## kara76

good idea hun

bump is fine, off out to see my mum in a bit


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thats great, have a lovely day. See you soon


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, how did your scan go? Did the pharmacy make you wait long? 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Queenie.

Claire, how you feeling today? I hope you managed to get some sleep last night.

Miriam, I love the pic of Maia, she is very cute.

Pix, sounds like a good plan to take notes at your appointment. I always forget what they have told me.

My scan went well, womb lining is at 8.8 and triple lined and I have 9 follicles, 3 on one side and 6 the other all varying in size from 5 to 15. Plan is to go back on Friday and all going well I will have EC on Monday   So excited and my PMA is sticking really well this time.

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## kara76

josie thats great news and what a good amount and a great lining woo hoo

sugar any news?


----------



## Cath34

Great news Josie and great lining like Kara said. Best of luck. xx


----------



## miriam7

great news josie not long to go at all now   sugar sorry didnt wish you luck i was thinking you have scan tomorrow


----------



## claire1

Josie that's great news.  Monday will be here before you know it.  Will email you that picture and size tomorrow, waiting for Rob to decide the size.

Sugar hope everything went OK today?

Queenie good luck for scan tomorrow.

Pix like the others said take some paper and a pen for your appointment, thats what I did and it help.

Kara your photo is fab, you can defo see the baby bump  

Miriam hope Maia is better today?

Cath how are you?

I'm feeling a little better, still have this cough and lungs feel worn out, but do have more energy today, I even got dressed  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's getting very busy on here and it's difficult to keep up.


----------



## kara76

claire you sound to be getting stronger each day so thats great news and 3 dasy til down reg yay


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Claire - glad you are feeling better now, even if a still a little rough.

Josie - great news about your scan, what time were you at the clinic? I was there at 11.30 for my scan.

Miriam - thanks for the wishes, hope you are ok,

Kara - hope you had fun with your mum.

Pix - hope you had a good day.

Well I had my scan, Lorraine scanned me. She couldnt find my L ovary but the R looks good and my lining was lovely and thin so I have now just done my first jabs - 0.5 Suprecur and 450 Menopur. It was like I had never stopped jabbing    I have my next scan on Monday and another one on Friday 13th. Grace is going to be there to look for my ovaries and decide what to do with my hydros. I think they will try to drain them a bit before EC to make it easier. I am so happy tonight  

 that it workes this time


----------



## kara76

thats fab news sugar, they might well drain them if they are obstucting the view

yay girl your on the road again


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

sugar great news about your scan and well done on your jabbing.  

josie linning and follicles sound good. well done for keeping the pma.  

claire glad you are feeling better not long to go before you start jabbing.

well i'm not feeling too good today have been having pains all day on and off on my right side, think it might be my follicles growing. also had to undo the button on my trousers today as it was so uncomfortable, think i must be bloated is this because of the drugs as have never had it before. 

my mum asked my aunt who is a nurse at a&e if she could help out if i do gestone and she said yes, she also said that sometimes people go to a&e daily to have jabs done. so might inquire about that as well as the hospital would be easier to get to.


----------



## kara76

queenie sounds like your ovaries are waking up. how far is a&e from you? remember its for 12 weeks!

you know what i would dry stab my **** to show you how easy it can be to do it yourself, its getting over the fear first and once you have done that is all good


----------



## Queenie1

a&e is 4 miles away. my mum and dad live right next door to it. i would only need to go there on the days that dh was in work. i do think that after the 2 weeks when i get my bfp by then i might feel better about doing it myself but at least i now have dh available, my aunt and a&e. i just need to get over the fear of it.


----------



## kara76

thats not far at all. have a word with them at clinic and see what they say tomorrow


----------



## kara76

got to dash my dinner is ready

be back in about 20mins....i pm'd you mate


----------



## claire1

Queenie, ask your district nursing team to do the injections (we've done them in the past for our patients).  I'll come and do them for you, if you wanted  .  Just spoke to mum and said that I'd probally ask for the injections as really don't fancy the pessaries, and she wanted to know who would do the injections, I said me of course (I am a nurse   ).


----------



## Queenie1

thanks claire for that info and for the offer to do the jabs but i think you live too far away. but thanks again.


----------



## claire1

No worries Queenie.  

Just ring your GP's and ask for the district nursing team phone number, I'm sure that they wouldn't mind it would be a change from the flu jabs.


----------



## kara76

claire you full of good advice lol


----------



## PixTrix

It's all go here!

Great news Josie all sounding brill x

Well done on starting your jabs Sugar, well on the way now x

Glad you are feeling better Claire, good luck for DR x

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie. Great that you have got a plan of action for your Gestone. The only thing that I am thinking about A&E is perhaps it could be a bit stressful if you want your jabs at the same time every day as you could be kept waiting quite a while if they are busy x


----------



## PixTrix

Oo good advice Claire x


----------



## claire1

Kara I do try, it's just nice when it's something nursie that I can advise on, as I feel a novice on the IVF side of things.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks claire and pix. will look into it all, i'm hoping dh will be able to take some time off from work after ec. will have to see when ec is first. thanks all.


----------



## kara76

claire you will soon be in the swing of it. 

have you injected yourself before?


----------



## claire1

Yes when we did IUI, so not to bothered about giving the injections myself.  I'm the other way to some of the other ladies, really couldn't let Rob do them, he'd enjoy it too much  .


----------



## kara76

of course lol

im the same and did all mine, luke hates needled and even if he didnt , i wouldnt fancy him jabbing me


----------



## jayneej

Hey guys, finally got a chance to post again, sorry i'm not posting too regular.  I do read daily in work but dont want the site to end up being blocked for me if I post as I'm sure they would class it as a chat room, and then I'd never keep up as DH hogs the pc at night  
Queenie, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you've got a good crop of follies growing.  
Sugar, glad your scan and your first jabs went well  
Josie, glad your scan went well today and all looking good too  
Claire, good to hear you are on the mend, and not long now til you get started too   . 

Pix, hope your f/up appt goes well for you and you get all your Q's answered and a plan. 

Kara, that's a mighty fine bump your brewing, cant believe how quick your ticker is going!!

Well, as for me i'm getting impatient, excited, and extremely nervous.  On one hand I cant wait to get going again after such a long break but on the other I'm absolutely bricking it and can bear the thought of another failure.  Must try and get some PMA going.  On Thursday I go for my final gonapeptyl injection and then on Wednesday next week we have our appt with JE to go through our forms and I guessing I will then find out what drugs I will be on.  On the last 2 attempts I used Puregon and had a good response to it but dont know that they use this?  Do you get to choose or are you just told?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jaynee. Nice to see you posting, loads of luck 2 weeks will soon fly


----------



## serenfach

... lurking....  Just wanted to wish everyone good luck in here


----------



## miriam7

great news sugsr glad jabs went well   good luck for your scan queenie ...i bet once hubby does first few jabs you will see it doesnt hurt and be able to do them yourself


----------



## kara76

jaynee they will fit a protocol to suit you and if this drug works well for you they may well stick with it


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck Queenie - hope it goes well for you today  

Jaynee -       for you

Kar - hope you ok today

Claire - how are you today, hope you are getting better and stronger every day

Pix - how are you today, hope everything is ok  

A quick question for you girls, when do you start feeling the effects of the drugs? I have noticed I am much hotter today after last nights suprecur and think I can feel something on the inside of my hips. it is like a tingly feeling (like if you put something cold and tingly on your skin and it feels wierd ... not explaining this very well    It is like cold heat for muscles ) Hope my ovaries are actually doing something this time


----------



## kara76

i know the drugs effect me fairly early on and remember your  going along with a natural cycle also


----------



## sugar-fairy

I have been really good drinking water today but now have a thumping headache.


----------



## serenfach

*sugar*  I used to have headaches in the beginning, too [some were real bompers] I didn't know whether it was the drugs or the water [how can water give you a headache??] but I think it was the water, looking back.

Hope you feel better soon Xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

had  my scan today and it didn't go too well. i had 5 follies on right and 4 on left but the biggest was 8.9 and jo who scanned me said that they should have been bigger. was gutted. she said about upping menopur from 450 to 600. she went to chat to others and grace and grace and jo came back and they kind of said it was up to me as upping drug would mean buying more. anyway we decided to stay on 450 and see what happened on fridays scan. 

have been worrying all day about it so phoned clinic and spoke with debbie ( she said she was there when they discussed it) she said that upping drug would not do any harm and that it had worked for someone else. also said it was best to up now and then if needs be lower later than leave it too late. so we decided to up the drugs so have to do 600 menopur. two jabs of 300.

have been really down since this morning and lost pma. just feel that i'm not gonna get to ec again, really don't want to end up converting to iui. have had a few  just wish i had someone to give me a hug.


----------



## claire1

Queenie here's a big   for you.  I know it's difficult to kept the pma going when you've had a set back, but hopefully increasing the drugs for a few days may help.

 that you get to ec


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks Sugar. Hope your headache clears up. DR really is rotten. Good luck for scan on fri.

Oh Queenie   I think you have done the right thing with upping the drugs, you can't then look back and think what if I had. If upping does give a growth spurt then that will be great 9 is a nice number of follies. Could they perhaps also let you stim for longer? Thinking of you and praying hard x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh Queenie      I really hope that the increased dose gives your follies an extra shove in the right direction.   for a good scan on Friday. I know nobody knows how things will end up but I am sending all my   your way. I really hope that it works for you this time.

Pix - the headache is still there but getting better. I managed to drop and smash a bottle of suprecur this evening. Rather annoyed about it. Will have to get another one from the clinic on monday  

Claire - how are you feeling? Hope you are feeling better this evening.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely evening


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie, 

I think the someone else may have been me!!

I increased to 600 on my last cycle.  My follicles were growing slow, I had a day 5 scan and on my day 8 scan I increased to 600 from 450.  I managed to still recruit more follicles also at this stage as they were growing so slow the recruitment hadn't fully happened by day 8.

I stimmed for 14 days in total which was only about 2 days longer than I normally stim for.  I too was worried they would cancel me but they said as long as there was growth and a reasonable amount of follicles there was no reason to.  I think I had about 6 follicles at this stage.

That cycle was my best, even though it was probably the toughest I've experienced.  I have been told slow and steady is sometimes a good thing.

We ended up with 9 eggs.

Try and keep an open mind, you are doing what you can and increasing the drugs definitely saved my cycle.

Good luck huni xx


----------



## Queenie1

thank you andi for your post thanks for the reassurance.  i am happy about the number of follicles as i have never produced many just the size of them, as they are under 10mm. today was day 7 scan for me.


----------



## kara76

queenie as i said earlier and like andi said sometimes slow and steady is a good thing

stay postive hun and with that amount of follies i very much doubt you wouldnt get to ec. dont let a slow start change your focus

day 7 scan still means your only 6 jabs in so its still early days.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara , sugar, pix, claire and andi.

can you still go for ec if the follicles are not the right size. would they be immature.

will upping the dosage help to move the size on.  

in your opinion do your think upping dosage be fine.


----------



## jk1

Hey Girls,

Hope you are all ok, wishing you the best of luck Queenie, hopefully the increase in dosage will help the follies grow.

Just waiting to start my tablets before starting my injections nearer the end of the month.  Feels like its taking forever to get there at the moment!!

Jo x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Big   Queenie. I hope that upping the dose does the trick for you.  
Sending lots of      for Friday.


----------



## Queenie1

forgot to put my lining was 5.3 is this what is should be


----------



## kara76

Queenie1 said:


> thanks kara , sugar, pix, claire and andi.
> 
> can you still go for ec if the follicles are not the right size. would they be immature.
> 
> will upping the dosage help to move the size on.
> 
> in your opinion do your think upping dosage be fine.


no follies need to be of a certain size, i think they like a lead follie on 20mm at ivf wales yet lots of clinic look for over 15mm i believe

yep upping the dose will increase your hormones like fsh and lh which is turn make your follies grow

upping the dose is fine hun and your lining is fine too, yeah you have had a slow start but its better than a fast start and you have a good number of follies, focus on the postives

slow growth isnt bad news, its like running a marathon.....start too fast and your out of energy before the end, start slow and take a little longer but you finish the race


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara 

what would i do without you for your valuable advice. i think you should change profession kara and go work for ivf wales.

i'm really happy about the number of follies as for me that is not a bad number. 

gonna do my jabs at 9.00 then go to bed and listen to my ivf cd and have an early night. 

feeling a bit better now and will get my full   back asap.


----------



## kara76

aww hun bless ya, i know how hard ivf cycles are and im glad my experience can help others, i know how much it plays with the mind

sounds like a nice evening you have planned.....im waiting for my dinner as im straving now


----------



## Queenie1

ooh what you having

i have just had spag bol. and then my quota of Brazil nuts.


----------



## kara76

i had fish and peas, doesnt sound interesting i know but thats what i wanted


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm off now to do 3 jabs  and an early night. 

nite all and thanks for advice and  getting my pma back.


----------



## kara76

happy jabbing lol and i hope you have a lovely relaxing night

take care


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie,

I've just checked my notes and my LF on day 8 (after 7 days of stims) was 8.7mm and 12.3mm on day 10 after increasing my dose.

Glad you're feeling better hun.


----------



## Queenie1

thats great andi thanks.

well 3 jabs done i'm off to relax in bed.

nite all.


----------



## claire1

Night Queenie, hope you have a good sleep and I'm sure that increasing the drugs will help


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, well done on 9 follies that's brilliant.  I'm sure upping the menopur will have the right effect.  I'll be thinking positive and crossing my fingers for you hun.


----------



## miriam7

really hope upping the dose will do the job and get those juicy follies growing nicely


----------



## sugar-fairy

How are you doing today Queenie - I hope your follies are having a growth spurt       

How is everyone else. I am sure that I can feel a warm tingly sensation down there but DH tells me not to imagine things so not sure if I am or not now. it comes over me in waves.   that something is happening down there.


----------



## kara76

whens your first scan sugar?

queenie hope you had a nice sleep

josie how are you?

claire almost jab time hunni


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon Kar, got a scan Monday morning 8.15.   that there are some follies there. My ovaries feel hot and tingly so hoping that is a good thing

How are you doing? Hope baby ellard isnt giving you too much trouble


----------



## kara76

i hope that this short protocol is the one for you and feeling your ovaires is a good sign

yeah im fine hun, posted on the other thread


----------



## sugar-fairy

Me too, not sure what it should feel like but dont think I felt this last time. It comes over in waves - hot and tingly then nothing. Is that what it should feel like?

What other threads you posting in?


----------



## kara76

im posting in the pregnancy thread on this page

i think everyone feels different, last time im not sure i felt much


----------



## sugar-fairy

Still trying to find my way round this site


----------



## kara76

nutter

all the ivf wales threads are on this one page!


----------



## sugar-fairy

I figured that one out all by myself  

Have been looking round the rest of the site aswell


----------



## kara76

pmsl

i am so bored today, im hating work


----------



## sugar-fairy

Me too, we have just had a huge shift round in the office. i am still where I was but the girl who sat opposite me has not been moved round the corner and my boss is in her space now.

Not happy at all   no chatting now


----------



## sugar-fairy

and I am hungry


----------



## kara76

im hungry too just not sure what to eat.

in about half an hour im here all alone


----------



## sugar-fairy

I wish I was  

I am wondering whether or not to go to the shops and get a sarnie but I am feeling so huge and bloated at the moment maybe I should be good and have salad


----------



## kara76

im thinking soup, apple and parsnip not sure though


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh nice, can you have things from the hotel kitchen or do you have to take your own?


----------



## kara76

it was ok ish lol

yeah i have things from the kitchen, had beans on toast this morning and now soup....need something sweet now

dont think we will get much work done today lol

so sugar are you gona have gestone? have you decided?

any plans for bonfire night?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Lucky you having food on tap lol 

I think I will have the gestone as got a feeling the gels will be a pain (messy and inconvenient by the sounds of it) I think once I get over the fright of the needle it will be fine. would rather it was over in one go than mucky.

james is out this weekend or we would have had a party so not sure what we will be doing. May cook something nice if it is just me and Em. what are you doing this year? Anything nice


----------



## kara76

i prefer the gestone!

nothing planned as im working tomorrow and friday luke wil be busy loading up the car for drifting on saturday so maybe we will just watch someone elses out on the window lol

i think luke is out tonight, doing something for saturday so maybe have a take away and chill on the sofa, i think i mioght be sleeping early

gona eat an apple i think


----------



## serenfach

If anyone lives near Caerphilly Castle, there's a good show there every year. I think we're going.. then again, who knows.. my hubby might be working


----------



## Taffy Girl

We had our wedding bash in Caerphilly Castle  

Hope everyone is ok. Lots to catch up on again.


----------



## kara76

i bet fireworks there are amazing

we have a good firework display about 5miles away and its always mega busy


----------



## miriam7

jaff has bought fireworks for maia ...she will prob be scared ****less


----------



## kara76

queenie how are you hun? good luck with your scan tomorrow

josie hows things with you?

claire is today down reg?

hows everyone else?


----------



## josiejo

Morning everyone, 

Queenie, sorry the scan didn't go to plan on Tuesday, got my fingers crossed that the increase in drugs has done the job. What time are you there tomorrow? I am in 1st thing for my scan.

Kara, how are you doing? Love your bump pic on the other thread.

Sugar, how are the jabs going?

Claire, how are you feeling. Has the flu gone now?

Miriam, I hope Maia likes the fireworks.

Not sure if we are going to see any fireworks, my oldest dog gets really nervous with fireworks so feel bad leaving him all on his own. Youngest doesn't mind it at all. I think a few of our neighbours are going to let some off so maybe just sit at the window.

I have had a couple of down days with no reason but I seem to have snapped out of it today which it great. Getting really nervous about EC now which is silly as the sedation worked very well last time and I have no memory of the actual procedure.


----------



## kara76

i also worry about leaving rex even though he is fine with fireworks well he barks like mad lol

hun being nervous about ec is so normal and expected and im sure it will all go fine


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

How is everyone today.

Queenie - good luck tomorrow,   your follies have grown loads  
Kar - how you doing today? Hope all is good
Josie - Glad you are feeling more positive. I am pooping myself about EC. I am sure it will be fine for us all though.
Miriam - I am sure you will love the fireworks even if Maia is scared
Seren - hows it going? hope you are ok
Taffy - hi there, hope you ok. 

   to all


----------



## kara76

sugar how are the ovaires today?

try not to worry about ec it really is fine


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Kar, they are still feeling warm and tingly but not sure what it means.   let it be good news. Bit worried about EC because of the hydros. Hope they dont interfere with it.

How you feeling today


----------



## kara76

they will probably drain them if they are that big hun, just speak with them at your scan

do they cause you pain and mine use to kill


----------



## sugar-fairy

They are not too bad but sometimes they hurt/ache. They do hurt when I am being scanned especially when they digging the prob around. Most uncomfortable 

I think Grace is going to be there on 13th when I get scanned to decided what to do at EC (check out the   )

I so hope that there are enough follies to go to EC this time


----------



## kara76

good grace will know what to do for the best hun and its good your postive


----------



## sugar-fairy

Trying to stay positive. What size should any follies be on Monday. I will be on day 8 but have had 7 jabs - 8th that night.


----------



## kara76

it really depends hun, try not to think measurments or numbers

trust me on this lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Depends on what .. sorry to be a pain but have tried to find some info on it and not had much luck on finding anything relevant to me


----------



## kara76

depends on how they have grown lol

everyone is different, some grow fast, some grow a little slower. on average follies grow around 2mm a day!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thank you  

so glad you are around with your pot of knowledge. Not sure where I would be without you


----------



## kara76

bless ya hun

i have learn alot over the years, wish i could have been like that at school


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Yes Kara took the pill this am have to keep taking it till Wednesday, then hopefully the   that weekend and basline on the 16th. Trying to stay really clam and relaxed about everything what will be will be.

Josie I'm feeling much better thank you, chest is still a bit of a problem, but it's getting there.  Should have had antibiotics, but didn't want them in case they interput dr.  Back to work on Monday as well, seen GP today who gave me the all clear to return.  How are you?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Sorry it's a short one, DH just run me a bath so going for a nice relax and hopefully he would have made tea for us


----------



## Queenie1

evening all,

sorry for not posting yesterday i went to the cinema with friends to see couples retreat.

josie i;m there at 8.30 what time is your scan. hopefully we can meet up.

claire glad you have been given the all clear to go back to work.enjoy your bath.

sugar hope the jabs are going well. don't worry about ec it is great.

miriam i hope maia likes the fireworks.

i'm fine have got my pma back hoping things will go well tomorrow. jabs have been going fine. 

can i ask what is hydros.

well i am sat on a patio chair in the living room cos our new sofa arrives tomorrow woo hoo can't wait.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie did i miss something about your scan?


----------



## Queenie1

at my day 7 scan my follies where on the small side so they increased my menopur from 450 to 600 to see if we can increased the size of them


----------



## mimi41

I hope the increase works hun, i'll have everything crossed for you


----------



## Queenie1

thanks michelle.

how are you.


----------



## mimi41

I'm good thanks, really busy in work.  Dh being made redundant week before xmas so a little worried there but other wise all ok


----------



## Queenie1

oh dear michelle, that is an awful time to get made redundant. i hope things work out for you.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Queenie good luck for tomorrow, I hope that the increase has worked.   for tomorrow. Hydros are when your tubes have filled with fluid. My tubes are clippped and are full of fluid which are making finding and viewing my ovaries difficult.

Claire - glad you are feeling better.   that AF behaves and arrives on time.

Michelle - how are you? Sorry to hear about DH being made redundant. Not the best of times either.

Everyone else - have a lovely evening


----------



## Queenie1

what do you do with all the left over bottles of menopur water that i did not use shall i just bin them or keep them


----------



## kara76

claire im pleased your feeling better and yay your on your way now

queenie i threw the waters in the bin once stimms were over, hope your scan goes well

josie loads of luck with your scan too


----------



## Queenie1

cheers kara, what time is your scan tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

its not til 350pm i thought luke was at work but he had the day off anyway if i had known i would have booked it earlier lol, he probably told me and i forgot


----------



## Queenie1

blame it on pregnancy brain.

its quiet on here tonight , everyone must be out watching the fireworks


----------



## kara76

yeah we must be saddos lol

i only saw one firework on the way home and then took rex for a walk and heard some, that was it.....im now waiting for eastenders to come on at 10pm

i have 2 parcels waiting for me at the post office, i love parcels and these will be my ebay stuff....got a copy of all my diaries from fertility zone today had to pay £20 for them which was a rip off after all the time i put in as a mod, nothing like getting conned !!!


----------



## Queenie1

ooh yes i like parcels as well.

have you written diaries for fertility zone.


----------



## kara76

i think im gona have to eat some ready brek lol

yeah i did diaries from 2007....will not bother again, its kinda nice not doing one


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sat in bed with wheat sack on my belly eating brazil nuts and drinking water.  

hope your enjoying your ready brek


----------



## kara76

thanks hun and enjoy your brazil nuts

im gona log off and chill now


----------



## ANDI68

Oh bum Michelle, sorry to read about your DH's redundancy  

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie


----------



## kara76

michelle how the heck did i miss that, oh no what a bugger. sometimes these things work out for the best and i hope thats the case


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie and Josie good luck for your scans  
Hope there are lots of lovely big follies there today. 

Michelle - what a bu88er and what terrible timing - hope there is something better around the corner for your DH  

Hello everyone else x


----------



## claire1

Queenie & Josie good luck with your scans today


----------



## serenfach

Good luck for the scans, girls


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck for your scans today girls,   its good news all round


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry about DH's redundancy Michelle  

Hey Queenie, how did it go today? Hope that you have had a growth spurt x

Were you having a scan today Sugar. Hope all well x

How about you Josie?

Glad to see that you are better Claire?


----------



## kara76

ladies where are the updates? have you all done a runner lol

claire hope you getting better by the day


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all good.

Scan went really well today, follicles have all had a nice growth spurt and are all between 18-24. I have 3 big ones on one side and 7 on the other along with some small ones that she didn't bother measuring. So all ready to go for egg collection on Monday, i'm 1st on the list so no staying up late to do trigger shot. I have to use 2 powders of Prenyl this time, not sure why.

Queenie, was lovely to meet you today. What did they say in the phone call?

Off to bed as I have had a bit of a busy day.


----------



## kara76

josie thats great news well done you

i always used 2 of the trigger well that was until last cycle anyway


----------



## PixTrix

Yay great news Josie, good luck for Monday x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Josie - all sounds good  
Woo hoo - good luck for monday     

Queenie - hope it was better news for you today


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

sorry for the late update have had a very busy and stressful day.

any way had scan with jo and things had improved. have listed sizes and numbers below

day 7 scan  left ovary LF 8.7 no. of follicles 4 small.
                      right ovary LF 8.9 no. of follicles 5 small

day 10 scan left ovary 16.5,  11.3,  8.9,  7.7,  6.5,  6.3,  4.8
                right ovary  17.1,  16.0,  9.0,  7.6,  6.3,  5.9

any way had call to go in on tuesday for egg collection. 

i had to go back to the clinic after school to purchase some more menopur for the weekend and i popped into the clinic to have a chat as i'm concerned that i only have say 3/4 good size follies so i chatted with debbie and she said that was right so she suggested i do trigger on sunday as planned then go in on monday for a scan to see if the next 3 jabs improve any more. then i can decide whether to do ec or convert to iui.

part of me feels just go for it even if i have only the 3 maybe 4 and hope i get to transfer but part of me thinks perhaps converting would be best and save money and see if i can have a better response next time. 

josie is was lovely to meet you today and have a chat glad scan went well and good luck for monday.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie, sorry you have had a tough day  

It is really good that there has been an improvement. My thoughts are that your LF seemed to have doubled in size, is it poss that those that are smaller now may have a chance to catch up a bit? It is good that you can have another scan before making a decision


----------



## kara76

queenie sorry its been a hard day for you

i think you have a chance of the smaller ones growing enough so try and stay postive over the weekend, good idea to go for a scan monday. 

as for converting only you and your dh can decide what is best for you and whether the risk of going to ec with few follicles is worth it. sometimes the its an easy choice with me it was as i only had 2 but if you have 3 or 4 the choice is harder.

try and stay sane over the weekend and im sending you follie growing vibes


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both,

it was debbie who came up with the good idea of another scan on monday, she was even impressed with her idea .lol

feel more positive now as have chatted with dh about it and will see what happens on monday.

i am staying on 600 iu so hoping another 3 jabs may help the smaller ones to grow will this make the larger ones grow too much.

sometimes the its an easy choice with me it was as i only had 2 but if you have 3 or 4 the choice is harder.

sorry don't understand your message above.

stress was caused by worry about follies and work making me feel guilty for having time off.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Josie - good luck with EC, how very exciting for you.

Queenie - glad your follies have grown. Good luck for you scan on monday, what time are you there? I will be there at 8.15 so if you are early too may see you there.

Kar - how are you doing? Have a great weekend.

   to all and have  a lovely weekend


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i looked back on one of my cycles and my small ones had caught up nicely by ec. Queenie i want to give you some advice but everything i write doesn't come across well.  If it were me i would go for it.


----------



## Queenie1

sugar debbie wrote me in for a later app but she said to come in early at 8.15 and hopefully either she or marie will scan me then. i hope so as i am having a bit of a stressful time with work having time off next week and have been given loads of jobs to do on monday before i go off on tuesday. i hope scan is early so i can get back to work to get jobs done. 
so i plan to get to clinic at 8.00 nice and early. so will be good to see you.

thanks michelle for your thoughts. 

have lost my   this morning and have had a  really don't no what to do and will have to make the decision on my own on monday as dh will be in work. i'm scared that they might not find any eggs or if they do they won't fertilize. but then i don't think that iui will work for us with the problems we have. just have to pray that on monday some of the smaller ones have grown so that i have a couple more follies. just chatted with dh as i was afraid that if i went ahead whether we could afford another go and that he would be willing to do another go as i know he doesn't like to see me go through all this. but he has said that we will find the money and that if i want to try again i can. so that is good to know although he says that we won't need to as this is gonna work so at least one of us has some . oh i hate all this worry why oh why can't my body do what it is supposed to do.  

sorry for the long me post. needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i know exactly what you mean, my last cancelled cycle nearly finished me off.  It had a greater impact on me than a negative would have.  I've never had huge amount of follies and a low amount of eggs but i haver had 2 bfps, i know my pregnancys have not continued but that i think is due to my age.  You are on dhea and this will have most probably increased the quality.  All those follies need is a growth spurt at the weekend.  I hope this has helped you a bit, i'm better talking than writing


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, sorry you're feeling rubbish today hun.  As you know I have been in the same situation a few times.  My personal view is go for it.  On my BFP cycle I only had 5 follicles and from that 2 embryos.  On my last cycle I had only 4 follicles, they could only get to 1 of them but 1 egg = 1 perfect embryo.  Didn't work but I am very glad I did it anyway.

Again, my personal view was that I may never respond any better so may as well go for it.  I just wanted to feel I had done a proper cycle after having converted last time. Good luck for Monday's scan   

Michelle - i haven't read back but can see that your DH has been made redundant.  I'm so sorry hun.  I hope something comes along soon that really suits him.  

Josie - good luck for EC on Monday


----------



## mimi41

Laura thanks.  You said exactly what i wanted to, i agree with us poor responders it might not get any better.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie     
Hope you are feeling a bit better now - Its good that DH has said that he will have another go but I really   that you will not need it and that this will be your time 
I am sending lots of       your way in the hope that all those little follies grow nicely over the weekend to make your decision a little easier on Monday.  
Take care hun x

Josie - great news - good luck for monday - will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Laura36

Hi Michelle, how are you doing?  I totally agree with your comment about being converted/cancelled is worse than BFN.  I have felt exactly the same in the past when converted so for me to get to EC was a victory in itself. 
Can I ask where you're going to do your donor cycle? Is it at IVF Wales? I didn't know they did donor cycles (even known donor). My sister offered to donate for us but she's a year older than me so probably far from ideal and for the moment I've declined her offer.

Queenie, how are you feeling now hun? Hope you're doing ok and your follies are growing really well.


----------



## claire1

Queenie sending you lots of  , I'm sure things will be OK by Monday and the follicles would have grown that extra bit for Tuesday.   that things go well for you.

Josie good luck for Monday will be thinking of you.

Ladies how much pomegranate juice should I drink each day and does the squash version do the same?  Sat on the sofa at the mo, watch rugby and eating brazil nuts.  I'm such a rock and roll girl 

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## serenfach

*Queenie*  I hope it works out for you, bute. Good luck for Monday.. sending your follies a million  vibes! Come on Queenie's follies!!        

*Josie*.. good luck for your EC  Hope you have lots of lovely strong eggs!


----------



## serenfach

*Claire*.. so healthy! I'm also currently sat on the sofa watching the rugby......... with a VERY large box of Belgian chocs!


----------



## mimi41

Claire a glass full is fine and if you don't like pome juice pineapple is good.  I bought the pom pom juicw which is expensive but as long as it is juice.  Also, don't forget to drink actimel that is good for immune issues.  I don't know if your eating brazil nuts but they are supposed to be good as well.

Laura yes you can recruit your own donor.  I have just become quite concerned about reprofit as everyone i have read about or know have had mcs from there.  Maybe something to consider when looking at donor is the place and how they are recruiting donors.  Your sisters offer sounds great, ring clinic and find out


----------



## kara76

queenie what i meant by my comment was when i abandoned my poor cycle i only had 2 follies so it was easy to decide yet if i had had 3 or 4 it would have been harder for me to cancel, even on my next cycle where i got eggs i got 6 yet for my age thats crap, only 2 were good ones!!

i also agree that sometimes a responce wont get better or further cycles, its really a case of weighing up all the options available to you, most london cycle look for follies over 15mm to go to ec, only mentioning this as it might help you decide

michelle and laura i agree that a abandoned cycle is proper poo and really knocks you about, i know it did me. queenie you have a few good follies there to work with and i personally think you will have a few good sizes on monday.

laura i know a few success stories from reprofit and like michelle i have also seen a few MC, i think jump on and read up on the thread. the thing is if you sister becomes your donor you will have that gentic link and if that is important to you then i would go for it and i know ivf wales has a good set up for this


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I am really sorry you are going to have to make a difficult decision, i'm afraid I don't have any advice for you as I have never been in that situation. Wishing you all the best for Monday and fingers crossed that they have all grown a lot more.

Hope everyone else is good. Sorry for no personals but I am really tired tonight, about to put my jamas on and watch X factor.


----------



## kara76

josie all the best for the trigger and enjoy your drug free day

queenie if you wana have a chat monday text me and i will give you a call from my works phone! yep im naughtie i know.

claire i drank tescos own brand pomergranate juice and its really nice, did a smallish glass a day, it does have to be the juice to get the antioxidents and water is very important


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls

Rob has just bought me pomegranate and raspberry juice from our local shop.  Will also pick some up from tesco tomorrow.  Right I'm gonna put my pj's on and settle down to watch the X factor with some brazil nuts and a glass of pomegranate juice


----------



## kara76

i was planning a shower and to settle downand watch but we have a house full of smelly drifters lol


----------



## miriam7

pjs and xfactor exactly what im doing   queenie wishing you lots of luck that you get more growth ...just wait and see what monday brings before deciding   josie and sugar lots of luck for you 2 aswell


----------



## claire1

Kara Sky + it hun and watch it tomorrow


----------



## kara76

can you believe i have no sky+! shocking i know lol

i feel well stinky lol covered in tyre flumes lol


----------



## claire1

I think they repeat it tomorrow on ITV2.  Oh I couldn't  manage without our Sky + I watch way too much crap, oh well it should keep me busy on my 2ww  

Glad I don't have smellovision then  .  Have a relaxing night sounds like you've had a busy day


----------



## kara76

im working all day boo boo

think im gona log off for the night and chill before shower and bed


----------



## claire1

Night Kara have a nice relaxing shower, and hope work isn't too bad


----------



## PixTrix

In my thoughts and prayers Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all very very much for your posts they made me    feeling a bit better this morning ( well at the moment)

josie hope trigger went well for you last nite and good luck for ec tomorrow. hope your get lots of lovely eggies.

thanks kara for your offer, might take you up on it.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good morning all

Queenie - good luck tomorrow, hope you have  alovely day today. See you in the morning.

Claire - how are you doing? Hope you are all better now. 

Josie - good luck tomorrow.   you get lots of eggies

Kar - lovely baby pics

Pix - How are you, hope all is good and well with you

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. I am off to study today as got an exam in 5 weeks   and have done harldy anything. Have a feeling I will be resitting in June  

 to all


----------



## kara76

queenie how are you today?

sugar good luck tomorrow

claire hope your well

josie drug free today so enjoy


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara,

i'm not too bad at the moment although not sleeping much as keep thinking everything through. just want to know now if they have improved in size. if i have one or two more that have increased then i will go for it. if nothing else has increased i still don't no what to do. 

everyone has been very kind, with all the lovely messages i have had.


----------



## kara76

lets talk

if tomorrow there is say 4, will you go for it?

is your decision based purely on money?

if you decide to convert would you go straight into another cycle?

what was your response on your first cycle?

tell me to shut up if you dont feel like you wana answer or talk and i will not be offended


----------



## Queenie1

if tomorrow there is say 4, will you go for it? yes, as at the moment we only have 3 good sizes and one possible, so if that one grows more i think i might.

is your decision based purely on money?  yes and no, it does worry me that if we go for it and none fertilize then i will have spent 3,300 and have not even got a chance of it working

if you decide to convert would you go straight into another cycle?  no don't think so would probably wait as i think my body needs a rest now but if i leave it i would have to start the dhea all over again.

what was your response on your first cycle?it was LP and 225 menopur i had 8 eggs collected and only 3 fertilized, but they were grainy and had no resistance when icsi procedure was done but they did say on was a perfect text book embryo


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i have pm you


----------



## kara76

ummm sometimes it can be a case of less is more!
its a chance we all take really. I do think you will have some growth tomorrow and it is worth having a chat though things with debbie.

the postive things are you have a response, its just the sizes are a little all over the place yet as i have said before most follicles over 15mm have a mature egg so with those size are think its very possible tomorrow will be ok.


----------



## kara76

queenie was your second cycle long protocol?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara 

yes 1st tx long protocol menopur 225, 8 eggs, 3 fertilized, eggs grainy and soft.
2nd tx long protocol,  puregon to help poor egg quality, only 3 follicles on right ovary LF 20 , left ovary 2 follicles LF 10 so i converted to iui.


----------



## kara76

i say dont make any rash dicison tomorrow, talk to the staff and think things though and i will be at the end of the phone if you just need a sounding board

im praying the follicles grow nice, just gona look back over your sizes


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all for listening to me and being there for me.

have to go now as dh is getting impatient as we need to go to asda.  

will log on later. can't thank you all enough for your help and support.


----------



## kara76

have fun in asda!!

im in work so will be around most of the day, boss is around later for a family lunch and i do have to try and do some work at some point lol

chat later, stay busy


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, just a thought but hopefully the DHEA will have improved your egg quality this time around. I'm sure it helped mine after taking it for 3 months.
Good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## josiejo

Thank you all for the good luck messages, it means a lot to me.

Queenie, how are you this evening? Wishing you best of luck for the scan tomorrow and hoping it brings good news.

Claire, how are you doing?

Sugar, hope the studying went well. I have some to do as I am missing class next week but it can wait lol

I have had a very relaxing weekend apart from trying to find a new cooker. I have just had a lovely long hot bath and packed my bag for tomorrow. Starting to feel really nervous but i'm trying to keep focused on how good the sedation is.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Josie - good luck tomorrow, hope there are lots of lovely eggies collected.


----------



## kara76

enjoy the sedation  josie and please update us

sugar loads of luck with your scan

queenie i will be hoping and praying for you mate

claire hope the pill is being kind to you, it was hell for me


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck tomorrow hope you get lots of lovely eggs. 

sugar good luck with your scan i will see you in the morning.

clarie hope your well

hi all thanks again for you messages, feeling ok at the moment.


----------



## kara76

queenie are you working after your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Queenie1

yes, my class teacher has a list of work for me to do tomorrow before i go off for tx. she is putting a bit of pressure on me at the moment and making me feel bad about having so much time off. so i hope that i get a scan early so i don't end up missing much work. the problem with my job is that i have to get it done by 3.30 as the children have gone and its impossible to do anything with no children.lol


----------



## kara76

hey dont feel bad, i know its hard not too but we must put ourselfs first....easier said then done, are you gona aim to get there before 8am...i was always early lol

my boss has told me that we will be lucky to have jobs after december!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wishing you all all the very best for tomorrow. 
Queenie - sorry to hear you have work pressures too   
Oh dear Kara - thats not good.... hope you are ok


----------



## kara76

im fine and not too worried as there is bugger all that can be done, i think they are playing scare tactics!! i will do anything for a job well most things lol so im not concerned

more concerned about my lovely mates here right now and sending all my lucky vides this way


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara i hope your job will be ok. dec is an awful time to have to worry about jobs


----------



## kara76

im gona go for a bit and chill 

all the best hunni and drop me a text, i will be on my way to work at 8am and thinking of you


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Queenie hope things are better tomorrow.  I used to be like you worried about work and what they thought about me, but have had a couple of crappy months in work so don't even think twice about it now.  And having our dream come true is more important than work.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow  .

Kara hope things go OK for you with work.

Jossie good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   that you get lots of eggs

Sugar good luck with your scan

I'm OK, managing with the pill, just thankful it's only for 6 days as I never really got on with it.  Just trying to stay realaxed and sorting the house out (before et), so I wont have to worry so much on my 2ww.  However dad have said he'll come down and clean, I just love having a parent who has ocd for cleaning  .

Right off for a gingerbread latte and a slice of the cheesecake that I made earlier.

Night all


----------



## miriam7

best of luck josie hope you get a good crop         sugar hope scan goes well ...quennie hope you make the right choice im sure you will phone hubby and kara they will help you decide


----------



## claire1

Good luck to everyone today lots of


----------



## sugar-fairy

Well not the best result I could have had    I have 4 follies (that Marie could see) 13, 11, 10 and one smaller. She was undecided as to if there were more as the hydros made it difficult to see and she did not want to say there were some there if there were none. My lining is 9mm so was pleased with that. I have had my menopur upped to 600 so   that it works and my follies are grow by friday.


----------



## kara76

good lining hun and i hope that your 4 follies are good ones,try and keep your chin up yet i know how hard it can be to do that

did they say if they will drain the hydros?


----------



## mimi41

Sugar good lining hun and hope the drugs do there job


----------



## sugar-fairy

Yes I think that they will drain them at ec to make it easier then hopefully there will be another follie or two hiding      

Trying to stay   but thought I would have had a slightly better response this time.


----------



## kara76

what was your response last cycle? often ovaries will only do as much as they will do, if that makes sense, also ahersions can effect how the ovaries respond.

i had a mixture of responses over my 4 fresh cycles....
those flipping hydros, im glad they will drain them hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

At 1st scan last time I had 4 follies (poss one more) sizes 11, 10 and small and my lining was 5.3. I guess it is better this time. Got more feelings down there this time.

Would it be worth trying the LP again but try and d/r for only 2wks before stimming? I did ask about donor eggs too. Think that will be the next step if ec yields nothing.


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 

Not long home, feeling a bit sore and very tired. I got 7 eggs this time which I am pleased with but I did have 11 last time so it is making me a little nervous. The wait until that phone call tomorrow is going to be long. Thanks again for all the good wishes it really does help loads.

Off for a nap and will pop on later for a read of the other posts


----------



## josiejo

Oh and I decided to go with Gestone, the nurse done the 1st jab and it was totally fine. Just hope Dave can do it as well as she did lol


----------



## kara76

josie 7 is great news, lucky number 7
how was ec? good for you trying the gestone, i really rate the stuff and found it easy

sugar wait and see what friday brings and i really dont think you need to think donor eggs yet but understand the need for plans. maybe this is just the way your ovaries respond. i hated it when people said it only takes one but in reality it really does and you have the added factor of knowing you can get pregnant and this is a very postive thing.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Well done Josie - 7 is great   Hope the wait until the phone call isnt too torturous for for you

Kar-I just hope the follies grow more for Friday. So long as they have grown then we will see if I need another scan on the monday to decided on when EC will be. I just hope that some of them get to be big to get me to ec. I know it only takes one and one would be great


----------



## kara76

they will grow hunni im sure


----------



## kara76

sorry i had to post quick

im sure they will grow hun and a couple more might pop up, marie is a very good sonographer.its a very nervous time but try and stay calm if you can, i know thats easy for me to say!


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am trying to stay calm and positive. I am working from home on friday now so dont have to face people in work after scan. I just hope they get to a good enough size that means EC is possible. Will just have to wait and see 

Hope you are ok


----------



## kara76

with 600iu on menopur im sure they will grow into lovely follicles, its good your working from home on friday, good call hun

im ok, bit bored in work so searching ebay as my speech is frying my brain


----------



## mimi41

Sugar Janet Evans once told me sometimes all it takes is a little patience when growing follies and this has always been true in my case.  I normally stim for about 14 days, i don't get huge amount of follies but i do get bfps.  My last cycle was a failure because of the pill.  Good luck hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks all, I just hope that the increase does the job, I am not greedy I just want a few eggies and one or two embryos to put back - thats all. 

Hows the speach going? What you looking for on Ebay - anything nice?

 to everyone


----------



## claire1

Sugar fairy hope things improve for you by Friday.

Josie glad things went out at ec today   that you get good news tomorrow.

Queenie how did things go with your scan today?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Josie - 7 is great  - and lucky! 
Hope they are all getting jiggy tonight  and  for good fertilisation.  

Sugar - sorry it wasn't better news for you today and hope that when you go back on Friday your follies have grown and that they find there were some more follies hiding. Try and keep positive - quality not quantity worked for me this time 

Queenie - hope all ok with you, hun  

Claire - wont be long now .......


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,
sugar great to see you today. i'm sure they will have grown by friday 600 did well for mine.

josie fab number of eggs well done you. make sure you rest up now and   that the call comes soon with good news for you. well done on going for the gestone. did it hurt.

well i had my scan with marie who was great.

follies had grown a bit more. i now have 4 follies.

friday  17.1        today 25.0
          16.0                22.5
          16.5                18.2
          11.3                14.4
                                  12.2
                                  11.7

today there were more but they were 10mm and under.

marie was lovely and chatted with me then i phoned dh and texted kara. went back to clinic and maire called me in to chat again and also grace came in as well.after talking through with the both. we decided to go for it.so ec is tomorrow at 9.45!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Praying that the increase does the trick for you Sugar x
Great news Josie, good luck for the call x

Great news Queenie, so pleased for you, good luck for tomorow X

Hope you are ok Claire x


----------



## kara76

as i said earlier good on ya girl. 

i will be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting patiently for you text, marie and grace are fab


----------



## Queenie1

pix gosh only 1 day till follow up that has flown by. good luck and i hope you get all the answers you need.


----------



## kara76

i have to go and have a shower and chill out

queenie hope you managed to sleep tonight

josie you too and hope they call early

night all and take care


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks, tomorrow can't come quick enough for me Queenie! You will be all done and snug at home by the time I get there! Will be thinking of you. Just think that DHEA will have helped you with some beautiful eggies


----------



## jayneej

Hey ladies, got chance to post tonight as DH is working nights!

Queenie, best of luck for EC tomorrow.  I know how hard decision making is when you are looking a low follie numbers.  My last cycle I went to EC with 3 possibly 4 follies on the left ovary as they could not access my right ovary due to my fibroid on the right side (which at the time was thought to be a dermoid cyst) but we ended up with 5.  
Josie,    for a good phone call for you tomorrow 
Sugar, sorry scan wasnt what you were hoping for this morning   that the increase in meds does the job for you  

Claire, one more week to go for us both.  What time is your baseline?  I've just found out mine is at 11:30.

Pix, good luck for tomorrow  

Well our planning appt was brought forward to today from Wednesday so its (hopefully) all systems go for Monday, yay.  JE was a little bit concerned about how recent my last gonapeptyl injection was (last thursday) and the the suprecur on top did comment it could be like giving my ovaries an anaesthetic!  So I will be starting on 450 menopur to wake them up a bit quicker (her words)!!

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Queenie1

pix what time is your app. i hope je has a good plan for you

jaynee thanks and good luck for monday.


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, sorry you didn't get great news today. I have my fingers crossed that they have grown nicely by Friday.

Queenie, best of luck for tomorrow, so pleased the follies have grown. The gestone was totally fine, I couldn't make up my mind on it but by the time I woke up Dave had been to the Pharmacy and had picked it up lol When the nurse (didn't catch her name) came to show us how to do it I was still a bit dopey so didn't get a chance to get too nervous. Anyway, I can honestly say I didn't much more than a little prick, no more than the suprecur. Just hope Dave can do it as easily now.

Pix, good luck with your appointment.

Taffy and Kara, you are both right with the lucky number 7. I was feeling sore, tired and sorry for myself when I posted earlier but feeling really positive again now. I am feeling really positive that all 7 were mature enough to fertilise but we have decided that we will be more than happy if we end up with 2 embies.

jayneej, thats great news that you are starting so soon

The egg collection itself was fine, I think lol Grace done the retreval and Janet was giving the drugs and I had loads lol I didn't have the paracetamol pessery due to crohns but although I was a bit sore it was nothing drastic. I had a lovely sleep this afternoon and have been waited on hand and foot. Shame DH is back to work tomorrow lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Queenie - Good luck for tomorrow hun - Will be thinking of you  for lots of lovely eggies   

Jaynee - Good luck for monday


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jaynee, wow you soon on your way, loads of luck

Thanks Queenie, my appoint is 3.20. Oh I  really think this is going to be your turn  

Thanks Josie. I hope you have got 7 perfect embies tomorrow


----------



## claire1

Queenie good luck for tomorrow

Jayne my scan is 8:30 so will miss you, I'm sure we'll bump into each other at some point.


----------



## jayneej

Thanks guys for the good wishes.  We do have one small problem though, DH found out on Friday that he has finally got a permanent job (he was made redundant in April and has been doing agency work since July). He starts on 1st December which is in the week EC is scheduled for.  I have been trying all weekend to persuade him to ask if he can start the following week but he doesnt want to as he is worried they might change their mind, he wants to wait until closer to the date when we have a better idea of when EC actually will be. 

Claire, lucky you with an 8:30 scan, I was hoping to get an early one but 11:30 was the only time left.  Hopefully I can get an earlier one for the next scan.

Right, best get my butt of here and tidy up a bit, the house has been a bit neglected this weekend as I went out with the girlies saturday night and I also worked overtime all weekend too (not an easy task with a hangover yesterday!!)

x


----------



## claire1

Jayne I did book the scan in Sept when we went for our planning appt.  Hoping to get either early morning or late morning appointments, so it wont impact too much on calls for that day.

I know I really need to clean our house, will sort it out tomorrow when Rob goes to work (he's nights)


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow queenie  great news hunxxxxxxxx              

Josie congrats on ur eggs hun wishing you loads of luck         
      

sugar hope ur scan goes good on friday hun keep ur chin up hun it only takes one follie hun           

Hugs to the rest of you


----------



## miriam7

well done josie 7 is fine...hope your not waiting to long for call   sugar hope drugs do there job for next scan   best of luck for morning queenie will be thinking of you       jaynee and josie it wasnt any of you 2 who won lottery was it i forgot your both from newport


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie - so fab that you're follicles were better today.   

Well done Sugar, I'm sure yours will grow over the next couple of days too


----------



## Queenie1

morning all,

can't believe how nervous i feel. i thought i would be fine as have been there done that. but struggling to eat my breakfast. just hope i get some good eggs. didn't sleep to bad but once away i had to get up. 

sugar hope your feeling a bit better today. 

josie hope the call comes soon for you.

speak to you all later x


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for today queenie


----------



## ANDI68

Sending best wishes to all who have scans/ec's/phone calls/et's going on this week


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Queenie best of luck today, will be thinking of you  
Pix - hope your apt goes well today. I really hope you get some answers and are able to start looking forward  
Josie -   for good news about your eggies. Lucky number 7  
Taffy - thanks, I guess quality is what I am going for now as quantitiy seems to be ruled out   Hope you are ok and baby is moving loads
Claire - goodluck with your scan - hope it all goes ok.
Miriam - thanks - hope you and miai are doing well
Emma - thanks and hope everything is good with you 
Jayne - My DH has just started a new job and they wanted him to go to Spain next week but I said he couldnt and when he told his boss he was fine about it. Just said it was personal stuff and that the time out was fine. I am sure that it will be ok for your DH too. 
Andy - how are you, hope you are ok.
Laura - Thanks and hope you have a good day today.

Hope everyone has a great day today


----------



## josiejo

Morning everyone, 

Hope everyones scans and EC are going well today.

I have just had the call and feeling a wee bit deflated. Out of the 7 only 4 were mature, only one has fertilised 'normally' and one other is showing signs of fertilising. I know it only takes one and I am happy that we have got one but I can't help but be disapointed. 

ET is tomorrow, so I need to start finding that PMA again.

Miriam, no winners here lol I have had my mum and sister on the phone asking if I had a secret lol


----------



## mimi41

Josiejo, i think it is only normal to feel disappointed.  I hope the one that is showing signs goes onto be an embryo.  Thinking of you


----------



## kara76

josie i can understand your disappointment sweetie but rest assured that day 2 embryo transfer do work. our cycle we had 6 eggs collected and 2 fertilised so i hope that gives you hope. rest up and get ready for et tomorrow. if your anything like me you will spend the day miserable but tomorrow is a new day and you will be pupo

queenie tons of luck hunni


----------



## Taffy Girl

Josie - sending lots of   to you and lots of   to your little embies  
All the best for tomorrow  

My mum texted me last night from holiday in Tunisia to see if it was us too - said that I would have been on the first plane out there 

Queenie hope all going well for you today x


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you today Queenie and awaiting your news  

Sending you a big   Josie., It is understandable that you feel disapointed   that you have a sticky fighter there.

thanks Sugar. Hope you are ok and having a growth spurt


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo WE GOT 6 EGGS

can't believe it so pleased .  ec went really well had grace and janet, they tried to remove the fluid in my cervix but were unable to as it was mucus . but they did a mock transfer and that was fine.

jane did my first gestone jab. it was fine didn't hurt but now it is bit sore.

when we arrived at the uhw car park i was getting the ticket out for the barrier to raise and a van when into the back of us. no damage lucky cos i have a tow bar. couldn't believe it. dh went to a&e cos of his back.



josie sorry your feeling a bit down but keep positive i'm sure your two embies with be fine and tomorrow they will be back were they belong.


----------



## kara76

hunni as you know i think that is amazing news....told you so lol.im so so pleased for you
bugger about the car, is hubby ok?

remember to massage after you have jabbed i found this really help and also warm the amp in your bra for about 15 to 20mins before the jab this makes the oil thinner and easier to inject


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, so pleased you got 6 eggs, got my fingers crossed they get busy over night. Is you DH ok after the car bump?

Pix, how did your appointment go?

I am feeling a bit better now. Kara I am like you, been a proper misrable cow today lol I have eaten a big bar of Galaxy and had a play on Take That singstar (thank god no one could hear me) and written some christmas card  

We had a call at lunch time to say they are very busy tomorrow so would we mind going in for 7.30 which is fine with me.

I am now staying positive that the one embie is a perfect one and it will be a bonus if the other one does end up being good enough. Going to book a night away at the dog friendly hotel in Dorset too.


----------



## kara76

best to get it done early as you will probably be awake anyway, remember to take a camera or your phone in so you can take a pic on your embryo/s

chocolate is a must being going through ivf i ate far too much lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow Queenie how fab you got 6 eggs   they have good night and you have 6 embryos in the morning. Hope you are feeling more postive today.   I seem to have been following you through this cycle - lets hope I get 6 eggs too   Hope DH is ok too, what a way to start the day.

Josie - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get two perfect embs to pick from  

 to all


----------



## Queenie1

good luck josie for tomorrow and i'm sure you other embie will be fine by tomorrow. keep positive for tomorrow and let us no how it goes. enjoy the chocolate.

yep dh is ok he went to a&e cos of his back op. the doctor told him to rest and take it easy and see how it is in a few weeks and if still painful to go to gp for an mri scan to check nothing has moved.  the driver silly man he said he was busy looking to see if it his van would fit under the entrance bar and not at us. didn't half shake me up before going in.

yep i warmed the oil a little whilst jane went to get the needles etc. jane pinched the skin as she put the needle in she said you can pinch the skin or stretch it.

i forgot to ask do i continue with the low dose asprin. i've stopped the dhea now as don't need that any more. also with the steroids for AH mine says one tablet a day , is this right.

i'm so happy at the moment my pma is back with a vengeance. was only expecting 4 eggs.


----------



## kara76

i bet it scared the living daylights out of you, it would be, did you get his details

ive never taken asprin but i think people carry on,maybe best to check with them, as for the steriods clinic usually give 5mg (1 pill) with AH im on a massive amount due to nk cells

i stetched the skin for the gestone jab as its thought this lessen th nerve endings!

you should feel postive hun, its been a postive apart apart from the d**khead in the van


----------



## Queenie1

yes we got his details he is gonna phone tonight to give us his insurance details.

will check with clinic about asprin.

having some dull pain at the moment around ovary area so have popped my wheat sack on. i haven't even been to bed. i;m in my pj lying on the sofa. last time after sedation i went to bed and slept for a couple of hours. think i'm either still high or just excited to get 6 eggs. 

sugar taking a higher dose was the best thing i did so keep positive. you will be fine.


----------



## jayneej

Just a quick one from me wanted to say well done to Queenie on the 6 eggs   for good fertilisation for you x and to wish Josie all the best for transfer tomorrow  .

Hi to everyone else, might be back later once I've been to evil Tesco. 

x


----------



## josiejo

Hope you have managed to have a sleep now Queenie.

DH has just done his 1st gestone jab on me, wasn't too bad at all, he was just a wee bit too slow but after a bit of practice I am sure he will get quicker. 

Quick question, if you get blood when you draw back do you have to dispose of the drug? Nurse probably told us but we can't remember.

I have found the missing PMA again, its amazing what a bit of junk food can do lol.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie well done, 6 is a very lucky number on here.  Queenie i remember i kept taking aspirin, clinic said it was ok.  Everything helps lol

Josie if you get blood you are to throw away the whole thing and start again


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all. well i'm off to bed now, having aches around lower back and abdomen. so gonna go to bed with my wheat sack.

josie all the very best for transfer tomorrow   

nite all. x


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Just wanted to say I was really pleased to see you got 6 eggs Queenie, you must be really happy!!

Fingers crossed for them tonight xx


----------



## mimi41

Queenie good luck for the call tomorrow.

Josie good luck for transfer, i'll have everything crossed for both of you


----------



## kara76

josie good luck with et tomorrow, i had blood well blood probably once and yucky fatty stuff when i pulled back the plunger 3 times in over 10 weeks, i did throw the drug  away once and the other times i just took the needle out and rejabbed using a new needle.

queenie loads of luck with the call, dulll aches are normal and yep 6 is a lucky number


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - great news - 6 is fab  Good luck for the call tomorrow.  
Hope DH is ok and you are not too shaken - hope the bump leads to a different kind of bump for you over the coming months lol  

Josie good luck for ET tomorrow 

Hello everyone else 
x


----------



## claire1

Josie like Kara said you can reuse the drug just change the needle.  You do need throw it away if it's got lots in it, a little wont hurt.  But if you're happier to throw away and start again then you can.  Good luck for et tomorrow

Queenie congrants on the 6

Hi to everyone else, sorry for only a few messages, have a headache last pill tomorrow thankfully so they should get easier.


----------



## mimi41

Kara the fatty stuff must of been you doing your homemade liposuction.


----------



## kara76

claire a head ache is that from the pill?

michelle yeah it was my attempt at homemade lipo, i saved it for luke to see...it was yuck lol


----------



## claire1

Yeah I think so, I remember that I had them a lot when I took the pill years ago.  It is a little bit of stress as well work busy and starting to worry about treatment etc.  

Early night me thinks


----------



## kara76

the pill had an awful effect on me, wow claire 6 days til baseline....time is going quick


----------



## PixTrix

Oh yay, well done Queenie, I am so very please for you. Good luck for your call.

The pill is yuck Claire. Good luck baseline.

Good luck for transfer Josie

Where are you at Sugar, when is your scan. Good luck


----------



## miriam7

think i might find my old gestone needles and give myself a bit of lipo   good luck josie hope theres 2 lovley embryos waiting for you   queenie im so pleased you got 6 ... fingers crossed for you overnight good luck for phonecall


----------



## marieclare

hello ladies, just popping on quickly to say the best of luck to all of you cycling   
Sorry I have kind of lost track of things but Queenie congrats on your EC thats fab news, good luck for the call, and best wishes to everyone else cycling at the mo, you all deserve lots of   
love Marie xxxx


----------



## claire1

Good luck to everyone today, hope you all have fab news


----------



## Queenie1

morning all.

josie i hope you have now got 2 embryo's tucked up on board. 

claire hope the headache goes away soon.

taffy i like your idea of the car bump changing into another sort of bump 

hi marieclaire hope you are well nice to see you.

well i have been awake since 4.00 got up at 5.00 and sat and watched tv. on my first go i never felt like this waiting for the call. but this time all i'm doing is clock watching and imagining them in the lab.


----------



## Queenie1

bad news from me none fertilized. thanks all for you help through this .

gonna have a break from here for a little while.

good luck to you all and thanks again

queenie x


----------



## kara76

oh queenie i am so so sorry, i know right now you must be in bits. i am here if you need to talk


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I am so so sorry, I really don't know what to say other than my thoughts are with you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Queenie - hun I am so, so sorry. 
Cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling - You know where I am if you need anything  
x x x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Queenie, I am so sorry  
No words can make you feel better, but please know that I am here


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh Queenie, I am so very very sorry for you.   I was hoping and   for good news for you today. You know where I am if you want to chat.


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie, how awful for you both.

I am so very sorry


----------



## claire1

Queenie I'm so sorry,  I'm here if you want to talk.  Pm me and I'll send you my phone number.

Lots of   to you both


----------



## mimi41

Queenie words fail me, i can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.  I don't blame you having a break from here i decided after my failed cycle that i did not want to have anything to do with fertility, pregnancy or anything and i feel the break gave me time to think and reassess things.  Good luck to you both x


----------



## ebonie

aww queenie im so very sorry hun


----------



## serenfach

Queenie, you're in my thoughts


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say queeine i am so sorry to hear your news.. i know exactly what your going through and how cheated you feel as I have been in exactly your position    

good luck all xx


----------



## miriam7

im shocked and well and truly gutted for you both ...take time out we will all be here for you when you need us


----------



## jayneej

Queenie i'm so sorry for you both


----------



## claire1

Queenie I'm thinking of you both  .

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kara76

queenie as you know hun im thinking of you

claire how are you?


----------



## claire1

Kara I'm OK thanks, just waiting for af to arrive now, do have someodd feelings, so she may be trying to make her presence known, hopefully tomorrow or Sat, think I'd be panicking too much if she's not here by Sunday.  Never thought I'd be wanting the little witch to arrive  .

How are you doing?  I saw on the other thread that they've asked you along for the flu jab.  I've decided I'm not having it either way, my managers aren't happy, but it's my choice.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you.  Have you bought anything for the baby yet?


----------



## kara76

im sure af will come, its the only time you want the witch isnt it

i can see why you wouldnt have iit and i dont think i will to b honest. we still havent brought anything lol


----------



## kara76

i know we are all thinking and feeling for you queenie and i am sure you would want this thread to carry on

sugar hope your scan goes well

josie hope your well

claire i found some interesting stuff on the vaccine!


----------



## jayneej

Quick one from me as I am off to bed, my neice has kindly passed her cold on to me 

Queenie thinking of you 

Josie, hope you are doing okay 

Sugar, good luck for your scan. Is is tomorrow?  

Claire, hope the witch plays ball with you ready for monday. It's been really strange for me not having AF since June, lets hope I've got another 10 months free!! 

Kara, i've been undecided on the flu jab, working in the Hospital I am entitled to one but didnt really want to have it before tx and will be even less likely to want it once I get by BFP (nice bit of PMA there from me)

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## claire1

Kara was the info good or bad?  And has it changed your mind about having it?

Jayne lets hope that you don't see the witch for a long time as well

Josie how are you doing?

Sugar any news?

Queenie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Queenie - thinking of you sweetie  
Claire - scan in the morning so hopefully the follies will have grown and we will be given a date for ec.

Josie - thanks, scan in 8.45 so hopefully it will be good news.

Kar - cheers, will text you tomorrow to let you know what they say

 to all


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, good luck with your scan

Jayneej, hope your cold passes quickly. I feel the same as you about the swine flu jab, I got my invite on Monday. One of the things that concerns me about it is the fact I have to sign a consent form if I decide to go for it. 

Queenie, how are you doing? Still thinking of you 

Claire, hope AF has arrived or does so by tomorrow.

I'm doing good, feeling really positive that my lil bean is going to stick. We both keep looking at the photo of the embryo and saying how much better it looks that the 2 we had last time. No idea if it is better but it looks that way and it keeps the PMA going.

DH is doing well at doing the Gestone jabs for me, not feeling brave enough to do it myself yet though.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Josie - keep up the PMA hun 

Sugar - hope all ok at your scan this morning 

Claire - hope the   arrives on time for you to get going  

Jayne - hope your cold gets better soon  

Queenie - sending a few more      your way. Thinking of you and DH

Hope I havent missed anyone......


----------



## mimi41

Sugar hope scan goes well

Queenie thinking of you

Josiejo keep up the pma, fingers crossed for you


----------



## kara76

jaynee hope you manage to get a nice early night

josie good on ya girl, keep up the PMA, you dh will become a dab hand at the gestone jabs

claire how are you hun?

queenie thinking of you hun 

sugar hope to chat soon


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Well not sure how good the news was today but I am strangely filled with    Got scanned by Grace and Debbie today. My R Ovary was a no show so not sure where it has gone and my L ovary has 2 follies 16 and 13. They had real trouble seeing my L ovary so hoping that there is another one hiding there somewhere. My lining is 10.3ml so pleased with that.

One thing Grace did say concerned me a little. She was unsure about part of my hydro and thought that maybe it could have been mistaken for part of my ovary and one follie measured may not have actually been a follie. Marie scanned me on monday - how good is she and do you think she may have measured hydro instead of follie. God I hope not.

Next scan monday   for more growth and then ec on wed possibly.


----------



## kara76

great lining, maybe your ovary is behind your hydro hun. maria is great and scanning and i would be amazed if she had mistaken a follicle for your massive hydros, shame they cant drain them and have a look now 

stay postive girl, sometimes what we feel inside makes a massive difference


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Sugar - 
Im sure someone with more knowledge and experience (like Ms Ellard lol) will be along to answer your questions -so I'll just send a few  to be going on with.
Good that you are feeling positive about it all - think that helps 
Follies sound like good sizes and lining looks good. Fingers crossed they will find your missing follie and ovary next week.  Wishing you lots of luck for Monday and sending some   follie-growing vibes in the meantime  
x


----------



## sugar-fairy

So pleased that the lining is good, that is one problem I dont have to worry about. Grace thinks that the hydro has a little bit of extra something on the end and that could possibly be mistaken. Hopefully Marie would know if she saw both ovaries and not mistake the follies for the extra bit of hydro. God I wish I didnt have these bloody tubes.

I defo feel things inside and feel really positive after Grace said we should get at least one egg.   its a good one then  

Thanks taffy, just got to wait and see what monday brings. Hope you and teeny taffy are doing ok


----------



## kara76

hydros are such a pain, on the plus side at least they are clipped and big enough to drain so that is in your favour

are you gona go to ec whatever?>


----------



## sugar-fairy

Yes we are, if my ovaries wont respond more than this then we have to give it one shot at ec. I am hoping that we will get 2 or 3 eggs and that would be great. Grace said it only needs one so   if we only get one then its a good one.


----------



## kara76

i agree sometimes ovaries decide what they are willing to produce and that is that, for me its been up and down but i know that isnt the case for everyone

you still on 600iu menopur?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Yes staying on 600 till monday - another £300 on drugs for 3 days, makes you want to   Just hope its worth the money this time


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ouch - that'll be one expensive eggie - but worth every penny if it makes your dreams come true. 
Fingers crossed you'll have a few


----------



## sugar-fairy

You are right Taffy - but if it works then I would pay twice that.


----------



## kara76

crikey thats expensive isnt it

i really hope you get your dream


----------



## mimi41

Sugar follie sizes sound fab and hopefully you'll get that special egg.  Drugs are expensive but like you say isf it works who cares!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Indeed Michelle, if it gets that special egg then who cares. I would rather go without treats/luxuries etc to have a baby.

Hope you are ok, see you at the next meet


----------



## mimi41

I'm fine hun, whens ec?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hoping for it to be wed, will see what they say on Monday


----------



## mimi41

You never know a few more days and those follies will be ripe.  Also they might find your right ovary then.  I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## sugar-fairy

We are   that by monday the follies will be lovely and ready and that they find the R ovary - where ever it has gone


----------



## mimi41

A few days can make a hell of a difference, believe me i know


----------



## sugar-fairy

I hope so, got a good feeling still so that is good


----------



## mimi41

Keep that pma.  I always think as long as you can get one egg you have a chance.  I sooo hope it is your time


----------



## claire1

Sugar - one of my ovaries hides (cant remember which one), I was once told that some do, but it's OK.   that it comes out to play for next scan.  What time you there on Monday?

Josie   that your little one sticks

Well no signs of the   yet, just had a hot bath, anything else I should be doing?  If she's not here by tomorrow night I might need the bush  

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## mimi41

Claire two things are a guarantee for me a pregnancy test and sex.  By the next day i have full blown af.  Hope this helps otherwise you should call on miriam


----------



## kara76

claire lets hope miriam doesnt have to get the bush out lol, sex yeah please opps im getting carried away i mean yes have sex it might well bring it on


----------



## PixTrix

Hope that special one if there Sugar  

Hope AF is here soon Claire 

Hope all ok Josie and Jaynee

thinking of you Queenie


----------



## claire1

Thanks both  bought some tests the other week   I know.  Will try and romance Rob later, if I can prise him away from call of duty 4  

Oh Kara have not not had any   yet?


----------



## kara76

oh no not call of duty, luke is addicted too and sits on his x box live lol

nope none yet, i am so gona cave


----------



## Queenie1

sugar i hope that your scan on monday goes well and that you get some lovely eggs. 

josie i hope you are well on the 2ww. 

claire i hope af arrives for you. 

hi all, thank you all very very much for your messages it really really does mean the world to me. thought i would have a break from reading and posting but have found you guys are the only people i want to talk to as you all understand what it is like to go through all this.

when the embryologist phoned she said out of 6 eggs 2 were mature and they did icsi on, one fertililized but abnormally. then another egg became mature so they did icsi but that one didn't fetilize either. i felt so sorry for the embryologist that had to phone and tell us. debbie phoned me later which i thought was really kind of her. she was lovely to me on the phone. 

i have had lots of  and i'm confused about what to do now whether to try again, go for donor egg or go for adoption. have lots of questions too. debbie did say she said we would probably get an app now after xmas but so pleased an app came through today and it is 17th dec. so need to get questions written down.

went back to work yesterday which was hard but the longer i left it the worst it would have got. thankfully nobody ask any questions. had a good cry though when i got home.

hope everyone is well and not getting too wet in all this rain.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh Queenie, I am so sorry that you didn't get any embies. I can only imagine the turmoil you are in. I do understand how hard it is and the decisions that you need to make. Give yourself time to grieve before deciding what your next step will be. We have discussed donor eggs if this cycle doesn't work. It's a big step but it's an option open to you. 

I'm so nervous about Monday. Scared to get excited incase the follies are not big enough, or go to ec and have nothing. Such a big expensive risk

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi sugar

really hope your follies are big enough for you to go to ec. it is an expensive risk. i now have an icsi bill to pay and didn't even get to et. 

i still have worries about egg donor, so don't no if that is the route for us or not. just hope that we get some positive answers at our follow up.


----------



## Queenie1

if anyone has any idea of questions or tests i should ask for please pm me as any help much appreciated.


----------



## kara76

queenie firstly big massive hugs hunni. its great you have an appoiintment before crimbo and i hope that they can offer you a way forward. no doubt you have tons of questions and start writing them now as they come into your head

sugar stay calm huni

hows everyone else?


----------



## popsi

queenie     as i said before I know exactly what your going through, and then to have to pay a bill for something you have not even completed is a really horrible unfair part of it, in many areas they dont charge you if you dont get to ET... but we were not so lucky, glad you have your appointment sorted hun, hope you have some answers to the many questions you have no doubt... we never went for our follow up as we had decided our future by then and never wanted to enter that hospital again, so I cant help you I am sorry     take time to heal honey its not an easy time xxxx

much love and luck to you all, sorry i dont know where anyone is as i dont really come to the cycle threads anymore as I would be on FF all the time if i did   xxx hope you all get BFP !


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, I'm really pleased you have a follow up soon.  Horrible to pay such a big bill.  As you know we're going for donor egg next cycle as I just don't respond well with my own.  It was a big decision though.  In terms of tests I can't really help sorry.  I was never recommended any for me as I think they just felt it was my age/AMH and poor response. It's kind of trial and error too isn't it but no-one has the kind of money to keep trying so many times never mind the stress.
It's good that you feel able to talk about it on FF.  I think it's hard for people who haven't gone through IVF to understand the emotions you go through. How is your DH coping?    

Sorry I'm not really up to date with how everyone else on this thread is doing.  Good luck Josie and Sugar. Hope I haven't missed anyone else.


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Queenie glad you are back with us and that you feel we can help.  I have pm'd you


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, so glad to see you back, sending you loads of healing hugs. I am glad to hear you have managed to get a follow up so quickly also. I really have no advice on tests etc sorry.

Claire, any sign of AF?

Sugar best of luck on Monday, I have my fingers crossed that those follies have grown nicely.

I am bored out my head today, we are waiting on delivery of a new cooker so just having to wait around. DH has tonsilitis yet again and has been really poorly today, hopefully he will be getting them out early next year.
He is being a bit of a smarty pants when it comes to the Gestone jabs as the only bruise I have so far was from when the Nurse gave me it lol

Hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76

josie lol at your hubby, wait til you get a squitter that will **** him up lol

claire does miriam need to get the bush out or has af entered the building? hope you managed to romance your man last night, i failed miserabally lol...damn it

jayne how are you today

sugar still feeling postive i hope

queenie we are all here for you and we might not have been in your situation but we do understand some of your pain, i have emailed you a link


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies

Queenie   thats all I can say

Sugar how are you doing?

Jayne hope your doing OK?

Josie hope you're OK and that DH gets better soon.

Kara hope work isn't to bad.

Hi to everyone else

Think I may need the bush out soon, she's not arrived, feels like but nothing. If she turns up Monday morning will it still be OK to go for scan?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

What a truely miserable day, it is such foul weather.

Claire - hope AF arrives soon for you, it is such a nightmare when we want her to come but she doesnt. Will send in the   if she is not here tomorrow.

Kar - I am trying to stay positive, i really am but it gets so hard sometimes.

Michelle - hope you doing ok

Josie - hope that cooker has come. Glad DH is good at your gestone jabs, not sure my dh will want to do them for me lol

Cardifflaura - thanks how are you? Hope you are having a good weekend

Looking forward to x-factor tonight, hope jedward go out. They are terrible.

Have a lovely sat night all


----------



## kara76

claire are you on short protocol? is your scan booked for monday? 
if it comes monday i would call them before you go for your scan, it might be ok to go in but it might not, the pill should of helped thin your lining so debs might say go in anyway


----------



## sugar-fairy

What time is your scan on Monday Claire? I am there for my scan at 12.


----------



## claire1

Kara yes I'm on the short protocol, and yes the scan is booked has been for weeks   Thank you

Sugar mines at 8:30, need to be back in work we're really busy


----------



## kara76

what day did you stop the pill? 

sugar hope tomorrow goes quick as you must be itching for your scan now


----------



## jayneej

Queenie, glad to see you back    Sorry I cant offer any advice on further testing hun.  I did the chicago immune testing due to my underactive thyroid and thyroid antibodies after our 2 failures but I'm not sure whether they would be of any help to you (still trying to get my head round this side of things tbh) 

Claire, hope AF arrives for you soon, typical that it goes AWOL just when you really want it!

Josie, do you want to lend out your DH for my gestone injections?  Not sure that I want to trust mine, lol.  I work in ENT at the Gwent if I can be any help with the tonsils. In fact I'm there now doing overtime (sneaking a quick post in as I really shouldnt be!). 

Sugar, I'm being scanned at 11:30 tomorrow.  I'll be there on my own as DH is working.

Who've I missed? My brain is frazzled I've been here since 9:30 this morning and I'm still nowhere near finishing the work, looks like I'll be back in tomorrow    I'm still feeling the effects of my cold too so it's not good.  Best get back to it or else I'll never get outta here.  Catch up later x


----------



## claire1

Kara took the last one on Weds


----------



## kara76

jaynee good luck for monday, im in work to, been here since 830am and its yuck

queenie i am laying my neck on the line here but it could be down to protocol! there are so many different types out there. you as you know need to get more mature eggs which might mean closer monitoring or a total rethink of protocol. i hope they are able to guide you. as for DE/adoption well that is such a hard subject and only one you can answer. i know how much the financally aspect comes into all of this and it sucks, it seems that a protocol for you has not be found, if you are thinking of trying again maybe its worth asking the girls whether you should restart your dhea, i cant advise on this as i have never taken it. i would also ask JE to short out your cervix, surely they are do soomething about your discharge you cant live with that all the time. 
whatever happens you have some hard choices to make and we are all here to listen and help where we can.

claire bet your af comes in the night! which means baseline monday would be fine


----------



## jayneej

Kara I agree it does suck but I cant complain too much as I'm being paid double time   I have typed over 100 letters today and my fingers have lost their coordination now, thank god for spell check!! I think i'm gonna go home now and come back in the morning, I've had enough!


----------



## mimi41

Kara i agree i think it is down to protocol.  Unfortunately these things happen because it is all trial and error.  My cycles were all different and i responded no better on increased drugs or sp.  When i asked about dhea i was told there is no anecdotal evidence either way with dhea .


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all for your kind messages and ideas.

sugar hope your keeping positive.

claire hope af arrives soon . typical that it doesn't show when you want it to.

josie glad gestone jabs are going well, hope dh is feeling better soon.

i thought there were only 3 protocols long , short and antagonist.
gonna have a rest from taking dhea for a couple of months and see if the discharge stops although during tx i hardly had any. in all my scans they kept seeing fluid in my cervix so during ec grace tried to drain it but was unable to as it was mucus and was unable to syringe it away.

on my first tx i did long protocol (menopur 225) and did well got 7 mature eggs, yet since then i have not responded well, do you think i might respond again if i went back on it or could it be i will never respond again like that. time wise it was only this time last year so not like it was a couple of years ago and i was slot younger. also my amh at 16 is fine.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie, i think you will regret it if you don't have another go.  This could have been down to not stimming you long enough, or the sp a number of things really


----------



## kara76

quickie as im leaving work soon

there are many variations to protocols and different drugs.stimming time.ways of monitoring the list goes on.


----------



## Flash123

Queenie -     hunnie. 

Good luck everyone else


----------



## kara76

liz nice to see you.

ok im home now, im not sure what protocol would suit you needs queenie but i have a couple of questions

how long did you down reg for on your first and second cycle?
it seems to me you could do with more even growth and this is what the long protocol does

also you changed drugs on the second cycle didnt you? you could try long protocol with increased menopur as your reponse it good its just getting those eggs mature and of good quaility.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara

on first tx i down reg for 16days on then on to 225 menopur on second tx 15 days then on to puregon

this is a great help thanks


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie,

I did SP last cycle and as you know my follicles grew slowly until I increased the drugs but not only increasing them a different mix was added, I always felt when stimming that I was lacking in estrogen. I started on 450 Puregon and added 150 Menopur.  We had a few immature eggs but some follicles were small and more eggs than expected were collected.

There is a drug called Pergoveris which includes both hormones but taking them separately gives better control as the mix can be adjusted.


----------



## kara76

i think there are a few options for you yet it might be worth considering a long protocol with increased menopur as this is the drug that seems to suit you/menopur contains fsh and lh where puregon is just fsh and some women need the LH. of course you need to discuss this with the consultants as they deal with  this day in day out and might have something is mind for you as with the short protocol the pill is meant to make even follicle growth yet can also oversupressed which is not wanted. estrogen priming can be used for poor responders but i know clinic have no local knowlegde of this plus i dont think your really a poor responder .

were you on 225 puregon on your second cycle? 

the down regulation would give you a more even growth yet i am gona be honest here hun, i would get back on the horse asap. dont wait months if you can help it.  you probaby have alot of questions i know i would have. they will have reviewed your case at one of their meetings and this means everyone put there heads together and will hopefully have a plan for you. if you can afford to it might be worth seeing a clinic that deals with your issues to see  what they say. 

when i have had cycle that fail i have researched and researched, planned and planned and asked my questions and then process all the information and decide on a final plan.


----------



## ANDI68

Did you take the pill prior to this cycle Queenie?


----------



## Queenie1

how do you go about finding a clinic that deals with your issues, would you say my issue is poor egg quality or poor responder. 

i thought it would be best to give my body a break and let it get back to normal after everything i took.

andi no i didn't take the pill prior to the short protocol

i was on 300 puregon


----------



## miriam7

i think it will be good to have a little break after follow up and decide what to do ...hope clinic can answer your questions   good luck sugar hope your follies are growing


----------



## kara76

your body will probably be back to normal after 1 natural af, its emotional you need to be right

i wouldnt say your a poor responder hun but you need to have close monitoring and a stimms protocol set for you, to find such a clinic its worth posting on here and see what other clinics people are using, i also set you a link to another forum where the girls with poor/zero fertilisation post in one part. as for egg quaility well you need to speak to clinic about this, with only 2 mature eggs from 6 this doesnt give them alot to work with so you deffo need more mature eggs

dose of puregon wasnt high on your second go seems they might have been being careful cause you have a good amh

claire any sign of the witch?


----------



## claire1

Yes the   has arrived, panic over


----------



## kara76

told you so , told you so lol

thats brill news so all set for baseline tomorrow yay

omg im scared about tuesday now lol


----------



## claire1

I know you did, and you were right   Yeah all ready for scan tomorrow, but getting very scared now.

You'll be fine on Tuesday, you can do it.  Just think of the progress you made so far.  Think you'll have to change your job, maybe something in government    Just think of the tricks they tell you, think of everyone   naked and just focus on the friendly faces.

Right I'm off to heat up the wheat sheep and make a cuppa, and continue to laze on the sofa.


----------



## kara76

does that mean i need to think of you naked lol

stay focused and your'll be fine tomorrow

im offd for boiled eggs yum


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for the advice.

claire glad af has arrived, good luck for baseline tomorrow

sugar good luck for your scan tomorrow really hope its good news for you.

josie how are you keeping sane i hope

kara i'm sure your speak will be fab. if you can speak on tv then tuesday speech will be a easy


----------



## kara76

your welcome queenie

how are you feeling?

thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## josiejo

Morning everyone, 

Glad your AF has arrived Claire, have a great day lazing on the sofa and good luck with scan tomorrow.

Kara, from what I have seen of you on TV you are going to be fab on Tuesday.

Queenie, how you feeling today?

Sugar, best of luck with the scan. Keep your PMA up.

Jayneej, I will PM you about DH, he has an appointment on 10th Dec I think.

I am still managing to not lose the plot, there is plenty of time yet lol.

My cooker was finally delivered at 7.15 last night, the poor guys had been delayed in the morning due to the 2nd Severn Crossing being closed so they had 2hrs added on to there day. Just need to sort out electrician and plummer to fit it for us.


----------



## claire1

Thanks everyone

Kara trust me you really don't want to picture me naked, it would out you right off your speech  

Queenie hope your OK

So much for my lazy day on the sofa Rob has decided he wants a roast dinner, and mum has just rang they're popping in later.  So best clean the house (dad has an ocd for cleaning (we've diagnosed him)  )  And I've just realised that I have no clean uniforms for tomorrow.  Oh well only 5 more days and then 3 weeks off.


----------



## kara76

josie is the new cooker nice? glad your not too nuts yet at least

claire, i am so not gona be able to look at you girls on tuesday lol, damn it have a lazy day, locked the door and pretend to me out lol that is so mean i know

im in work again, have some paper work to do and some guests to arrive, boss is cooking tonight so that means she will be down faffing around later boo boo


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Hope you are all having a lovely day.

Claire - so glad AF has arrived, good luck for you scan tomorrow.

Kar - you will be amazing. Will try and come but hopefully will have EC the next day.

Josie - Hpe you keeping sane, glad your new cooker has arrived.

Queenie - hope you doing ok.

Having a bit of a wobbly moment about tomorrow. Not sure what to think really. Trying really hard to stay positive but worried that my follies are not playing ball and that they will not be good enough.


----------



## mimi41

Sugar fairy, after a cancelled cycle all those feelings are normal.  I thought the worst about everything and on the day they were shouting out how many eggs i had just to passify me lol.  Really good luck tomorrow, i will be thinking of you

Claire glad the witch arrived and good luck with the scan


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - nice to see you back hun - hope you are doing ok.  Lots of good advice which will help you plan your questions. Just hope the clinic can come up with a good plan for you 

Claire - glad the   turned up for you. Good luck for baseline.  

Sugar - sending lots of   your way. Sorry to hear you are having a wobble - think its only natural - but will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

Josie - stay sane and keep up the PMA   

Jayne - hello   Good luck for scan tomorrow 

Kara - dont worry - you will be fab & there will be a fair few of us there to support you on Tuesday  

Hey michelle - how you doing?


----------



## PixTrix

Lovely to see you back Queenie, I so hope that you can find a way forward  

Great that AF is here Claire, good luck for tomorrow  

Loads of luck for tomorrow Sugar, I hope those follies are playing ball  

Good luck for tomorrow Jayne  

How are you Josie


----------



## kara76

good luck for your scans girls, sugar, claire and jayne....is that right lol


----------



## miriam7

good luck sugar hope all is ok to go ahead with ec claire and jaynegood luck with your scans too


----------



## kara76

any scan news ladies?


----------



## jayneej

Quickie as I'm in work, will catch up properly later.  I'm good to go!! Lining nice and thin although this was to be expected after 6 months of gonapeptyl, and best of all my fibroid is now 17mm (I think it was over 8cm when I started) just hope it doesnt feed to much on the stims and grow big again before EC. 

Sugar and Claire hope your scans went well too x


----------



## kara76

great news you must be well chuffed with the roid shrinking yay yay....


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

All OK with me too, very thin lining, which was a supprise (sorry tmi I don't really have heavy bleeding).  Met Marie who told me that I only have mild pcos, and that my left ovary isn't as high as what I was told at last scan (didn't really like the person who did the scan she was too nervous, she normally works in gyne), and that it shouldn't be a problem at ec as we were really worrying that they'd have a problem getting to the left one.  So Menapur for me this evening and rescan on Friday.

Jayne glad things went OK with you.

How's everyone else?


----------



## kara76

claire thats great news . the pill thins the lining so thats probably why you havent had a heavy bleed

ovaries have to be really high not to be reached so try not to worry and as your ovary get heavy with follicles it will drop down

so here you  go woo hoo


----------



## claire1

I know kinda really excited, but on the otherhand s**t scared.  Not looking forward to the injection later, but it's just a little scratch (well thats what I say to my patients).

Kara cant remember, is it better to give the meapur later in evening or earlier, or doesn't it matter as long as it's about the same time each day?


----------



## kara76

what time suits you most? will you bring jabs tomorrow night? i personally wouldnt do the jabs too late hun and yeah its just a little scratch lol.....bet you nurse dont believe that when your jabbing someone lol

are you doing the antagonist protocol?


----------



## claire1

Us nurses are the worst  

Yes I'm doing the antagonist protocol, so will have two injections soon (hopefully).

Yes will probally bring them tomorrow and will have to do it in the loo  , I'll look like a right druggie.

You all sorted?


----------



## kara76

lol ive been a druggie for a while now lol

yeah all sorted for tomorrow (i hope) im just watcing deal or no deal before i get dinner ready....been out today which was lovely

i agree nurses are the worse lol

hun be excited its a very exciting time


----------



## serenfach

Good news on the successful scans     

Were any of you there this morning between 10.30am - 11.30am?


----------



## mimi41

Claire and Jayne well done with the scans and good luck with the injections

Any news from sugar

Hope everyone is well


----------



## claire1

Seren no sorry I was there at 8:30 this morning, I think Jayne was there around the 11 ish mark.  How are you doing has it sunk in yet?

First injection done, no problems.  Did sting a bit going in, but I can cope with that if it means that we get our wish.

Hope everyone is OK, off for some food Rob wants Chinese, I suppose that we can as we haven't had one for a while.  I'm so proud of Rob he's just sold his first photo (sorry just had to share it, I can see he's really good, but he struggles a little)


----------



## mimi41

Well done on your jabs claire and enjoy the chinese


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Claire - great news that you are stimming, the jabs are easy. Not long for you till ec. It will fly by.

Jane - great that you can start stimming and that your fibroid has shrunk.

Seren - I was there around 11.30 today, was due for a scan at 12 but was early and got scanned early by Marie. There was a couple with their baby there and one other lady sitting just to the left of the reception window (as you look at it).

Well I had good news on my scan, got 4 follies that they can see 20,19,18 and 15 and my lining is 10.3 so I have a little bit of menopur to take tonight along with my last jab of suprecur then trigger at midnight. Ec is at 9.45 on Wed with ET on Friday   . Very nervous and excited now  

Have a lovely evening all


----------



## mimi41

Well done sugar i have everything crossed for you.  Those sizes are really good and hopefully you have four or more lovely eggies.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Michelle, thats what we are hoping for. 3-4 eggs would be fantastic. How are you? Hope you and DH are well


----------



## mimi41

I'm fine hun thanks.  I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## kara76

sugar tons of luck with the trigger hun and enjoy the drug free day

did they see both ovaries today?


----------



## Queenie1

sugar that is great news well done. good luck for trigger tonight.

claire and jayne glad scans went well for you.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good news all round today then 
Great that your fibroid has shrunk, Jayne
Well done on the first jab Claire 
Sugar - great news about your follies - Enjoy your drug free day and good luck for EC  
Queenie - how you doing?
Hello Michelle 
x


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, good luck with trigger shot and enjoy your drug free day.

Claire, well done on your 1st jab, just gets easier and easier from now.

Jayne, glad your scan went well and that your fibroid has shrunk too.

Queenie, how are you?

Have I missed anyone? Hope everyone is doing well.

I have lost it today, PMA has vanished completely. I woke up at 3am after a bad dream and couldn't get back to sleep which left me out of sorts. Then I found out that my friend had just miscarried for the 3rd time, I feel so sad for her. And finally to top my day off a friend has just posted a 12 week scan photo on ********, this is baby no.3 in 5yrs with no struggles at all. I am happy for them but you know how I am feeling as I am sure you have all been there. I called my best mate and we had a good giggle about it, we nickname them the Perfects as that is how they make themselves appear and they are always telling people how they should be doing things.

I wish they would come up with some magic test to stop this nightmare long wait.

I'm off to try and find that PMA again.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Kar - Marie saw something hiding by the hydro that grace and debbie were not sure what it was - either ovary or hydro. Turns out it was ovary as what marie measured as 13 on monday was 20 today so assuming that it is a follie.  

Josie - Sorry you are finding things tough. Sorry to hear about your friend, it is very hard for everyone when things like that happen. Hope she finds the answer for a sucessful pregnancy soon. It is so hard when other fall pg so easily when we find it all so tough. I have had so many babies in my life over the past two years - you couldnt write it honestly  

Taffy - how are you and teeny doing? hope you are both well. Are you feeling lots of movement now.

3hrs till trigger shot now, so nervous and excited now


----------



## kara76

josie its normal for pma to come and go through the 2ww and im so sorry to hear about your friend, that must have knock you about a bit. as for your friend who had her 12 week scan just think that she will never ever apperiate having a child like you will

sugar 3 hours to go woo hoo


----------



## mimi41

Josie hope you find the pma soon.  The 2ww is horrid, hopefully it will get better for you

Taffy how are you honey 

Queenie hope you are ok 

Hi to every one else


----------



## PixTrix

glad things went well for you all today girls.

Good luck everyone


----------



## miriam7

glad all scans went well ...hope you managed to stay up for trigger sugar   josie sending a big hug hang on in there


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

I managed to stay up for the trigger. Em has been up all night with a bad stomache so only managed a few hours sleep. Shattered now though. She is staying with mum tonight as we will be leaving early tomorrow to get to the heath as we need to be on C1 for 9am.   it is happening


----------



## claire1

Sugar glad trigger jab went OK.  Have a good drug free day, and I'm sure things will go OK for you.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Claire, how are the stimms jabs going? the next two weeks will fly by


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Well done Sugar - yep its defo happening hun   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. 
Hope Em is feeling better soon x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Taffy

Not sure what to expect tomorrow really. Just so hoping that we get 3 good eggs that fertilise


----------



## josiejo

Glad the trigger shot went well Sugar. Best of luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed for that minimum of 3 very good eggs.

Thanks for the kind words last night. I now feel my PMA building up again and I'm not going to beat myself up if I lose it again. Kara, you are so right when you said they won't apprieciate it as much as us when we get there. I don't think I will ever forgive her for going on and on about preganancy in front of me knowing that we had just learnt it wasn't going to happen the easy way. 

Getting the cooker connected today, like everything in our money pit house it isn't straight forward lol Got to have new electric cables to the kitchen and also have a new trip switch put in. I am so looking forward to finally having a proper working oven as we have been using a tiny combi oven for nearly 2yrs. Going to bake cookies and cakes to keep my mind busy.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## sugar-fairy

No worries Josie - that is what we are here for. Glad your PMA is increasing, it is so hard to stay positive sometimes. Sometimes people dont understand how hard it is/or they just dont think. When you hold your baby in your arms it will make the wait/pain/stress so worth it. Glad your cooker is being connected today. I loved it when my new cooker was connected - I was so happy that I baked so much. DH was so happy


----------



## kara76

sugar well done on the trigger hun so tomorrow is the big day, i will be thinking of you

josie good to see the PMA coming back.


----------



## PixTrix

loads of luck for EC Sugar


----------



## kara76

doubt i will be online later so good luck sugar hun

enjoy the sedation


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks everyone, cant wait for tomorrow.   we get something


----------



## mimi41

Sugar look at me, i honestly never nearly got to ec.  My baseline was good for me seven follies, then my first scan fab they were all growing fab, second scan it all fell apart.  I only had 2 good size follies the rest were small and they suggested cancelling.  Anyway they persevered and on the 3rd scan my foollies had spurted over the weekend.  I got to ec and i had 6 follies with 6 eggs, the most i have ever had.  Four fertilised and 3 were put back.  Thankfully i was lucky enough to get my bfp, so i am praying for you.  I'm wondering now how many have stuck around.  The nurse and i had a little joke about assisted hatching and a possibility of 6 lol.  i'll be happy with whatever i can get if its multiples then so be it.  Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow!  Enjoy the sedation


----------



## Queenie1

sugar all the very best for tomorrow really   that you get lots of eggs. will be thinking of you.  

josie really hope your feeling better today.  

clarie hope jabs are going well

jaynne hope you are doing well.

had a difficult day today, class lesson was about babies and the class teacher had her newborn granddaughter in to show her to the class. but kept it together in school and then had a cry when i got home. finding it hard in work as have to put this brave "i'm fine thanks" look on and  then come home and can let it all out. just so confused and down about not getting to et. but will get there eventually .


----------



## Jule

Good luck sugar for tomorrow. Look forward to seeing your post tomorrow with your news.

Queenie i am so sorry to hear about your recent tx, i havent been on here for ages and Kara told me this am.  I find it hard as pages are written each day and then you miss important info.  Big     try and stay positive your time will come i am sure.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks jule.


----------



## claire1

Sugar good luck for tomorrow.

Queenie


----------



## jayneej

Good Luck for tomorrow Sugar,   you get the eggs you want


----------



## jayneej

posted that last one when I wanted to add more

Queenie   I know how difficult a time this must be for you.  When our embies failed to thaw on our FET I can remember feeling worse than the BFN's because at least when you have had ET you still have that hope that it could work. Hope that came out as I was thinking  

Claire, how is jabbing going?  I'm terrible at mixing the menopur, it takes me forever.  DH was getting rather impatient with me last night  . Glad he is in work and didnt see how long it took me tonight  

Josie hope you've got your PMA back    I will be replying to your PM, didnt see it til earlier but was rushing to get to Cardiff.  

Michelle, fantastic news  hope your scan is not too far away for you   you get the best news ever 

Hi to everyone else.  

I'm gonna take advantage of having the bed to myself and catch up on i'm a celebrity in comfort with a nice big mug of hot chocolate 
x


----------



## claire1

Hi Jayne

I'm not too bad thank you, did have a little funny spell earlier think my blood sugar dropped.  Injections going well.  What's the problem with mixing the menopur, maybe I can help with a few tips I've learnt over the years in work.

Hope your doing OK?  Whens your next scan?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks all for the good wishes and support. Will post as soon as I can tomorrow, hopefully with good news.

Queenie sorry you had such a hard lesson. Life is so unfair and cruel sometimes.

Michelle what amazing news. When did you get your bfp? Got fingers and toes crossed this is the time fir you

Kara how did this evening go? How was your speach. Bet you were fantastic

sorry for no personals but in bed and on phone. Was up nearly all night with dd and been nursing her all day as she has been poorly. Not had much time to think about tomorrow so that has been good but shattered this evening

will post tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68

Jayne, if you are having trouble with the suction in the vial, pierce the rubber with a spare needle first to get rid of the vacuum, it does help.

Sugar - sending you   for tomorrow

Queenie


----------



## mimi41

Sugar got my bfp november the 3rd


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck for the morning sugar you will be fine


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie a special   for you 

Good luck everybody


----------



## Taffy Girl

Aw queenie - sending big     
Hope you have a better day today x

Sugar - good luck today        - everything crossed for you


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all. hopefully no babies in school today.

sugar good luck enjoy the sedation.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck sugar will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76

she should be in recovery now, hope all went well sugar hun

how is everyone else today?


----------



## miriam7

no news yet then ...i hope its gone well   did you keep lyndon out late then kara


----------



## kara76

yeah we went partying lol nah only joking me went for a drink for a bit which was great

no news yet


----------



## miriam7

didnt get him drunk then    hope sugar posts soon


----------



## kara76

we did try lol 

wasnt he great last night, such a great guy

sugar hope you post soon


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Sugar and hope all has gone well x


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, hope today has gone smoothly.

I'm a little bit lost as to where everyone else is now, sorry. Hope you are all doing well.

I have got really bad AF type pains today and a bit of an upset tummy. I am remaining positive though by telling myself it is a good thing lol Been making some christmas presents to keep the brain busy, was looking forward to a nice walk but its too nasty out there for my liking. I'm currently sitting with my feet up eating marshmallows.


----------



## sugar-fairy

We got 3 eggs   Cant tell you all how happy we both are  

Was awake throughout but did have lots of pain killer so didnt feel much. They drained my hydros too 300mls of fluid from them.  

 that they get jiggy with DH swimmers tonight, expecting a call tomorrow between 9 and 11.   its good news. ET either friday or Sat.

Thanks to all of your support and good wishes


----------



## Jule

Wonderful news, bet you cant belive you have got this far.  Ill keep   they all fertilise for you.  Well done.  Go and have a rest now and put your feet up.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thank you jule, it is amazing that I am waiting for a call now to see how many fertilise.

How are you doing? Hope you are ok


----------



## Jule

Its mad isnt it. 
Im fine bit disppaoined with the way things are going for me.  CHeck out my thread chromosome as i have just updated!


----------



## kara76

sugar thats fab news

josie pains mean nothing hun so try and stay postive


----------



## sugar-fairy

Will do, will come and find it now


----------



## ANDI68

That's great Sugar, stay   for your call xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fab, fab, fab news sugar  
x


----------



## Queenie1

great news sugar   now that they are getting jiggy tonight. hope the call comes early.  

josie keep positive


----------



## kara76

queenie i like the ticker hun

how are you?>


----------



## Queenie1

ok thanks feeling better today after last nights announcement which has lifted my spirits. 
its hard in work at the moment as our topic is babies so lots of photo's and talking about babies all day. just glad to get home at the end of the day and shut the door away from everyone so i don't have to keep the happy face on. 

how are you today kara bet your shattered but on cloud 9


----------



## kara76

i am so pleased that it has lifted your spirts its amazing to know its gona make a difference and to people i know wow

i hope the baby talk trails off soon, i know how upsetting that must be for you, you would think they might be a little more understanding


----------



## Queenie1

babies is our topic in the reception class so we are teaching about it everyday. yesterday the teachers 2month old granddaughter came in. so the children could see what babies can do compared to them. so we will be doing this until next week when we move onto another topic.


----------



## kara76

oh **** thats hard work then hun. your very brave i think i would sign off sick for at least a month


----------



## Jule

Not long now queenie 2 more days and maybe you can start on xmas,  Will you be doing a xmas concert with the children.  That must be lovely


----------



## Queenie1

yes we do an nativity every xmas it great on the day but hard work before hand. we do it with all the infant children approx 70 children all to have a part. yes it is lovely doing all the lovely xmas things but hard work.


----------



## Jule

oh i bet my friend is a teacher with nursery i think or infants and she loves this time of year but she always says it s  hard work and she stays behind after scholol and does loads at home.  Bet the children love it, its so exciting for them.  ill be seeing them all soon very excited especially when their xmas trees and decorations are up.


----------



## Queenie1

a house opposite our school they put their xmas tree up last week.


----------



## Jule

OMG its ridiculous isnt it.  I dont even feel xmasy yet! People put their decs up sooo early..


----------



## kara76

noooooooooooooooooooooo not yet

i havent done a thing yet, i think working crimbo time spoils it


----------



## Jule

Ive done a bit of shopping but not loads i plan to crack on with it in Edinburgh.  Its mad isnt it time will fly by so quickly and before i know it i will be panicking


----------



## Queenie1

i know i feel sorry for the children who live there its a long time for them to wait till xmas now.

i have bought all the childrens presents and xmas cards. did this before tx as was planning on wrapping and writing on 2ww.


----------



## kara76

im gona drag luke crimbi shopping to carry the bag and no doubt we will fall out as we both hate shopping

where is everyone tonight?

think im gona have an early night tonight and maybe even no internet!!!


----------



## Jule

ooh kara not like you


----------



## Queenie1

i don't blame you.

sometimes dh gets annoyed with me on the net book all the time so i switch off so we can watch a film or programme together.


----------



## Jule

yes dh same with me which is why i not been on here for ages but sometimes i get stressed on here which dont help and i go on ** to play games and farm lol


----------



## kara76

girls i am exhausted i really am. yesterday was a long day and emotional too as my speech was very much about our journey and my mum cried awwww

think i better log off now, do some work and then sod off home to see luke and soggy rex lol

luke is fine as he is either on his or playing x box which drive me crazy


----------



## Queenie1

safe drive home kara and enjoy your quiet night with luke and rex.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Queenie - great ticker. Hope the time doesnt drag for you. Hope you can move to a new topic in school soon. It is so hard when babies are everywhere.  

Kara - have a lovely evening tonight. After last night you should restup.

It is only 37 days to Xmas, so excited now. Got lots of pressies already - wrapped and waiting to go. Still go lots of shopping to do though so will probably do a big blitz and get everyone sorted.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## ANDI68

I'm   to say I have finished shopping (I'm giving mostly vouchers this year), have written my cards and even made DH's Xmas cracker!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Nice one Andy - I have written some cards but not all of them. Got a few more bits to buy and cannot wait to go out and get them. I hate wrking out what to get people but once I know then I dont mind shopping - hate shopping when I dont know what to get.

How are you doing? Hope you are ok


----------



## ANDI68

I am fine thanks Sugar


----------



## Jule

OMG ANdi well done you are organised i havent even bought my cards. i got my list for most people so shouldnt be long once we get going


----------



## ANDI68

I don't have that much to buy as my nieces and nephews are growing up and would prefer money/vouchers plus Christmas is on a much smaller scale this year.  We aren't buying each other gifts as such, just a nice gift bag of each other's favourite treats so we have something to open.

You will get going in Edinburgh I am sure Jule


----------



## sugar-fairy

When are you off to Edinburgh Jule, that will be great for shopping


----------



## mimi41

B*llocks did a post and lost it!

Sugar congratulations on the 3 woohoo.  Lets hope dhs boys get jiggy with the eggies.  I will be thinking and praying it works for you.  I preferred to have et on the weekend it is much more relaxed.

Hi to everyone


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Michelle -we are hoping that there is a night of loving in the lab tonight     that the phone call tomorrow brings good news. Cannot wait for et now. not sure about the gestone jabs though   The nurse gave me my first one today and mum said she will do a few for me but will have to get used to it i guess.

Any scans booked?


----------



## mimi41

Gestone jabs are a breeze hun.  Make sure you heat the vile and always use two needles one to draw up and the other to inject.  i do them myself, cos my dh is a baby and nearly faints when he sees the needle.  Oh, another thing don't freeze the area, but you can use a hot water bottle after this helps.  You've probably been given this advice before but just thought i would help.

Scan booked but not saying anything until i have had it.  i am cr*pping myself.  I am trying to remain positive but its a scary time, i will let everyone know good or bad news.


----------



## jayneej

Quick one from me again tonight as I too am going to have an early night (need to dry my hair first though).  Tonights jabs were much quicker all done in under 15 minutes tonight which is a major improvement!  Cant remember whose tip it was to pierce the tops first as I read it in work this morning but it definitely helped no end. 

Sugar     for some serious lovin in the lab tonight and for the phone call tomorrow morning

Michelle   for good news for your scan whenever it may be  

Oh and on the xmas front I havent even started thinking about it yet let alone buying anything, although I may see if I can fit in some shopping time in London next week when I go up for my intralipid infusions. 

xx


----------



## miriam7

well done sugar got my fingers crossed for your call   good luck for scan michelle whenever it is   andi trust you to have done all your shopping already


----------



## sugar-fairy

We got the call at 9 this morning and all 3 eggs fertilized    We have 3 embryos waiting for us in the lab. We should be having ET tomorrow at 12.30, if the embryos are all exactly the same tomorrow morning they may leave them until sat to see if any are better than the others. 

I am so excited,   they all keep on growing


----------



## ANDI68

Fantastic news Sugar   .... rest up now hunni x


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo well done sugar thats great news.  Gosh tom have et thats quick bet you cant belive its all moving this quick,  Well done


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks girls, cant believe its all happening. Hope its good news tomorrow.

Glad you have an apt in Guys Jules, hope it comes round super quick for you.

   to all


----------



## kara76

sugar as you know i think thats wonderful news yay yay 

how are you all today?


----------



## **girliepinx**

Sugar

good luck ffor your 3 embies...  i will   for you too....xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sugar that is wonderful news you must be sooooo chuffed. 
Good luck for ET 
x


----------



## PixTrix

that is fantastic news sugar, good luck for transfer.

Where are the rest of you at?? Loads of luck x


----------



## miriam7

great new... lots of luck for transfer ...bet you are real happy


----------



## josiejo

Sugar, thats fantastic news, good luck for tomorrow of Sat for ET. How you getting on with the gestone? I can't figure out how I could do it myself so very thankful the DH now thinks he is Florence Nightengale lol

Michelle, huge congratulations and best of luck for the up coming scan.

Jayne, Menopur is so fiddly, I did find myself getting very angry with it.

Queenie, how are you doing? It must be so hard at work with the current theme 

Claire, how are you?

Girliepinx, we are testing the same day, how are you coping?

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## kara76

josie

here is how you do it yourself

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

this thread is moving fast and i think im losing track

claire is it scan day tomorrow?

girls tell me where your at lol


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Sugar that's great news, good luck for et.

Josie how are you hope you haven't gone too   yet?

Jayne how are you doing?

Michelle   that things go OK at your scan

Yeah Kara 2nd scan tomorrow, so hopefully things going the right way.  How are you?

Hope everyone else is OK?  Sorry it's a short one, need to get ready to go and watch my mother in law turn the Christmas lights on


----------



## PixTrix

almost down to a week left Josie   good luck x

Good luck for scan Claire


----------



## Queenie1

sugar that is great news well done all the very best for transfer if its tomorrow.

michelle good luck for when ever scan is

claire good luck for scan

josie hope your keeping positive.


----------



## ebonie

Brilliant.news.sugar.loads.of.luck.for.tomorrow.bug.hugs.to.the.rest.youxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

good luck for scan claire ...can i ask why mother in law was putting christmas lights on ?


----------



## mimi41

Sorry sugar couldn't get on line yesterday but huge congratulations.  Fingers crossed for et


Good luck for all the scans today, praying they are all ok

Scan was fab, saw a hb and cried


----------



## claire1

Miriam she's the mayor of Pontypridd, that's why.  Sorry I should have elaborated a little more.

Michelle that's great news.  I'm so happy for you.  With a bit of luck you can relax and start to enjoy being pregnant.  Congrats hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

Michelle - Fantastic news on your scan, so glad everything is going well   that it continues to do so

Claire - how were the Christmas lights, good luck for your scan today, hope your follies are growing big and strong

Josie - i am ok with the gestone - my mum i doing it for me at the moment but will have to pluck up the courage to do it for myself. May get DH to do it for me though, it doesnt hurt when others do it, i think it is just the thought of that needle  

Queenie - thank you, how are you feeling? hope school is easier to deal with now. Good luck with the school Christmas preparations. You must have the patience of a saint. I could never do that. Hope you are not finding the time is dragging too much.

Miriam, Pix, Taffy and Ebony - thanks for you kind thoughts and words. Excited and nervous now.

Kar- how you doing? Will let you know if ET is today and will text you later if it is

Girliepinx - thannks, how are you doing? where are you at now? 

Well sitting here  patiently waiting for the call from Lyndon about my embryos. Really hope it is good news. Got accupuncture booked and then a weekend of rest awaits me. Need to pack my bag to take in with me, mustn forget my camera.

So excited about it all now


----------



## sugar-fairy

Just got a call from Lyndon and we have 2x4cell embryos and 1x2cell with a bit of fragmentation. I am off to get ready now as will be leaving for ET soon. Got to be there for 12 and having it done at 12.30. Got my camera ready and will post as soon as I get back later today.  Got accupuncture today too so may be late in posting.

Have a great day girls and when I next post I will be pupo - (how fantastic to write that   )


----------



## ebonie

Aww.so.pleased.for.you.sugar.wishing.you.loads.of.luck.for.et.big.hugs.eboniexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

yeah sugar that is fab news you go girl


----------



## Jule

Great news sugar how exciting for you.  Take lots of pictures its amazing


----------



## miriam7

good luck sugar wishing you lots of luck and sticky vibes   michelle im really pleased for you bet it was great to see


----------



## PixTrix

Brill Sugar, you will be there now. Good luck x


----------



## jayneej

Good luck for ET today Sugar  

Claire, hope you have a good scan today 

Michelle, so pleased for you seeing a heartbeat, hope you can relax a little now.  Did you cycle at IVF Wales?  What extra drugs were you on?

I'm doing okay and am a dab hand at the mixing now, good job too because on Monday and Wednesday I am still going to be in London at the time my jabs are due so will need to find somewhere to do them (that is hopefully clean!).  I've also just done my first Clexane jab and taken the steroids.  Wish I could fastforward to Monday's scan, I'm desperate to find out what is going on as I can definitely feel things happening!


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Had the scan this morning, Lorraine did it.  Not really sure what's happening as she was a little cagey about things.  Did pick up that there are 4 on the right and some on the left and lead follicle was 11mm, but that was only by overhearing her talk to herself, whilst writing in my notes.  She just kept telling me that I shouldn't expect to see anything as I was being scanned early, she didn't even write in my booklet thing either.  I just found her very different to Marie who scanned me on Monday, found her to be much more comforting and informative.  So I'm to start antagonist on sunday and rescan on Tuesday, so fingers crossed things will improve by then.

Sugar hope ET went OK, make sure you get plenty of rest.

Jayne glad your finding mixing the menapur a little easier now.  Good luck with your scan on Monday.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

sugar hope et went well hope to hear how it went. 

michelle congrats on your scan it must have been wonderful for you no wonder you cried. hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now.

jaynee glad that you are getting to grips with the mixing.

claire how did the scan go.

hi to all

so glad its friday, had another cry yesterday as heard about another pregnancy. felt sorry for my mum as she was told last week the day after my no fertilization news. she had to listen to her friend go on about how she is gonna have her 5th grandchild.


----------



## claire1

Queenie big hugs to you and your Mum  .  I know how difficult it can be to hear that people are having their 2nd,3rd,4th child/grandchild.  But hun our time will come


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie hope you and your mum are ok. It is so hard when we are struggling to get this far and others have it so easy. Your time iwll come soon.   for you both

Claire - was it your 1st or 2nd stimms scan. Sounds like you have a good number already. I found them cagey about telling you stuff sometimes. All they kept telling me was how big my hydros were where I was more interested in my follies. Good luck with the antagonists and your next scan.

Jaynee - glad you got the hang of mixing, doesnt take long and you get into a good routine. Hope it goes ok in London.   for good news on your scan.

To everyone who has sent sticky vibes and luck I thank you from the bottom of my heart. It has been so comforting to be surrounded by such lovely caring people.
Well saw Lyndon for the first time today and thought he was amazing. He talked us through our embryos (quoting Mary Poppins here two were  'practically perfect in every way') He taked us through the procedure and then me and mum ~(DH stuck in work) went in and Grace was there to do the transfer. We had the two best ones put back. It was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. We both cried. Have got some pics so will try and upload them tomorrow. OMG I am pupo!!!


----------



## claire1

Oh Sugar I'm so glad things went OK for you today.

It was my first stimms scan, I sound really funny I know and I don't mean to.  It's just Marie talked me through everything and showed me the scan of what she could see.  But Lorraine was really quiet, and I don't like that it worries me.  So   that things improve over the weekend.

You make sure you get plenty of rest and DH spoils you


----------



## Queenie1

sounds wonderful sugar, bet your mum was chuffed to be there such an amazing thing to see isn't it. sugar i hope you are resting up and dh and dd are looking after you well. hope the 2ww goes well for you.

claire was it a day 5 scan for you, i don't think they do many of those so perhaps that is why she didn't write in your booklet. perhaps on tuesdays scan there will be more info for you. i'm sure some one who has been through the same protocol as you will be able to help.i'm sure everything will be fine. keep positive and try not to worry - easier said than done i know


----------



## kara76

queenie big hugs hunni

claire day 5 really is early so stay calm and chilled

sugar well done huni, when is d day?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Claire it is a very early scan, but sounds like your follies are better than mine were at 8days   Fingers crossed for tuesday.

Queenie - it will happen for you and when it does it will be wonderful. It is all such an emotional thing that every aspect of it is so hard.

Kar - D day is 6th Dec. Hope it flys by. When is your next scan


----------



## Queenie1

sugar you need to get a ticker now


----------



## PixTrix

It is truely an amazing moment Sugar, so lovely that your mum could be part of it. Congrats on being PUPO. Good luck x

Claire you do get scanned earlier than normal on the antagonist. At that scan they are more intersted to see that you are not over responding rather than the size of follies. You will find that some are more open, just make sure you pass your booklet next time and ask them to write everything down.

Sounds like you are doing good Jaynee, good luck for Monday

Hope you have a lovely weekend Queenie


----------



## ANDI68

Claire I wasn't given a booklet on any of my SP's they only recorded my info for me on LP's.  

Sugar, I had a   when you explained how your Mum and you felt.  It's so overhwelming isn't it.  Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217637.0


----------

